# TTC - On Clomid



## RNmommy

Hello!!! I was just wondering if anyone wanted to be TTC buddies with me. I am currently on CD7 but am not really sure how long my cycles will be. Before my last period, it had been a full 2 months since the one before that.
So, I just took my last Clomid this morning and am praying that I actually ovulate this month. Will be doing OPKs like a feen.

Anyone else on Clomid or around the same CD as me???


----------



## raelynn

I'm on CD 7 too and have crazy all over the place cycles. Last cycle for me was 50 days. I just finished my first round of soy isoflavones which is supposed to work like clomid so it seems like we're pretty similar this cycle. Hopefully it'll be the lucky :bfp: for both of us this month!


----------



## RNmommy

YAY!!! A buddy! LOL!


----------



## raelynn

Yep! I'm hopelessly addicted to this forum! It keeps me from driving hubby crazy with all my baby talk and cycle tracking :)

So what is your plan for this month? I'm Rachael by the way, or Rae (easier to type). I've been TTC since the beginning of November and I'm 26 years old.


----------



## RNmommy

Im on here every chance I get...LOL! 
Im having a hard time keeping track of my conversations. Im new to this site and trying to get the hang of it. Any tips?
Well, this month was my first Clomid round and I'll be doing my OPKs. I havent added anything else to my regimen at this point. Waiting to see what happens with my ovulation this month. 
I have to go back to the GYN around CD22-24 for blood work and follow up U/S.
My name is Jenna and Im 30 years old. My cycles before used to last 32-35 days but my last one was 2 months. Hopefully the Clomid helps me this cycle. 
FX :)


----------



## raelynn

I usually track my conversations through the "user cp" link in the purple bar up at the top. It pulls up your "subscribed" threads which are ones you have posted in. Otherwise, I'd never remember every comment I made :)

I am being really impatient now with my cycle. Up until now I had AF to distract me and then the last days of taking soy. But now, it is just a waiting game and I just want to ovulate so we can get things going. I've also been trying to lose a little weight and committed to only weigh-in once a week so I'm having to wait on that too. I think this place is the only thing keeping me sane right now.


----------



## RNmommy

I know how you feel. I need to lose some weight too. I am heavier now than I was at 9 months preggers with my son. But I was really tiny when I got pregnant with him. 
I wanted to do those HCG diet drops and actually ordered some. I have the bottle. But I didn't want to start them yet. Being I just started the Clomid and am trying to get preggers, I didn't want to mess things up. Although, the HCG drops aren't supposed to interact with anything, I just didn't want to take the chance. 
Ive started walking and now that its warm again will start swimming. A couple times a week on the elliptical will help too. 
Im sure my cycles are off and hormones are screwed up because if my weight. Its like a vicious circle. Being a woman sucks sometimes. LOL!!!

Are you doing OPKs? (I cant remember, sorry)


----------



## raelynn

I think my weight has something to do with my irregular cycles too since when I was exercising like crazy to lose weight for our wedding I had pretty regular cycles. It is tough being a woman! Guys have it so easy! I've been going on a walk or hike on the trails with hubby and our dogs every day after work. Then later at night I add in more cardio (like step or dance) 3 times a week and strength (resistance band or pushups/situps) 2 times a week. I've been at it all week and plan to weigh in again on Sunday so fingers crossed it is making a difference! I've also been tracking my calories and recording food and work-outs through sparkpeople.com since that is what I used last time I was losing weight.

I am using OPKs. I took one yesterday just to make sure I didn't miss anything since I'm hoping for earlier ovulation this cycle. It was negative very very very faint. So, I'll probably wait and take another tomorrow and continue on every other day until the line starts getting significant.


----------



## RNmommy

I need to order more OPKs. I think Ive got 13 or 14 left. Im on CD 8 and not sure when I can expect to O. but if it takes longer I dont want to be stuck with no OPKs. Might order a small pack.
Once my son starts school after his break Im going to start going to the gym with the hubby everyday. Need to do something I guess. Unfortunately, this weight isn't going to fall off on its own. LOL!


----------



## raelynn

I so wish it would just fall off! That would make things so much easier. Although, I have to admit that exercising has really helped with my moods and stress so it isn't all bad. I think there is a yoga for fertility video out there somewhere and I may look for that too.

I ordered a 50 pack of OPKs from Amazon so they should last since I only used 3 last month because I didn't get them until late in my cycle. I have no idea when I'll ovulate either since my cycles have been really long lately. I'm hoping this month will be a bit closer to normal for me. But I'm testing early just to make sure. I doubt I'll see anything close to a positive until another week or so.


----------



## RNmommy

I went and counted my OPKs. Ive only got 11 left so I went online and ordered more. LOL!!!


----------



## raelynn

I'll probably have to do that. I just called and made a gyno appointment too but since I'm a new patient they can't get me in until June!! I guess if I get pregnant before that I'll just have to go to my regular doc for blood test and then call back and be like I need to get in sooner! I'm kind of regretting not having my general doc do the pelvic exam when I saw her in Nov. She recommended me an obgyn since we're TTC and asked if I'd rather just get everything done with them. Silly me said yes and now I don't know what to do. I know I need to get it done since I'm 26 and never been checked out before. I've been avoiding doctors as much as possible but finally just sucked it up and now I've got it all in a mess. *sigh*

On a positive note, I'm noticing some ovary twinges and I'm breaking out. Ok, the breaking out isn't positive but I only do it around ovulation or AF so maybe the soy is working and this cycle will be shorter!


----------



## brooke28

This is also my first cycle on Clomid. I am on 50 mg cd 5-9.
I would love to be buddies!!!
I also did not have a period 2 months before this cycle...did you also have to take provera?


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Brooke!!!!
You know, its kinda funny. I went to the doctor on March 10th and my GYN did all my blood work, exam and U/S. He gave me a prescription for Provera and told me to start it that night and take it twice a day for 5 days. He told me that my period would start 7-10 days later and then to start the Clomid on CD3-7. Well, I went home, filled the rx. Took the first Provera that night, took another one the next morning and then I got my AF that afternoon! LOL! I never finished the Provera. I started my Clomid on CD3. 
Today is CD13 for me and not much is going on. Im still waiting to O. Ive been using OPKs twice a day. Now Im forcing myself to get on a schedule. Im going to do them at 11am and 7pm. Im just so impatient....LOL!!!!
How are things going for you??? What CD are you? Any side effects?


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Brooke, 
Guess what? Im watching Baby Story on TLC and the lady on there said that when her and her husband decided to get pregnant it took 8 months and nothing happened. Her doctor put her on Clomid and she got pregnant first cycle. 
And she also BOUGHT HERSELF A DESIGNER HOSPITAL GOWN ONLINE...LOL!!

I want a designer hospital gown!!!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

OH MY GOSH!!!! Now Im watching Make Room For Multiples and this woman said her & her husband tried for a year to get pregnant and nothing. Her doctor put her on Clomid and was on it for one month and got pregnant with TRIPLETS!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## brooke28

I am on cd 15 right now...so not far ahead of you. The same thing happened with my provera, I got af before I finished it...so I was really happy, because I was anxious to start the clomid. The only side effects I really had was that I was pretty emotional the first couple days, but it passed. 

I have never had a positive opk before, so I am going a little batty :haha: 
I have been testing twice a day as well, once in the morning, and then again in the afternoon. I think I got a positive yesterday morning, but then last night it was negative...so who knows!!!

I am having horrible pains on my left side, so I hope I am getting ready to ovulate. I am bd'ing anyway just in case...my hubby is pretty happy :haha:

I am hoping clomid works sooo bad!!! I will be okay with a single or even a multipe pregnancy...but I do have to say I have always wanted twins!!!

How has clomid been for you???


----------



## brooke28

Do you have any other children, or will this be your first???


----------



## RNmommy

The Clomid has been good to me so far! No terrible side effects.
I am trying for #2. Ive been preggers twice. My first one ended in a mc at 14wks. (The mc was about 12yrs ago and my son is 6yrs old)
I would be happy if the Clomid Gods would bring me one healthy baby, but 2 would def be nice. Im not sure about 3!!!! LOL! I'd lose my mind!!!!


----------



## brooke28

I want a designer gown too!!!

This site has some cute ones

https://www.trendytummymaternity.com/maternity-hospital-gowns.html


----------



## RNmommy

Now I want a BFP even more so I can order my gown! LOL!!!!


----------



## brooke28

I know me too!!!
I really really hope we are the lucky ones that have success the first month!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Im praying so too!!! I still haven't O'd yet though. I know Im only on CD 13 but its so frustrating!!!
Im praying for my December baby!!!! (or babies.....)


----------



## brooke28

how is the opk testing going hun???
what cd are you now??


----------



## RNmommy

Im on CD14 and still no positive OPK :(
I am starting to get little twinges in the right side now so maybe hoping somethings going to happen soon. Me and the hubby :sex: this afternoon just in case. 
I'll test again tonight around 730. I just ordered some more OPKs over the internet cause Im running low already!!! Im going through these things like crazy! Im a POAS-aholic!!! LOL!!!

How about you???


----------



## brooke28

Well...I am on cd16 now. I had a positive opk on cd14....but I tested again today, because I too am a poas-aholic :haha: and my test line is way darker than the control now. So I wonder if I am ovulating again...is it possible to still be getting a positive?

The twinges are a good sign...I got my positive opk a day or 2 after my twinges began.


----------



## RNmommy

Good, then maybe Im on my way. 
Im new to the OPK thing but from what I understand, you probably O the day after your darkest OPK. 
If you go to early-pregnancy-tests.com you can browse through the gallery of ovulation strips. I find it a little easier to browse through then the ones heres. Cause you can see them all at one time.
We'll see. I'd be happy if I just got a line that was anywhere near the color of the control!!!!! LOL!


----------



## brooke28

Thanks!!! I will try to go check it out. I am new to the opk thing too. 

You sound like you are definitely on your way!!! keep me updated!!


----------



## RNmommy

Its time for you to :sex: .... LOL!!!
And then on to the dreaded TWW. 
You know, it seems like we're always waiting for a line to appear on one thing or another. 
FX for BFPs this month. A baby would make a wonderful Christmas present!!!!


----------



## brooke28

I know this whole waiting game stinks!!!
TTC is all about waiting...and I hate it!!!

I have just about bd'ed my hubby to death :haha:
he said we better have a :bfp: because he is exhausted!!!! LOL

fx'ed for a positive opk and :bfp: for you this month too!!!
It would be an AWESOME Christmas present, or 2!!! :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

I know!!! Just the thought gets me all excited!!!!
My husband told me today "All you want me for is sex. It's give me some nookie, I want a baby, I want a puppy" LMAO!!!!
He was just kidding but it was still funny. I do want a baby and a puppy!!! My husband knows me so well. And I love the faces he makes when he makes fun of me!!!

I just can't wait to see the look on his face when I tell him "Oh by the way, it twins!!!!". Wishful thinking..... but fx that it happens for us both!!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

I wanna be buddies too. I started clomid this month too CD 2-6. I am now on CD 25. I keep getting negative OTK though!! Not sure why cuz i'm sure i ovulated around day 17-18. My cycle is usually around 29-31 days. I took a HPT today but was negative. Hoping i just tested too early. Will test again day period is due. Wish me luck!!


----------



## RNmommy

Cheercrazy!!!
FX for your BFP on testing day!!!!
My OPK is still negative as of last night. I will be doing my first test of the day in another hour or so. So we'll see. 
I had a pretty dark on on CD11 but not a clear +. So I have no idea whats going on! Its so frustrating!!!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

Aghhh i couldnt help myself and tested again this morning....Still neg HPT. But i was thinking last night....if i ovulated on day 17 implantation wouldnt happen until about day 24....which was only 2 days ago....and i would only be 9 DPO. So i will just ry and be patient and test no sooner than the 29th!!!
lol. FX for a + OPK for you!!


----------



## RNmommy

FX!!!! 9DPO is still early so your BFP could be lurking..... :happydance:

I got an almost + OPK today and noticed some EWCM. So it looks like Im on my way. Ive also started having some mild on and off cramping with twinges on the right. So its :sex: time!!!! LOL!!!!!

Keep me posted when you test!!!
I wouldn't be able to hold out for 4 days. I'll be testing everyday!!! Im addicted!!!!!

FX FX FX FX FX FX FX!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## cheercrazy

Have fun with your :sex: 
I know i'm addicted too i have done soooooo many HPT in the last few years. But i only have one test left and cant afford to buy anymore until end of next week. Lol. So yeah i hope i'm just testing early. Me and hubby have been TTC for ocer 5 years now. I had endometriosis and PCOS. 4 operations and 6 months of hormone treatment later....still no baby. Until early lasy year when i had given up hope...i was having strange brown disharge so i went to the docs and they did e HPT and it was positive. Imagine my joy....but then i found out at 9w 5d that baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. If that wasnt bad enough...straight after that i had a chemical pregnancy. Took 3 months to get my AF back on track so this is my first month on Clomid.....So i'm desperate for a +


----------



## RNmommy

Oh, Im so sorry for what you've been through. 
I had a miscarriage at 14wks about 12 yrs ago. Ive got a 6yr old son now. 
I was told by my GYN about 2 yrs ago that she was almost positive that I had endometriosis. But I opted out of the surgery for definitive diagnosis and treatment. 
Now the GYN I recently went to said its highly unlikely I have endo and he's not sure why she said that. He ruled out PCOS and told me my hormones were just out of whack. 
So he put me on the Clomid. I got back on April 1 for my repeat blood work. FX!!!!
What kind of HPTs do you use?? Have you been ordering them online??
Ive gotten all of my OPKs and HPTs from early-pregnancy-tests.com and actually I just ordered 50 more OPKs from Amazon. LOL!!!! 
I need to feed my POAS addiction.... :rofl:

Ive already done 3 OPKs today and they're all almost positive. YAY!!!!
And I believe I am CD15 today. So I guess thats about right. Im guessing I'll get my darkest on CD17. Lets see if Im right... ;)

You'll get your BFP!!!! And then you'll have the best present ever under the Christmas tree!!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

I hope i do get BFP soon.


----------



## cheercrazy

ohh by the way i use First Response Pregnancy tests and i have forlife OPK's


----------



## cheercrazy

Last night and this morning been having mild cramping and sharp pains and on and off tingling of my BBS so I couldnt help myself again this morning...I had to POAS. Still a BFN. I'm only 10DPO so if AF hasnt shown in 4 or 5 days i will test again...if i can wait that long. lol


----------



## RNmommy

I have been having some mild cramping too but Im relating mine to the big O!!!! 
I got my very first + OPK today!!!!! Im so excited!!!!

Keeping my FX that you get your BFP soon!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







OPK CD16.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cheercrazy

oooooo time for you to :sex: lol


----------



## RNmommy

I'm ALL OVER IT!!!!!! LOL!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## cheercrazy

lol good on you. I'm going to go mad waiting another 4 days to POAS....assuming AF doesnt come first!!


----------



## RNmommy

My OPK from this morning! The test line is way darker than the control!!!!!
(My nightly test is still darker than control, but lighter than this morning - so Im hoping Im on the downslope of my peak so I can get this TTW started....LOL...hurry up to wait!)

FX for your BFP!!!!
 



Attached Files:







CD17 OPK+.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 0









CD17 OPK+ (2).jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## givemebaby11

RNmommy said:


> My OPK from this morning! The test line is way darker than the control!!!!!
> (My nightly test is still darker than control, but lighter than this morning - so Im hoping Im on the downslope of my peak so I can get this TTW started....LOL...hurry up to wait!)
> 
> FX for your BFP!!!!

Sorry to jump in on this convo, but what cd are you??? I'm also on Clomid this month (100 mg. days 5-9) except I'm on CD 20 and still haven't o'd :( Congrats on your positive opk!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Givemebaby11!!!!
This is my very first cycle of Clomid and I took it on CD3-7. I started testing around CD10 just because I had no idea when I'd O. Im on CD17 today. I got +OPKs in the AM and PM yesterday and a really + one this morning. And again tonight. Im hoping to have a negative in the morning!!!!

How long have you been on CLomid?? Is this your first cycle on it?


----------



## givemebaby11

RNmommy said:


> Hey Givemebaby11!!!!
> This is my very first cycle of Clomid and I took it on CD3-7. I started testing around CD10 just because I had no idea when I'd O. Im on CD17 today. I got +OPKs in the AM and PM yesterday and a really + one this morning. And again tonight. Im hoping to have a negative in the morning!!!!
> 
> How long have you been on CLomid?? Is this your first cycle on it?

That's great about your positive opk! I hope you're getting off of this forum soon and doing some major bd'ing :) I took Clomid a few months back (cycles #1 & 2) but wasn't temping or using opk's. My doctor did the day 21 progesterone test but both said I didn't o -- I think I might after but it was after cd 14 so the blood test was done too early). Anyway, so this is my first time taking it since then. I know you're supposed to o 5-10 days off the pill, but I also know that many women say it can happen later, so I'm hoping that's the case for me. Hope you get your BFP this month! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## cheercrazy

hey girls. So i'm now 11DPO. Still been getting cramps. Today i am SOOOOO tired. Just went to pee and i had a small amount of light brown stringy stuff.....FX its from implantation...that what i had last time i was pregnant. Still no sore boobies tho. Just cramping and tired and peeing alot. Still a bit early to test. Might test 2morro morning 12dpo and if still a BFN i'll test again on 14dpo if AF hasnt come. FX for me girls!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Cheercrazy - That sounds promising!!!!! FX it's IB!!!!!
Im waiting to do my morning OPK, I'll do it around 9am. 
Im keeping my FX for a negative this time so I can get this show in the road! LOL!!!!!

Have a good day everyone!!!1


----------



## cheercrazy

:( AF showed 2nite. Start clomid again 2morro. Hopefully we will have more luck this month. So devestated :(


----------



## RNmommy

Oh, Im so sorry!!!! That damn witch. We need to find out where she lives and go give her a piece of our mind!!!!
Is this going to be your first month on Clomid??


----------



## CanAmFam

jumping in here late but im about day and a half behind you (day 14 for me today 3/28)

it is my 4th round clomid (3-9 150mg) among other helper drugs. 

Finally had an ultrasound today that wasnt depressing! the first 3 months of clomid for me shows 0 help in my ovaries. This round was wonderful!

Ill trigger tonight and hopefully ovulate wednesday morning.( im going to start temping tomorrow morning to see if i can 'see' the temp rise. only for my own curiosity)

im actually excited for this 2 week wait. i havent been able to get this far in 6years so im thrilled for the chance to 'fail' (of course, i want it all to work though!)

good luck to you, and enjoy your 2 week wait! im going to have trouble with this 2 DAY wait!


----------



## RNmommy

CanAmFam,

Oh, Im so excited for you!!!! That has to be so awesome to finally get to this point. I'll keep my FX for you that you catch that eggie!!!!

I go back to the GYN on Mar 30th (was supposed to be Apr 1 but the doc's office called today and changed it). That will be CD21 for me. He's going to do some repeat bloodwork and see if the Clomid is doing anything.
I'm hoping he'll do an ultrasound too to see if I've ovulated (hopefully he'd be able to tell). But I'm not sure if he's gonna do one. 

I know I won't be able to hold out two weeks to test. I'll probably start testing around 8DPO just because I'm addicted to peeing on those darn sticks. LOL!!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

well woops! i mis calculated your day 14, forums mix me all up!

and yeah id love to pee on the sticks. i was getting tired of getting all of the free pregnancy tests with my orders for ovulation ones. i have a freaking box full now that need to get used! :)

im sad i wont be able to test early for any real results since the trigger shot i take usually stays in your system and can get false positives. good luck to you, maybe you can convince the doctor to do an US to check. i know my dr did say he can often tell via US if you have ovulated by a few things . might be worth asking!

best wishes!


----------



## RNmommy

I swear, if I get my BFP I'm so getting one of these hospital gowns to deliver in....LOL!!!
 



Attached Files:







gownie.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 6









gownie2.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brooke28

Hey CanAmFam and cheercrazy!!!
Best of luck to you 2 as well!!!

Cheercrazy- I also have endometriosis and PCOS...it's been tough TTC for me as well.

RNmommy- I am sooo excited for your positive OPK!!!! How many DPO are you now???
I am 7 DPO and I am going nuts now!!! This 2 week wait is the worst!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Brooke!!!
Another couple days and you can test!!!!! I bet you're so nervous & excited!!!! FX you get your BFP!!!!!
My OPK yesterday and today are negative. Im thinking I O'd late on CD17 because my OPK in the morning on CD17 was so dark and the night time one was still positive but much lighter than the morning one. Which is great because we :sex: early morning CD17!!!
Hoping we did it enough!! LOL!!!
Im on CD1 or 2. Im not sure how it works. Im CD19 and my last +OPK was CD17. So not sure if yesterday was considered O day. 
I think I O'd Sunday late night because I was having pretty bad cramping and right sided twinges and then it was gone monday morning. 

I dont know. All I do know is that in about 6-7 days im gonna start testing anyways. LOL!!!!


----------



## brooke28

RNmommy said:


> Hey Brooke!!!
> Another couple days and you can test!!!!! I bet you're so nervous & excited!!!! FX you get your BFP!!!!!
> My OPK yesterday and today are negative. Im thinking I O'd late on CD17 because my OPK in the morning on CD17 was so dark and the night time one was still positive but much lighter than the morning one. Which is great because we :sex: early morning CD17!!!
> Hoping we did it enough!! LOL!!!
> Im on CD1 or 2. Im not sure how it works. Im CD19 and my last +OPK was CD17. So not sure if yesterday was considered O day.
> I think I O'd Sunday late night because I was having pretty bad cramping and right sided twinges and then it was gone monday morning.
> 
> I dont know. All I do know is that in about 6-7 days im gonna start testing anyways. LOL!!!!

I am very nervous and excited!!!
I teste today, even though I know it is too early, but you know me, I am a POAS addict!!! :haha:

I do have very sore boobs though, which I never have any other time, even before AF..so maybe it's a good sign:happydance:

My poor hubby...I made him :sex: so much after my positive OPK that he was exhausted. So I really really hope I get my :bfp:


----------



## RNmommy

brooke28 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Brooke!!!
> Another couple days and you can test!!!!! I bet you're so nervous & excited!!!! FX you get your BFP!!!!!
> My OPK yesterday and today are negative. Im thinking I O'd late on CD17 because my OPK in the morning on CD17 was so dark and the night time one was still positive but much lighter than the morning one. Which is great because we :sex: early morning CD17!!!
> Hoping we did it enough!! LOL!!!
> Im on CD1 or 2. Im not sure how it works. Im CD19 and my last +OPK was CD17. So not sure if yesterday was considered O day.
> I think I O'd Sunday late night because I was having pretty bad cramping and right sided twinges and then it was gone monday morning.
> 
> I dont know. All I do know is that in about 6-7 days im gonna start testing anyways. LOL!!!!
> 
> I am very nervous and excited!!!
> I teste today, even though I know it is too early, but you know me, I am a POAS addict!!! :haha:
> 
> I do have very sore boobs though, which I never have any other time, even before AF..so maybe it's a good sign:happydance:
> 
> My poor hubby...I made him :sex: so much after my positive OPK that he was exhausted. So I really really hope I get my :bfp:Click to expand...

FX for you BFP!!!! What would your due date be???


----------



## brooke28

I think it would be around December 14 or 15!!!
An early Christmas gift I hope!!


----------



## RNmommy

Based on my last period, my due date would be December 16th!!!!

I have to aim for December because my son's bday is in the middle of January. It'd be cute, but terrible for them, if they had the same birthday or ones close to one another.


----------



## brooke28

Oh wow!!! we wouldn't be but a few days apart!!!
If we both get our :bfp: we will definitely have to be bump buddies as well!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey! I got this from www.twoweekwait.com and thought it was so funny I wanted to share it with everyone here. 

Hope this makes you laugh because we know we've all done it..... LOL!!!
How To Pee On A Stick

Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).

Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.

Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.

Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.

Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.

Step 5...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.

Step 6...Close one eye. Squint other eye.

Step 7...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.

Step 8...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.

Step 9...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.

Step 10...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.

Step 11...Repeat Steps 5-9.

Step 12...Throw stick away.

Step 13...Pick stick back up out of trash.

Step 14...Repeat Steps 12 and 13 the rest of the day!


----------



## RNmommy

brooke28 said:


> Oh wow!!! we wouldn't be but a few days apart!!!
> If we both get our :bfp: we will definitely have to be bump buddies as well!!!

That would be awesome!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## brooke28

well, I am having a very very bad and down day today.

I have had very bad sleep issues for years, and have always had to take sleep aids. But when I starting TTC I read that it can affect fertility so I stopped and opted for a more natural approach, and started taking Melatonin.

I thought since melatonin was all natural and naturally produced in your body that it wouldn't affect my TTC...but I was reading up on it last night, and found out that taking a melatonin supplement can inhibit ovulation and implantation.

I have been taking this all month!!!! I am so mad at myself for not checking into it further. Now I just feel like I have just screwed this whole month up!!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

I'm sorry Brooke!!!! You know, so many woman do things that could affect a pregnancy and not even know it. Im a nurse, and I didn't know that.
I wouldn't worry about it. Think positive!!!! Just tell yourself that the Clomid is going to work no matter what & you are going to have a healthy baby in 9 months!!!!! FX everything turns out ok!!!!!

On another note, everyone seems to be having a bad day today, myself included. I woke up with bad cramps that lasted about 20 min and I just wanted to cry. I was so sure over the past week that Im going to end up with my BFP this month and today it was just different. I feel like we didin't :sex: enough and Im so upset over it!!!!

I would ask your doc about the melatonin. Because sometimes they "say" medications could do "this" or "that" and then your doc ends up telling you its fine.

You do sound a lot like me though. I was on rx sleep aids and decided to stop taking them because of TTC. Ive been on Restoril for a while. Works like a charm, or should I say worked. UGH!!! I never sleep. I think I get less than 4hrs every night. And 4hrs is a good night!!!!

Just think about it this way, you're going to get your BFP this month and then you're going to be so tired from growing a baby that you'll just fall sound asleep every night!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## brooke28

I am a nurse as well...and never knew this either!!!
I knew that sleep aids affected it, but never nothing natural. I guess it's something you never really think about.

I know I ovulated....now I am just keeping my fingers crossed that the little egg implants.

Maybe your cramps could be implantation!!! I had really really bad cramps a few days ago and thats what I kept telling myself it was.

Yes, you sound a lot like me. I have tried everything imaginable for sleep, but the only thing that worked was my prescription sleep aids. Since I quit taking them over a year ago, I haven't slept at all...it's crazy!!! I try to wear myself out, but nothing works. I always tell my hubby that I don't think I could function with sleep...I might be dangerous!!! :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

Thats so funny that you say that because on the very rare nights that i do actually get more than 4hrs of sleep, I feel SO tired the next day!!!! crazy!!!

Hooray for eggies finding a nice warm home in our snug little uteruses. !!!!!
LOL!


----------



## brooke28

I know I am the same way!!!
I used to work weekend shifts, and was used to being up over 24 hours without sleep, that I guess I just got used to it. Now not having sleep is just natural to me!!! :haha:

well, after doing some more research I just read that doctors in germany recommend that paients undergoing IVF take melatonin because it makes eggs more mature. So women with problems relating to eggs not being mature enough to ovulate can benefit from it. So now I feel a lot better!!! :happydance:



How many dpo are you now??
I want to test soooo bad but I know it is too early and I will be disappointed. My husband keeps feeding the addiction, he keeps saying "we're pregnant and just don't know it yet. Can we test yet?!?!?" LOL 
He is so impatient.


----------



## RNmommy

LOL!! My husband is just the opposite. He is so patient that it frustrates the hell out of me sometimes....haha. 
He was cute though, on one of my longer cycles (before I went to the GYN and found out i was anovulatory) he kept telling me "Im just going to ssume you're pregnant until proven otherwise". But unfortunately I was not.

I am CD20, 3DPO. 
Im keeping my FX but for some reason my faith in our success this cycle has gone down the drain. 
I just want it to be time to test already!!!
I was reading on one website that some tests can pick up a + result as early as 7DPO but of course that also depends on when the eggie actually decided to nestle in. 
This stinks like POO!!!! I want to test now but know it will do no good. Im going to hold out until at least Mon or tues to start testing daily with FMU. 

FX for us both!!!!!!


----------



## brooke28

I am gonna at least try to hold off until 11 dpo...which will be saturday for me. I just don't know if I can be that patient....lol

FX for us both!!! This will be it for both of us...I just know it!!!


----------



## RNmommy

I know I dont have the patience to wait until 11DPO!!! LOL!!!

Yes, FX for us both!!!!

Are you having any symptoms???


----------



## brooke28

Just the extremely sore boobs...which seem to be getting more everyday!!!
I have had some cramps, but nothing major.

How about you??


----------



## RNmommy

My nipples have been sore for the [ast couple of days and Ive been having some mild intermittent cramping. 
See, unfortunately, i have interstitial cystitis so i can;t use increased urination as a sign because I have that anyways...LOL!
And I can't use the hip or low back pain as a sympton either because I injured my back pretty bad many years ago and still have some minor pains and twinges if I move or bend a certain way. 
And those seem to be two of the most common symptoms i saw people listing on that twoweekwait website. 
Darn it!!!!

I have noticed an increase in my saliva production. You know how you get that wet feeling in your throat when your nauseous but not really?? Hard to explain but Im sure you get it. Ive had a little bit of that going on. 

Nothing much else. The cramping was pretty bad this morning but has eased throughout the day.

My opks are still pretty pink but nowhere near positive. Prior to O (with the exception of a couple of tests) the lines were very faint. Not sure what that means. :shrug:

I guess time will tell. (And it better be something I want to hear...LOL)


----------



## brooke28

haha....yeah I have also had some increased saliva. I forgot about that. And it may be a little TMI...but I have also had quite a bit more cm than usual. 

I was a little nauseous this morning...I feel so tired and achey though. Kinda like the flu.

I am really nervous about morning sickness this next time. I had hyperemesis with my daughter, and it was misery!!! I lost 22 lbs. and was in the hospital on IV fluids most of my pregnancy.


----------



## RNmommy

OMG!!! You know, it kinda makes you think how they did it hundreds of years ago without the advanced medical techniques we have now. 

I had bad morning sickness from about 7 or 8 wks to about 12 or 13 wks. After I stopped puking, I ate everything I could get my hands one. Haha!!! I gained 39lbs and hopefully learned my lesson. I dont want to gain that much weight again. It was hell getting it off. And to make matters worse, Im a lot heavier than I was when I got pregnant with my son. 
And Im 30 yrs old. So I know its not going to magically fall off. But if only it did.....:rolleyes:


----------



## brooke28

I know I wonder that too....lol
It was rough, I was sick everyday, and I was still throwing up in labor. The only thing that worked was IV zofran, the pill form not so much. I'm not sure why. But I kept thinking, if I could only carry this little IV around everywhere, then I will be set!!! haha
Then when I went to nursing school after my daughter, I came across a patient who had a zofran pump...she used it for sickness due to chemo, but it was a constant dose of IV form of zofran without the hospital stay. So I already told my doctor, if I have hyperemesis again, I want one!!!! :haha:

I was smaller after had my daughter than what I was beforehand...but after I had her, I gained a lot of weight. It was if my metabolism was shot!!! I am just now tarting to get back to my prepregnancy weight almost 3 years later.


----------



## cheercrazy

Hey girls i thought i would pop by to give you update after AF decided to rear her ugly head the other day. So i am now on CD 4. Started taking my 2nd does of Clomid on CD 2. So far the only side effects have been hot flushes. So i take my last clomid tablet on CD 6, then have to wait til CD 9 to start POAS and hoping for BFP so i can :sex:
My problem is getting DH to :sex: when we need to. He is so lazy. Says he wants another baby but he doesnt understand how important it is for me. He thinks it will "just happen" which really makes me mad. He says he doesnt like having sex on command. Suck it up princess i say!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

cheercrazy said:


> Hey girls i thought i would pop by to give you update after AF decided to rear her ugly head the other day. So i am now on CD 4. Started taking my 2nd does of Clomid on CD 2. So far the only side effects have been hot flushes. So i take my last clomid tablet on CD 6, then have to wait til CD 9 to start POAS and hoping for BFP so i can :sex:
> My problem is getting DH to :sex: when we need to. He is so lazy. Says he wants another baby but he doesnt understand how important it is for me. He thinks it will "just happen" which really makes me mad. He says he doesnt like having sex on command. Suck it up princess i say!!!!

My husband is the same way!!!! I think he gets performance anxiety! LOL!!!


----------



## brooke28

have you started testing yet???
Any new symptoms???

I have been having cramps on and off all day, boobs are still very sore, my back is killing me, and tons of cm (TMI...sorry!!).

I am too afraid to test...I am now 11 dpo, but just don't want to be let down. I don't know what's wrong with me!!! any other time I would be testing everyday, but not this time, I just keep putting it off!!!


----------



## RNmommy

brooke28 said:


> have you started testing yet???
> Any new symptoms???
> 
> I have been having cramps on and off all day, boobs are still very sore, my back is killing me, and tons of cm (TMI...sorry!!).
> 
> I am too afraid to test...I am now 11 dpo, but just don't want to be let down. I don't know what's wrong with me!!! any other time I would be testing everyday, but not this time, I just keep putting it off!!!

TEST!!!!! I bet you're gonna get your :bfp: !!!!!!!

Lets see....Im having very similar symptoms. Ive had a couple episodes of heartburn at night while im lying down. Have felt very mildly nauseous on and off but thats not scompletely out of the ordinary for me. I have sore bbs & nipples and I too have been having a lot of CM. Lotiony type. :)
Some mild on and off cramping too but not the kind that hurts. Its just there, if that makes sense. 

Im 6DPO today. I fought off the urge to test. I only have 5 internet cheapie HPTs left so Im going to save them. I think I'll start testing on Tuesday which will be 9DPO. 

FX we get our :bfp: !!!!!


----------



## brooke28

Guess what????

I got a :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I tested later saturday night at 11 dpo...and it appeared immediately, and so very dark!!
My period is not even due til the 9th....so I am shocked it was this clear this early!!!

Your symptoms are my symptoms exactly!!! I bet you get a :bfp: too!!!


----------



## RNmommy

OH MY GOSH!!!!
Congrats!!!!

I am so excited for you!!!! Im only about 7-8DPO right now. Im too nervous to test...if that makes sense. LOL!!! I think Im going to pick up some FRER while Im out doing my grocery store. The internet cheapies I got arent the early result ones.... :(

I bet you're on :cloud9:


----------



## RNmommy

I wanna see a pic of the test!!!!!


----------



## brooke28

I am trying to post them right now...give me a sec


----------



## brooke28

RNmommy said:


> I wanna see a pic of the test!!!!!

This was not even FMU...it was in the middle of the day
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## RNmommy

OMG!!! Im thinking MULTIPLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

congratulations!


----------



## brooke28

CanAmFam-Thank you!!!

RNmommy- I know me too!!! When I called the doctor today he was shocked I had a :bfp: this early, the nurse said "you haven't even had a missed period yet have you?"
And I know you show sooner with baby #2, and maybe I am just bloated, but I have a tiny start of a belly. That is what made me decide to test in the first place...my hubby said saturday "honey, I think your belly looks a little pregnant!!" lol
Any other time I would have been offended...but he was right!!!

I know you are preggo too!!! I can feel it!!!
Our symptoms are too similar!!!


----------



## RNmommy

The only thing that has me questioning my BFP a little is that this afternoon I had a very short episode of AF like cramps :(
Im keeping my fingers crossed

I cant believe the lines were that dark!!!!! You HAVE to let me know what happens after you get your scan or betas done!!!

Thats funny...he said you look pregnant....LOL!!! You're right, any other time we would be offended by such remarks....but def not if you got a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## brooke28

I had bad af cramping all day friday and saturday...I was sure I was out...but I was wrong!!!! Maybe it's implantation :happydance:

yeah, I just know he was praying I got a :bfp: or else he knew he would probably be getting the cold shoulder for a while!!! :haha:

I go next tuesday...I will be sure to let you know!!!
They will probably only do betas...they usually won't do a scan til after 8 weeks there.
The suspense will kill me!!!


----------



## RNmommy

I was watching A Baby Story today and the lady on there had spontaneous triplets!!!! When she initially went for her scan they saw 2 sacs, on her next scan they saw 3 babies. There were 2 identicals and one fraternal. All girls!!!! And that was with no fertility meds!!!!!

Im betting on twinsies for you!!!!

Im gonna be as anxious as you waiting for your scan results! LOL!!!

:hugs:


----------



## brooke28

I watched that this morning too!!! Crazy wasn't it??

My aunt had spontaneous identical triplets!!! I didn't think it was possible until she had them.

I know I am driving myself crazy wanting to know!!!


----------



## givemebaby11

Hey guys! So exciting to see these BFP announcements! :)

I've got a quick question for you all that I would love to have your feedback on. I'm 6 dpo today and on Prometrium, so (tmi) I haven't really been able to bank any "symptoms" on cm because it gives you that gross creamy stuff every day, but today I saw same ewcm. What do you guys think? I've heard about the whole second surge of estrogen stuff, but would this mean I'm out since many women get it before AF? Or could it be a good sign? I'd love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## brooke28

have you already ovulated??

It sounds promising...I usually don't have any cm at all before AF arrives.


----------



## cheercrazy

Hey girls. So today i'm on CD 9. Took 100mg clomid CD 2-6. OPK this afternoon and BFN. Signed up to fertility friend and they are predicting ovulation on April 10th....so the 7th, 8th and 9th i will be :sex: lol. Will keep POAS until i get BFP and lots more :sex: until i feel safe. lol. 
Brooke a big congrats on your BFP. 
RNmommmy have you POAS yet???? Hoping for BFP for you!!


----------



## RNmommy

I am 8 or 9DPO today and I did POAS. :bfn: :(

I know its still early, but Im kinda feeling down about this cycle for some reason. Im gonna wait a few more days and try again. 

Is this your first round of Clomid?? I was on mine from CD3-7. I didn't get my first positive OPK until CD17 and 18. I got an almost positive on CD11. The not much to CD 16 and on CD 17 it was REALLY dark!!!
But I dont think that matters much now for me. I think I'll be moving on to cycle #2 of Clomid.


----------



## givemebaby11

brooke28 said:


> have you already ovulated??
> 
> It sounds promising...I usually don't have any cm at all before AF arrives.

Yes, I ovulated on cd 20 and now I'm 7 dpo. I think I've seen some ewcm after ovulation before but I thought this was a little early. Sometimes I get it right when AF is coming, but I have a few more days until that happens so we'll see! Praying for my BFP!!!


----------



## brooke28

Thanks so much cheercrazy!!!

RNmommy don't worry about the :bfn: I had bfn at 8 and 9 dpo...then was surprised at 11 dpo!!! I felt down and out too about this cycle...but look at the surprise I got!!! You aren't out yet!!!

I am really scared right now though...have been having really sharp pain in my right side that is running down my leg. I am tempted to go to the ER because I am so paranoid.


----------



## cheercrazy

Hope everything is ok for you brooke!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmummy- dont get down yet. You're not out til AF shows. Fingers crossed for BFP for both of us this month. I have been charting my BBT for the first time this cycle. Only been doing it the last 3 days so not much change really. I hope i dont ovulate too late because ive only been having 28 day cycles so if my luteal phase is too short.....maybe that why i'm not getting pregnant??? Send me some baby Glue!!! lol


----------



## brooke28

cheercrazy said:


> Hope everything is ok for you brooke!!!

Thank you!!!

Hope you get your :bfp: this month as well!!! when are you testing???

Lots and Lots of:dust: for you!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

i took a test this morning, only to see if my Trigger shot was gone. it was / seemed to be super negative. (i didnt expect to see a positive pregnancy test due to pregnancy at this point) 
ill be waiting until late this weekend, or monday to test, i believe, and then testing until AF shows up.

im getting less confident daily about my month, but it isnt over till it's over!

im still dead tired, and all i do is sleep, my temps are still high (well normal for after ovulation, which ive never had since ive never ovulated) ive had cramping today and backaches, but yesterday i had severe right ovary side pains ( not sure if it was actually my ovary) . i was actually worried that implantation may have been happening, but in a tube.

ill be temping on wakes to see if i can see a major plummet in a few days. im just curious to see what that looks like on my own chart!

ah well, all i can do is wait and hope. id really like to stop taking my cocktail of medications. im not sure how much longer im going to be able to tolerate the steroids and avandia. 

hope you have all had a good day! 'nother day down!


----------



## RNmommy

CanAmFan - FX for the BFP. The symptoms sound hopeful!!!!

Brooke28 - I would think about getting it checked out if I were you!! Do you feel the pain in your right lower quadrant or in your right lower back?? If it continues or worsens, I would go get it checked out. 

CheerCrazy - Thanks!!!! FX for our BFPs!!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

RNmommy said:


> CanAmFan - FX for the BFP. The symptoms sound hopeful!!!!

 thanks, not quite sure what real symptoms i should be looking for -- i know tired is a biggy, but i still think it is just left over from the shot- and the cramping today i was worried was AF on the way soon, but maybe not. who knows! im not a big symptom tracker. 

so, im not as confident as you, but youre a great cheerleader! i appreciate it, haha. Good luck to all still waiting, or starting out a new cycle.


----------



## brooke28

It's in my right lower quadrant...more toward my hip bone. But it has subsided for now. When I called the doc they acted like I was an idiot and said it was probably a cyst or round ligament pain...but I thought round ligament pain was more toward the 2nd trimester.

They think because I am a nurse as well that I should already know this stuff....but I also know every pregnancy is different, and you should always listen to your body. Maybe I am just too paranoid, I have just waited for this for sooo long, and want everything to be ok.


----------



## RNmommy

brooke28 said:


> It's in my right lower quadrant...more toward my hip bone. But it has subsided for now. When I called the doc they acted like I was an idiot and said it was probably a cyst or round ligament pain...but I thought round ligament pain was more toward the 2nd trimester.
> 
> They think because I am a nurse as well that I should already know this stuff....but I also know every pregnancy is different, and you should always listen to your body. Maybe I am just too paranoid, I have just waited for this for sooo long, and want everything to be ok.

Im glad it has subsided. And Im not sure about the round ligament pain, I thought it could happen anytime but it could be more pronounced in 2nd tri?? I dont know hun
You know, thats why sometimes I dont tell people Im a nurse. I like to see what they do or how they explain things. Its fun sometimes. Other times I just want to blurt out that they're idiots!!! LOL!!!
And just because we're nurses, doesn't mean we know everything about everything. You know, a friend of mine expained it perfectly once. (See I was a paramedic for a few years first, then went to nursing school). Anyways, he told me that Paramedics are trained on a lot about a little, and nurses are trained on a little about a lot. 
Which is so true. Cause they dont teach you EVERYTHING in nursing school. And its more of a learn as you go thing. So most people only know a lot about their specialty. And in my specialty (ER) we ship the preggos over 20wks upstairs....LOL!!!!

Hope the pain stays away. If it doesnt, def get it checked!!! 
We need you in tip top shape for your pregnancy!!!! :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

Ive never seen a pt present with pain radiating from rlq to right leg that had an appy. So, Im pretty sure we can mark that off....LOL!!!


----------



## brooke28

That is so true!!! I never thought of it that way.

Most of the time I don't tell people I am a nurse either because of situations like today. And like you said, we know more about our specialty...mine is peds. I never deal with pregnancy in peds!!! lol

My husband told me today, that maybe because our last pregnancy ended in miscarriage that I am just scared. But that everything is so different so far this time I need to just relax a bit. And he's true. My last pregnancy I always had faint pregnancy tests, had sever pain the whole time, and had bleeding the whole time.

So, I am trying to turn my mind off, unless it gets bad, and then I will go to the ER.


----------



## brooke28

I had an appy about 10 years ago...so we can definitely mark that off...lol


----------



## RNmommy

I understand how you feel.
I had a mc at 14wks when I was very young. and when I got pregnant with my son at 23 I was scared the whole time!!!
but everything was fine! I had a wonderful pregnancy and my son came out healthy!
You're gonna have a wonderful pregnancy and a perfect bean!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

im wondering about cramping again... ive had some pretty annoying cramping the last while, yesterday and today have been the worst. of course it comes along with a terrible lower back ache. 

they feel almost 100% like menstrual cramps, except when they happen i feel like im going to be sick. 

everything im reading says that this is 'pretty normal' along with a possible implantation. i woudlnt expect a period until at least Day 28 next week since i never have periods on my own any how, so im feeling it is way too early to be period cramps (which i dont tend to get any how-- if i do it is the day of my period.) 

how many of you have experienced menstrual type cramping with a pregnancy?

can you tell im grasping at straws hoping that this iui took? lol.


----------



## RNmommy

You know, its so weird that you just posted that. I was getting ready to post something very similar. I am beginning to have AF type cramps along with a backache. 
Actually, (this might be a little TMI) but it didn't start until I just went to the bathroom and pooped. Now Im cramping and my back is hurting. I have no idea whats going on. I feel like I wanna throw up :(

Im in the same boat. I wish someone could give us some advice :hugs:

I hope you feel better!!!! Im still keeping my FX for us!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

well inm glad someone else feels this way!
i just find it weird that the cramps are making me feel liek i have to throw up. i usualy have a very iron stomach. 
ah well. ill cross my fingers these pains arent in vein. 

and lol, my ticker ( which i think is one day ahead of me) says the sign for today is backache.


----------



## RNmommy

LOL! Thats actually a little funny that it says that. FX!!!

When I woke up this morning my boobs hurt SO bad before I even got out of bed. And when I stood up, it hurt to walk, they were bouncing all over the place...LOL!!! The bra seems to help keep them in check.

Ive noticed they are A LOT more painful in the morning. Still painful during the day but it kinda eases off a bit. I dont know if it actually does or if its just me getting used to the pain throughout the day. 
Thats the only difference I can really see between my regular pre-AF symptoms and now. Is that my bbs are bigger and they hurt like heck. Usually pre-AF they just mildly ache - they never actually 'hurt'.
Maybe Im looking too much into it.....

I think Im going to hold off testing tomorrow and wait for Fri. 
LOL! I say that now, but I'll probably give in... :)


----------



## brooke28

I think both of you girls are getting ready to get a :bfp:!!!!!!

I never have periods on my own either, so I knew right away the cramping had to be implantation. The cramps were pretty intense, and my back ached with them as well. They cramps did make me feel kinda nauseous at times too. 

And as for the painful boobs...mine are still so sore I can hardly stand it!!! And they are much much worse in the morning for some reason.

I am so excited for you girls!!! When are you testing???


----------



## RNmommy

Today is either CD9 or 10 for me. I took a test this morning and got a BFN!!! :(

Im still keeping my fx for a good one. Ive got a 3pack of FRERs waiting for me. Im gonna do one in the morning and if its negative again Im going to wait until saturday to test.
I know I had to have O'd on CD17 or 18, so if that was really the case then AF should be sneaking up on me in 3-4 days if Im not preggers. 
Im going to spread out my testing to every other day, i think.
Im wasting so much money on OPKs and HPTs...LOL!

Hows everything with you Brooke??? When are you going to have your first doc appt?


----------



## brooke28

I took cheapies at 9 and 10 dpo...and they were negative. A frer showed up immediately though at 11 dpo...so I bet you will get it with a frer!!!

I am doing good. The morning(or should I say all day) sickness has finally hit, which I dread, but also makes me feel relieved. With my MC I didn't have any symptoms whatsoever...so I am glad I have them, even if the are a little miserable!!! :haha:

I go for my first appointment Tuesday morning...I am soooo excited, and nervous!!!
I just want them to say everything is fine. Although it has stopped now, I am going to tell them about the pain in my side, and maybe they will do a scan. I don't think I can wait another 6 weeks for one!!! lol


----------



## RNmommy

Im sure if you tell them about the rlq & leg pain they'll do a scan. 
Hopefully you'll be able to see the beanie by then!!!!! I know it takes a few weeks to see it good. Although, with my son, I think I got an U/S and they saw the sac at 5 or 6 weeks. 
Oh, Im so excited for you!!!!!

And the sickness is one thing Im not looking forward to but I'd go through it again in a heartbeat too. The things us women go through....LOL!!!

It was funny, when I was pregnant with my son, his father got "sympathy sickness" for 2 wks straight when my morning sickness started. He threw up every morning!!! LOL!!!! It was AWESOME!!!!


----------



## brooke28

My husband did too!!! that is sooo funny!!!

he was throwing up before I even knew I was pregnant!!! His grandmother kept saying "your wife is pregnant...that's why you're sick!!"

and men are so dramatic anyway. My husband gets the sniffles and thinks he's dying!!
they wouldn't make it as a woman, especially a pregnant one!!! haha


----------



## RNmommy

I know...I love the commercial for that one cold medicine where the guy is laying on the couch and he cant reach the remote...and he asks his wife to get it...she hands him the cold medicine...then the spokeperson says "It even works on the Man Cold"....LMAO!!!!!!

I love it!!!


----------



## sunnyside_up

Hello,

I'm new to this forum as far as commenting, I have read tons of threads and finally caved on commenting.

My husband and I have been trying to conceive for almost over a year, we have had tons of blood work and SA's done, the two levels that seems to stick out the loudest to the OBGYN is my LH and testosterone. So I have been given the crown of PCOS, such a pleasure, eh? :wacko:
In the midst of all of this we have moved from one country to another and have pretty much started back at square one. Which is fine for us, we needed the solid ground that we moved back too, family support is EVERYTHING!
So, I had my HSG on March 24th and everything looked amazing, I must admit when the "Radiologist" comes from behind the curtain and says "You have a beautiful uterus" - that's gotta count for some, right? My tubes were very much open and my uterus accepting of the balloon. All the while my hsg was on cycle day 11, the following day I looked like I swallowed a balloon and I was no longer seeing brown/orange discharge, I was heading into full period mode. Keep in mind I don't remember when I had a natural period last. In my mind, I'm thinking this is it! The sleepy heads finally have woke up and we are in business now!!! I told my acupuncturist about it he seemed to agree with me and so we thought we'd start my cycle days over, to keep in line with after the hsg incident. My OBGYN didn't seems to agree. She said that all the signs point to no ovulation, which I knew -she then handed me a prescription for Clomid.
Know I'm no stranger to the word, I've read about it once or twice.

BUT...
What do I expect from Clomid? Should I be hopeful? Should I consider taking the Robotusin? Baby Aspirin? Using "soft cups" around ovulation to ensure the "soldiers" stay put? I'm on cycle day 3-7 at night 50mg. I'm also on Metformin. I'm not over weight I'd like to lose 5/10lbs but my OBGYN said 5lbs would be ok. We eat a very "clean" style, fresh fruit, fresh veggies, organic meat, LOTS of water and herbal tea. (we do cheat and break the rules every now and again) :dohh: 
Since I'm only at the OBGYN level we will not have access to a "trigger shot"...I know BOOOO! If Aunt Flo doesn't show up after cycle day 35, I am to test and if negative then I am to start Prometrium @ 100mg for 10 days, then Clomid, then blood work on CD3, CD21, Cd24 and CD28.
Is there anything I should know? ANY words of wisdom? I'm ALL ears!!!

I'm super excited to follow along with all of your journey's and hope that you can offer some words of wisdom and helpful advice to me.

Sorry for the long post..

:dust:


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi girls. Hows it all going? Hoping you get a BFP RNMommy. Symptoms are sounding promising. So i'm now on CD 11. Hubby and i :sex: on CD 8 and 10. I'm still getting - OPK but i'm having alot of watery opaque CM (TMI). its not EWCM though so i think i'm approaching ovulation. So i'll be making sure hubby pulls his weight and makes love to me 2nite and the next 2 nites. Dunno how much luck i will have. I could probably get away with not :sex: 2nite but we have to at least CD 12-14. What do u think? I havent had really bad ovulation cramps yet which i got on my first cycle of clomid....but i think they were a but further into my cycle....bout days 15-17. GRRRRRRRRR i'm getting so frustrated with all this trying and timing. I just wanna be pregnant already. lol. I see my Ob/gyn 2morro and he is going to do an ultrasound to check my follicle growth and then CD 21 i get blood tests to see if i ovulated. Fingers crossed for me....mine are crossed for you

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## cheercrazy

SunnySide- I also have PCOS and endometriosis. I am on my 2nd cycle of clomid but i'm on 100mg CD 2-6 and i'm not on anything else. The clomid gave me extremefully painful ovulation pains around says 15-17 and i had a perfect 28 day cycle...normally i am around 29-31 day cycle. So you might have to see what happens on your first cycle. I also heard it can make u ovulate earlier or sooner than normal. I am having an ultrasound 2morro to check follicle growth and then blood work done on CD 21. I have been TTC for 5 years. I have a healthy 7 year old so all my problems started after pregnancy. I have had 5 operations and 6 months of progesterone injections to treat the endo. I got pregnant last year with no trouble but miscarriaged at 8 weeks. That was in september. Then i had a chemical pregnancy straight after that and it took a couple of months to get AF back on track. So i'm hoping i get my BFP this month. Baby dust to you!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## brooke28

Hi sunnyside_up!!!

I was kinda in the same situation as you. Me and my husband tried and tried to concieve for over a year and a half, but nothing. I was then diagnosed with PCOS and endometriosis and scheduled for a hsg, which I had March 2nd. And to my surprise, everything seemed to be fine. So then I was started on clomid 50 mg cd 5-9.

I wasn't very hopeful at first, because it was my first cycle of clomid, and I didn't think after trying so long that it would magically work...but it did!!!!

To me clomid really is a miracle drug!!!
The only thing I suggest that you use with it is pre-seed. I think that may have helped me as well. Plus clomid tends to dry up your cm a bit.

Good luck hun!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

clomid hits everyone differently, so youre not gonna know how your body reacts honestly until you try it out. which stinks. 
just try to remain positive. the one way i knew my clomid was working was the pain i was getting around CD 11-12 in my ovary. the other 3 cycles on clomid i had no discomfort. not sure if everyone gets ovary pain when they are ready to burst with follicles or not, but i certainly felt that way
my doctor and nurses said that metformin can take a few months to really have any positive affect ( but has seemed to work on first month for others) , i was on it for 2 months prior to my clomid working, as well as one other blood sugar lowering med, Avandia. i am over weight, but im not diabetic. 

good luck to you and your husband! welcome to being a poster. i hope your fertility journey is a quick one. it stinks being dragged out :(


and on a poopy note, i woke up today to a tanked temperature. it wasnt exactly when i usually take it, but it was after a good 2.5 hours of sleep ( ive not really been taking it the same time this month, just taking it when i wake up in the middle of the night (which almost always happens at 4am.) 
it wasnt a horrible dip, but lower than any temp ive had since 1 DPO. still above the pre ovulation ones ( i only started temping on CD15 after i knew i had 2 follicles)
im a bit discouraged, however, im hoping this is an implantation dip that some folks get. if it drops again tomorrow, ill be more confident im out for the month (and sad lol.)


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies. I have to run out for a bit but just wanted to tell you that I am 10 or 11DPO and I got another :bfn: this morning. Feeling a little down. Gonna wait a couple more days to test and see what happens.


----------



## sunnyside_up

Howdy Ladies! :wave:

*cheercrazy* - Thus far I haven't heard the words endometriosis, fingers crossed I don't. I've heard how painful that can be. 
When it comes to ovulation, I wish I could use the opk's but since my LH is high I always get a negative, although I haven't ovulated, that the doctors could detect, since Dec 2010. I've wack-ed my "natural cycle" out with prometrium induced cycles. I was holding on to a glimmer of hope that I finally had a "normal" cycle after my hsg, but my OBGYN doesn't seem to think so. She said that hopefully with the help of Clomid it will push a normal chemically induced period to arrive and I should have to wait untill CD35 and if I do then she hopes it will be because Clomid has succeeded.
LUCKY YOU!!! I wish I could have an Ultrasound done justto see if my follies are there as well as to prevent OHSSS.

I"ll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you this month!!! 

*brooke28* - How was your bloodwork? (i.e. levels) My LH and testosterone are high, and I do not have regular periods on my own. I respond well to prometrium. Metformin I've been on since Jan, i haven' t noticed much change with it, although I'm not a diabetic and I don't eat much sugar-y items, I do however love carbs, but we have since cut that out of our diets. (GRR!)
We use pre-seed, we also use soft cups afterwards. My cm has always been pretty good. I've only seen EWCM a couple of times, but it was at CD25/CD30 so no use for it then - LOL. I was thinking to start the Robotussin just to help with CM and continue taking Baby Aspirin, as well, for blodd flow to the uterus.
What did you do that helped you become so successful? Any tips? Hints?
I'm on CD3-7 for Clomid, we plan to stay pretty active in the gym, through all of this so hopefully it will counter act the seditary 8/10 hour days I have at work. fingers crossed!!!

I'm so happy that it worked for you! You give me hope! So many people are very negative about Clomid and I know this whole process can bring the cloud of gloom even when you don't want to be. After all we are playing with our hormones and we are women that want what is natural, a baby! I'm super excited for you and totally look forward to following your journey! YAY!!!


*CanAmFam* -Were you worried about OHSS? I know that can sometimes occur with Clomid. Was that a worry for you? Were you able to use OPK's? Or just BBT's? I don't think that I am pre-diabetic, although I'll have to ask that question next time I go to my doctor.
I hope that mine ends quickly, also. I'm hoping yours end this month!! FINGERS and TOES crossed for you!!! I'll keep watching for your updates!


----------



## CanAmFam

sunnyside_up said:


> *CanAmFam* -Were you worried about OHSS? I know that can sometimes occur with Clomid. Was that a worry for you? Were you able to use OPK's? Or just BBT's? I don't think that I am pre-diabetic, although I'll have to ask that question next time I go to my doctor.
> I hope that mine ends quickly, also. I'm hoping yours end this month!! FINGERS and TOES crossed for you!!! I'll keep watching for your updates!

i was worried about the OHSS on my first dose of clomid. i was new to it, and i was put on 100mg, instead of the regular 50. i had some cramping during that bout of meds, and started to get a bit worried, but im sure it was a bunch of the other things i was being put on at once. i showed up for my ultrasound and zippo. no change at all in my ovaries. after that i didnt really think of OHSS. lol. i was put on 150 , again nothing, 150 plus other stuff... nothing budged. my last round of 150, as i said before i was feeling a lot of pain, i immediately thought HAPPY thoughts rather than worry since i had been let down 3 months straight. 
Ive used OPKS but never ever gotten a positive. including when i had my follicles this time around (i used the OPKS from day 9 to day 14) no result. i have heard that OPKs often dont work with certain PCOS patients. it may not be the case, but since august '10 i havent had one work ever.( then again i may not have been ovulating!) 

i temp'ed only from august through december. never ever had a proper chart. i was curious with this trigger to temp just to see if my body was working with the hormones. ( so far so good !)

i ask my doctor each visit if he thinks im diabetic or pre diabetic, he says no each time. i know the Avandia isnt a common choice of drug. it can cause heart attacks and has horrid press. he said considering id only be using it for 14 days, and im young/ my heart is good, ill be fine for the small amount on on it. it was pretty much his last straw effort before making me invest in injectables. ( but let me tell you , 14 days of avandia wasnt cheap at all!) on the avandia website it self, it actually says "this drug may cause you to ovulate. "
the metformin they had me on for a few months prior hoping that would help. 

thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## brooke28

RNmommy- Don't give up yet...you're not out til AF comes!!! It may take a few more days thats all!!!

Sunnyside_up- My levels were high as well, and my progesterone was quite low. I was not ovulating at all on my own, and not having periods either. I was put on Provera for 10 days to induce my period before starting clomid.

The only things I did was I took prenatal vitamins, used pre-seed, and I did take Mucinex cd 9-14....I started daily OPK's on cd 11 until I got my positive OPk at cd 14. But I know with some clomid can make you ovulate earlier and some later. I BD'ed every day from cd 12-17. A little extreme I know, but I was determined to get that BFP!!! haha


----------



## givemebaby11

RNmommy said:


> Good morning ladies. I have to run out for a bit but just wanted to tell you that I am 10 or 11DPO and I got another :bfn: this morning. Feeling a little down. Gonna wait a couple more days to test and see what happens.

I got a BFN today too and I'm 9 dpo, but I'm not giving up hope and you shouldn't either! There are too many stories of BFP's not showing up until 12-14 or even more dpo! :)


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi girls. So i saw my gyno today and he did a scan to check my follicle growth. I have 2 follicles at the moment...one at about 17mmm so he said i should be ovulating in the next 3 days. I am on CD 12 so that would be about right. I am having blood test on CD 21 to make sure i ovulated. If i dont get pregnant this cycle he is going to do IUI next cycle. How are you all doing? Have you testing again RNmommy?

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10704;104/st/20110328/l/28/dt/15/k/edf3/ttc.png


----------



## CanAmFam

Well, hurray, my temperatures went back up this morning, wayyyy up. so i was happy. i took a test this morning because of the spike ( and sorta hoping! haha) and it was negative, but that is ok by me! makes me happy my trigger is gone and when i do test i wont be too confused or mislead. when i compare my chart to others that have pregnancy result from it on FF, most got negatives all the way up to CD 14, or 17! some even later. So like everyone has said, we arent out until we are out.

heres hoping this has worked!

cheercrazy, glad to hear your ovaries worked! haha. good luck in the next few days, and have a 'fun' weekend!


----------



## cheercrazy

lol thanks CanamFam. I have good things planned for 2nite. lol.
fx for u too


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## RNmommy

Well, i went to the bathroom earlier and when I wiped there was a little pink there. So I think AF is about to make her appearance, as this is a normal thing before she shows. :(
Hopefully my GYN will up my dose of Clomid to 100mg next month.


----------



## cheercrazy

grrr...curse that AF. Well my friend was on 50mg clomid for 2 cycles then went up to 100mg for 1 cycle and didnt get preg. The 4th cycle she went behind doctors back and took 150mg and she got pregnant!! So i'm thinking if i dont get pregnant this cycle or the next i will try that too!!!


----------



## sunnyside_up

brooke - I'm going to assume that my progesterone is low as well. Although I don't know for sure, lol. We are already using the Pre-Seed and the soft cups, to make sure the little buggers stick close to the cervix thru the night. I've been taking the baby aspirin for a month now and I have a huge bottle of the Robotussin with only the guaifenesin ingredient. So I think I'll start taking that like you CD9-14. I'm just nervous with my LH being high I might not be able to catch a smiley face on my opk's. We'll still be bd'ing every 2nd night - lol! poor hubby! 20 days till blodd work to confirm or deny pregnancy this month. Then the Clomid Madness begins!!

Thanks brooke for all your advice and words or wisdom! Hope you are still feeling like a million bucks!

hugs!


----------



## brooke28

sunnyside_up said:


> brooke - I'm going to assume that my progesterone is low as well. Although I don't know for sure, lol. We are already using the Pre-Seed and the soft cups, to make sure the little buggers stick close to the cervix thru the night. I've been taking the baby aspirin for a month now and I have a huge bottle of the Robotussin with only the guaifenesin ingredient. So I think I'll start taking that like you CD9-14. I'm just nervous with my LH being high I might not be able to catch a smiley face on my opk's. We'll still be bd'ing every 2nd night - lol! poor hubby! 20 days till blodd work to confirm or deny pregnancy this month. Then the Clomid Madness begins!!
> 
> Thanks brooke for all your advice and words or wisdom! Hope you are still feeling like a million bucks!
> 
> hugs!

I had NEVER had a positive opk until this month...so I hope you get one too!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

that keeps me positive too thanks brooke. I am on CD 13 of a 28 day cycle and i'm getting slight cramping but i still havent got a + OPK. Never did last cycle either. So here's hoping i can get my BFP this month


----------



## RNmommy

Cheercrazy - FX you get your +OPK soon.

Brooke - I hope everything is great with you & your beanie!!!! :hugs:


I woke up this morning and my bbs are still extremely sore. No AF yet and no more episodes of pink tinged CM. So....not sure whats going on.

I took an OPK to satisfy my need to pee on something and it was pretty dark. Not + dark but pretty dark.


----------



## cheercrazy

how many DPO are you now Rnmommy? Still no OPK for me and no spike in my BBT but i'm on CD 14 today so hopefully 2day or 2morro!!


----------



## RNmommy

I am CD30 / 13DPO. 

You should be O'ing soon!!!!!! Any day now!!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

So how long is your cycle usually?
Yeah i hopefully will ovulate soon. Got rid of our daughter for the night so we can do plenty of :sex:
I still havent got a positive OPK yet. Ran our yesterday so i'm going to buy more this afternoon.


----------



## CanAmFam

well none of my symptoms have changed at all, still cramping everyday and horrible back ache, but that is really it. i was a lot more confident last week during this wait. 

no signs of AF (well the cramping could be but it has been 13 days of cramping!) so ill try to keep my hopes up. my temperature dropped again today but not below any lines etc. and not as low as it has dropped before. im hoping it pops back up tomorrow. still trying to hold off on testing


----------



## RNmommy

Cheercrazy - Im not sure what my average cycle is. The last one lasted 2 months but I dont think I ovulated during it. :shrug:

I know I ovulated though so Im guessing im supposed to start AF 12-16 days after O, right???

Well, the withc hasnt shown up yet. I thought for sure she'd be here this morning when I woke up....but nothing. Just some mild cramping.

My bbs still hurt terribly when I woke up this morning. :(


CanAmFan - TEST!!!! LOL!


----------



## CanAmFam

too afraid to test! most charts like mine dont show positives for at least 5 more days, and with my doubts already, id like to give it a bit more time. as hard as this is :(

it stinks not knowing your cycle length. id actually like to know when AF was due so i could think hey, im late! haha. 16 DPO for me would be friday the 15th. so id expect my AF by then if i use the max on your estimate. im supposed to call my DR on the 17th if no AF yet so i can get blood work done. 

can you ever get negative blood results on a pregnancy but be pregnant? is it ever too early to blood test? that might sound stupid but i just wondered why my FS wouldnt check at 12 or 14 DPO rather than 18. i know 18 high DPO temps = pregnant. so i figured that was where the 18 day wait came from. that and him being a sadist. :)


----------



## RNmommy

The HCG quant will show results from 0 and up. They consider over 5 pregnant. So it pics up very small traces of HCG.
It is very rare for a blood to come out neg but be pregnant. But by then, you shouldn't have any problem getting a + HCG blood test!!!!
The waiting sucks!!!!!

I was so + at the beginning of my TWW that I was gonna get my BFP. Now, each day that goes by I get more and more negative about it. :(

FX for both of us!!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

RNmommy said:


> I was so + at the beginning of my TWW that I was gonna get my BFP. Now, each day that goes by I get more and more negative about it. :(


exactly!

and thanks for the info on blood. im just terrified that ill go in for blood work, it come out negative they will stick me on provera to end the cycle, end it and id worry that i actually was pregnant. lol. really really trying to be positive about this. i have seen many ppl getting negatives on pee trips from 17DPO too... ahhhh. this was easier last week. LOL.

edit:and of course a minute after posting this i just went to the bathroom and ive had a dreaded tinge of pink after wiping. so we will see if this goes away tomorrow or turns into a new cycle. at the very least, id have a 28 day cycle if that happened lol.


----------



## givemebaby11

RNMommy... I feel like I'm in your boat, but I'm still holding out hope! I'm 12 or 13 dpo and just got another BFN... was really excited this would be the cycle that we got our BFP because it seems like we had everything going for us (100 mg. Clomid, Bd'd like crazy on all the right days, good ewcm, successful HSG test)... blah. Hopefully I'm not completely out but AF feels like she'll be here soon, so we'll see.


----------



## CanAmFam

alright, i give in. the wopping false negative results i found when searching the internet dip strip results have ticked me off enough to go buy a digital test. 


now im looking around to see the 'best' digital one. ive searched on this forum but the results are always so poorly organized. 

any of you have a preference between digital tests or know of others that have mentioned anything?

ive looked at first response, clearblue, and EPT. just trying to see if any of those have negative comments about them. and their use. gonna check other forums about it too while i wait!


----------



## cheercrazy

:( sorry to hear ladies that AF is creeping up on you. I'm on CD 15 today. Not sure if i have ovulated or not for sure as i ran out of OPKs so i havent tested yesterday or 2day. Have had some mild cramping but nothing to write home about. DH and i :sex: days 10, 12 and 14 and will go 16 and 18 aswell for good measure. Then i guess its a long TWW for me. Fingers crossed for me and send me some baby dust please!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

CanAmFam said:


> alright, i give in. the wopping false negative results i found when searching the internet dip strip results have ticked me off enough to go buy a digital test.
> 
> 
> now im looking around to see the 'best' digital one. ive searched on this forum but the results are always so poorly organized.
> 
> any of you have a preference between digital tests or know of others that have mentioned anything?
> 
> ive looked at first response, clearblue, and EPT. just trying to see if any of those have negative comments about them. and their use. gonna check other forums about it too while i wait!

Cam- Clearblue digital are the best to use. !!!


----------



## CanAmFam

cheercrazy said:


> Cam- Clearblue digital are the best to use. !!!

 thanks ill pick one up tomorrow. 

my nurse got back to me and has told me to wait it out until wednesday (14dpo) if my spotting hasnt stopped (or even if it has) to go in for a blood test. at least i get that a week earlier :)

they were just as worried as i was about starting my new meds on a period that may not be a period, since the avandia is a huge no no if pregnant and id need to take it on CD1.


----------



## RNmommy

Thats good! At least you have a good doctor's office. 
You've got an iron will!!! I wouldn't have been able to hold out testing this long! LOL!!!
You might have multiple eggies implanting....maybe thats whats causing the spotting!!!! FX!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

i was sad that i missed her call... i was at dinner and actualy holding my phone... i turned on the screen, nothing put it down, took a drink, picked it up and it said i had a missed call. i was ready to chuck it across the restaurant (i really wanted my answer) .

i listened to her message and thankfully she was thorough. she said like everyone else, that spotting or 'pink stuff' isnt exactly a bad sign and is actually a large sign of early pregnancy. she said to not take any medication until i have blood work done, and to wait until 14 DPO for the bloodwork. those 2 days give enough time for an actual AF to arrive and show it's face.

id like to test, but now with the spotting on top of my temperature drop today... i really do think im out. id just like to be sure so that when i take my meds allover again i dont harm anything that might have been! i really hope i wake up with a sky high temperature. 

the spotting has stopped, and i havent seen any pink at all from about 2pm onward. so im crossing my fingers. if anything, i can get a new cycle started earlier with a wednesday test of negative, than a day 34 one :)


----------



## RNmommy

Well, I'll keep everything crossed for both of us. 
I think we're both feeling out right now. But there's still hope. 

Are you going to do IUI again next cycle?? You did do IUI this cycle, right?


----------



## CanAmFam

yep , we are IUIing until we move on to IVF or other things. i get 4 tries of IUI before changing attack methods. 

crossed for you too. i think ill be happy to know with a blood test if it is negative. im terrified i wont know and ill harm a baby with my truckload of medications. 

just in case ive made my little chart of possible CD1's and CD14 for US, CD16s for IUI then CD28 for testing and 34 for blood works.. the of course EDD! just in case things dont pan out. 

what is nice is next month things would most likely be a mothers day BFP... but then there is the other side of that coin to worry about.


----------



## cheercrazy

Fingers crossed to you both. I'm on CD 15 today and getting some ovulation pain so hopefully 2day or 2morro i will be o'ing. I still cant test cuz i ran out of OPK and couldnt get to the store today. So i'm just going by my symptoms. I am :sex: every 2nd day til CD 20 just so we dont miss anything. So i'm pretty much in my TWW. Send me some baby glue!!! And i'll send you some baby dust!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## RNmommy

Baby Dust & Baby Glue for everyone!!!!!!

Well Ladies.....Today is CD1 for me. The :witch: showed up this morning. I saw some more spotting when I woke up so I took an HPT just to double check which was BFN. 
I went out and ran some errands (I had put a tampon in before I left) and when I came home and checked, sure enough....AF. 
So I called my GYN and they're going to call in the script for my second round of Clomid. Im not sure yet if he's keeping it at 50 or if he's bumping it up to 100mg. I guess I'll find out when I pick it up later today.


----------



## CanAmFam

I think today will be cd 1 for me today too. gonna try to confirm with my doctor . There is no.way.that the spotting I have now is from a pregnancy . just not sure.if it is enough for a cycle day one. I.hate the term ' full flow'


----------



## RNmommy

I know what you mean. Ive been having episodes over the past few days of pink tinged CM and it was driving me nuts thinking is this IB or is this AF warming up?!
But there was no doubt this morning for me. Ive got my typical first day cramps with it too. 

I guess its just going to be really hard for me to symptom spot in my TWW because of the linds of symptoms I had these past 2 weeks. To me they were like typical "Im gonna get a BFP" symptoms. But nope. Not this month.

Ugh! This is all so frustrating!!!!

But, at least I am armed with my Clomid in hand! I just went and picked it up. So FX it works this time too and makes me pop out an eggie!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

Getting a digital test at lunch and placing my lovely 400 dollar pharmacy order in. I hope they have the steroids and avandia. They never have it when I need it and I need it for day one. 

So maybe mothers day bfps this time . If i get any follicles. Sigh. Now to worry for 14 days


----------



## RNmommy

Oh my gosh!!! $400?! Is that with or without insurance??
Its amazing how much they charge for medications. 

I just picked up my Clomid and paid $5 for it with my rx plan.

But you know what....it's all gonna be worth it when you get your BFP!!!!! Thats priceless!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

Some are insurance, some aren't. The clomid is like 30 dollars. Not covered. My trigger was.half covered.last time but will have no coverage thiss time. It is 100 I think. My steroids are.cheap and.covered.4 dollars. The avandia would be covered.if.I.used.generic. unfortunately generic doesn't have.the ovulation side effect.14 days of avandia is about 190$. I already.have my metformin so I'm ok there. I'll see if I can bribe an employee for their discount card. My avandia was only 123 $ last time because I was able to do that. 

This.is still.cheap compared to my alternative of injections . Im not looking forward to that step. 

I hate posting on my phone. Lol


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies, can I join you here? I'm on CD 3 of my fourth Clomid cycle.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## RNmommy

wanting2010 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you here? I'm on CD 3 of my fourth Clomid cycle.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Absolutely!!!! We love new buddies!!!!
I am on CD1 right now....The :witch: got me this morning. So in 2 more days I will be starting my second cycle of Clomid 50mg. 

How have your progesterone levels been on the Clomid??? 
I had + opks on CD16 and CD17 last cycle and then had my blood drawn on CD21. Which I think was a little too early. But it still showed my prog at 11.1 which they said was + for ovulation. :shrug:


----------



## wanting2010

Great! Thanks for the welcome! =)

I have done one cycle at 50 mg with no ovulation, one cycle at 100 mg with no ovulation (progesterone was less than 1.5 on both), and one cycle at 150 mg where I actually did ovulate, and my progesterone was 11.57 about 2 or 3 dpo. I did get my BFP that cycle at the end of February but had an early m/c at about 5 weeks at the beginning of March. I'm hoping I will actually ovulate again on 150 mg!

It does sound like your bloodwork was done a little too early, but doctors seem stuck on CD 21 regardless of when you ovulate! The important thing is that it showed that you ovulated, though!


----------



## RNmommy

Well my doc originally wanted me to come in for my bloodwork between CD22-24 but he went away on vacation so he wanted me to come in and get it done early...LOL!!!


----------



## wanting2010

Ooh, I see...well at least your doctor isn't one of the ones stuck on CD 21. =P 

My CD 21 has fallen on a Saturday every round of Clomid I have taken, so I have had the bloodwork done on CD 23 each time since my doctor's office isn't open on Saturdays.


----------



## CanAmFam

OK so confirmed myself as CD 1 today. BC digital had a nice not pregnant ready for me after my 3 minutes were up. ( omg i love digital sticks...)
blah. picking up my meds in an hour and preparing for the gorgefest ill have on my steroids and the head aches form low blood sugar. :(. hoping i get some follicles again.


next test date is Mothers day, may 8th if my IUI happens.


----------



## brooke28

so so sorry that AF caught you guys!!!!
Next month WILL be your guys month!!!!
I have my fingers crossed for all of you!!!


----------



## RNmommy

brooke28 said:


> so so sorry that AF caught you guys!!!!
> Next month WILL be your guys month!!!!
> I have my fingers crossed for all of you!!!

Thank you Brooke! I sure hope so!!!
Hey, what CDs were you taking your Clomid?


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> Baby Dust & Baby Glue for everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Well Ladies.....Today is CD1 for me. The :witch: showed up this morning. I saw some more spotting when I woke up so I took an HPT just to double check which was BFN.
> I went out and ran some errands (I had put a tampon in before I left) and when I came home and checked, sure enough....AF.
> So I called my GYN and they're going to call in the script for my second round of Clomid. Im not sure yet if he's keeping it at 50 or if he's bumping it up to 100mg. I guess I'll find out when I pick it up later today.

Sorry to hear the :witch: turned up!! Well i thought for sure i was ovulating yesterday but today my BBT was the same as yesterday so i havent had my rise yet. So maybe 2morro i'll see a rise. I will get some more OPK today to see whats going on. I'm thinking if i dont ovulate until later in my cycle i might have a Luteal Phase Deficiency....which means the egg doesnt have time to implant before the lining is shed. This is my first month of charting my BBT so if i do get a rise later in my cycle i guess i know where my problem is. Cuz i'm on CD 16 now and still no rise!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## RNmommy

How long are your cycles??? I didn't get a +OPK until CD16. I think I O'd on CD18. And my cycle was 31 days long. So I guess thats a good luteal phase ? :shrug:


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> How long are your cycles??? I didn't get a +OPK until CD16. I think I O'd on CD18. And my cycle was 31 days long. So I guess thats a good luteal phase ? :shrug:

I have a 28 day cycle. So if i ovulate today thats a 12 day luteal phase....but if i dont ovulate until day 18 thats only a 10 day luteal phase. Anything from 10 days or less is considered a deficiency. So guess i'll keep charting and see what happens. I'm having bloods done on CD 21 to see if i actually am ovulating. I'm getting O pain so i think i am ovulating...i just dont know when!!!


----------



## wanting2010

cheercrazy said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Baby Dust & Baby Glue for everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Well Ladies.....Today is CD1 for me. The :witch: showed up this morning. I saw some more spotting when I woke up so I took an HPT just to double check which was BFN.
> I went out and ran some errands (I had put a tampon in before I left) and when I came home and checked, sure enough....AF.
> So I called my GYN and they're going to call in the script for my second round of Clomid. Im not sure yet if he's keeping it at 50 or if he's bumping it up to 100mg. I guess I'll find out when I pick it up later today.
> 
> Sorry to hear the :witch: turned up!! Well i thought for sure i was ovulating yesterday but today my BBT was the same as yesterday so i havent had my rise yet. So maybe 2morro i'll see a rise. I will get some more OPK today to see whats going on. I'm thinking if i dont ovulate until later in my cycle i might have a Luteal Phase Deficiency....which means the egg doesnt have time to implant before the lining is shed. This is my first month of charting my BBT so if i do get a rise later in my cycle i guess i know where my problem is. Cuz i'm on CD 16 now and still no rise!Click to expand...

I didn't ovulate until CD 22 with a positive OPK on CD 21 on my last Clomid cycle..so you still have time! :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

cheercrazy said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> How long are your cycles??? I didn't get a +OPK until CD16. I think I O'd on CD18. And my cycle was 31 days long. So I guess thats a good luteal phase ? :shrug:
> 
> I have a 28 day cycle. So if i ovulate today thats a 12 day luteal phase....but if i dont ovulate until day 18 thats only a 10 day luteal phase. Anything from 10 days or less is considered a deficiency. So guess i'll keep charting and see what happens. I'm having bloods done on CD 21 to see if i actually am ovulating. I'm getting O pain so i think i am ovulating...i just dont know when!!!Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be nice if we just made a beeping noise like an oven does when its done preheating? That way we'd know when we ovulate!!! LOL!!!


----------



## wanting2010

That's funny, RN! LOL. Sometimes I wish there was just a button you could push when you want to get pregnant and voila!! Baby!! ;) Would make things much more simple!!


----------



## brooke28

RNmommy said:


> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> so so sorry that AF caught you guys!!!!
> Next month WILL be your guys month!!!!
> I have my fingers crossed for all of you!!!
> 
> Thank you Brooke! I sure hope so!!!
> Hey, what CDs were you taking your Clomid?Click to expand...

I took clomid cd 5-9
My doctor said people usually have more success that way for some reason. He said it makes the eggs more mature.


----------



## cheercrazy

I didn't ovulate until CD 22 with a positive OPK on CD 21 on my last Clomid cycle..so you still have time! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Yeah but you have a 35 day cycle. I only have a 28 day cycle. So if i ovulated on day 21 there is no way i would get pregnant. It takes 7 days for the egg to get to the uterus let alone implant properly. Gee i hope i ovulate earlier than CD 21. I was sure i was ovulating yesterday cuz i had cramps which are gone today. But no temperature rise this morning. Unless i ovulated early this morning and i get my temp rise 2morro morning. Fx for everybody!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## wanting2010

cheercrazy said:


> Yeah but you have a 35 day cycle. I only have a 28 day cycle. So if i ovulated on day 21 there is no way i would get pregnant. It takes 7 days for the egg to get to the uterus let alone implant properly. Gee i hope i ovulate earlier than CD 21. I was sure i was ovulating yesterday cuz i had cramps which are gone today. But no temperature rise this morning. Unless i ovulated early this morning and i get my temp rise 2morro morning. Fx for everybody!!

If you ovulated late for some reason you might have a longer cycle than your usual 28 days. :flower:


----------



## cheercrazy

wanting2010 said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> Yeah but you have a 35 day cycle. I only have a 28 day cycle. So if i ovulated on day 21 there is no way i would get pregnant. It takes 7 days for the egg to get to the uterus let alone implant properly. Gee i hope i ovulate earlier than CD 21. I was sure i was ovulating yesterday cuz i had cramps which are gone today. But no temperature rise this morning. Unless i ovulated early this morning and i get my temp rise 2morro morning. Fx for everybody!!
> 
> If you ovulated late for some reason you might have a longer cycle than your usual 28 days. :flower:Click to expand...

Well this morning my temp has jumped from 36.1C to 36.6C so i'm hoping with i check again 2morro morning its still up. So that would mean i ovulated yesterday....which i was hoping. Also conned DH into :sex: last night. hehehe. So here i go on my TWW. FX for me!!!


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## CanAmFam

fingers crossed for you and i hope you have a better result than i did on mine! :) lol

keep us posted!


----------



## RNmommy

CheerCrazy - YAY!!!! FX for you!!!! The wait sucks!!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

thanks girls. Will keep you posted. Gosh i hope i get my :bfp: this cycle so i dont have to have IUI.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## wanting2010

Fingers crossed for you cheercrazy!!!! :dust:


----------



## cheercrazy

wanting2010 said:


> Fingers crossed for you cheercrazy!!!! :dust:

Thanks wanting!!! 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!!! CD3 for me and I took my first Clomid today for this cycle. I know I should take it at night but after thinking about it, I think I'd be more prone to forget it at night. And I dont want that!!!!

On another note, I have an abscess on my butt cheek and it hurts to sit :(
Thank goodness its not O time or I'd be in trouble. :rofl:
Hopefully it will go away in a day or two. (TMI, i know)

So how is everyone doing today???


----------



## wanting2010

Good morning RN!:hi:

I'm taking my clomid in the evening this time. I set an alarm on my phone for 7:30 each night so I don't forget to take it! I have two more doses left then it's almost BD time. ;)

AF is on her way out and I'm hoping this was her last appearance for 9 months!! 

The abscess on your butt cheek sounds painful!!! I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## CanAmFam

i also started my clomid today and finally got to pick up the remainder of my avandia at the pharmacy -- i hate my pharmacy.... 

i always take my clomid in the morning with 2 other pills and ive never really had any symptoms or problems with it. this is my fifth round, and 3rd on 150 dose , with round 4 when it worked and i actually got 2 follicles , i was seeing things (ghosts....). 

i have to call the doctor if i start seeing ghosts again (lol) this time around, and if i do then i have to stop the clomid and move on to shots. :(

i usually take the 3 clomid in the AM because if i didnt, id have 14 pills to take in the afternoon and most of them are horse sized!! im also afraid that my stomach would get overwhelmed and might not absorb everything. 

now just waiting 11 more days till the ultrasound. really hoping that i start feeling pains in about 9 days so i know the clomid has worked. 

here's hoping for some easter eggs! my egg hunt is on the 24th!


----------



## wanting2010

Hope it works for you hon! I'm also on 150 mg. This is my second round at 150.


----------



## CanAmFam

wanting2010 said:


> Hope it works for you hon! I'm also on 150 mg. This is my second round at 150.


Wishing you luck! 

Im hoping i get my 2 follies again and not 3. (3 is bad since they cancel it) Since i had nothing at all on the first 2 rounds of 150, and then 2 on the 3rd round... im kind of scared to see what happens this time! nothing is different in my medications from when i got the 2 to show up... i hope it is 2 again!


----------



## RNmommy

CanAmFan - Hoping everything goes good for you this cycle!!!! FX!!!

Hey ladies, what were your CD21-22 progesterone levels? (Sorry, cant remember if Ive already asked this or not)


----------



## cheercrazy

Girls i'm confused!!! After my BBT jump from 36.1C to 36.6C yesterday morning.....this morning my BBT is back down to 36.4C which is below the coverline. So i dont know whats going on!!! I'm sure i ovulated cuz of the cramps but gosh this is all so frustrating

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## RNmommy

cheercrazy said:


> Girls i'm confused!!! After my BBT jump from 36.1C to 36.6C yesterday morning.....this morning my BBT is back down to 36.4C which is below the coverline. So i dont know whats going on!!! I'm sure i ovulated cuz of the cramps but gosh this is all so frustrating
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png

Oh gosh. I don't know. I don't do my temps because Im too forgetful and with my crazy insomnia I don't think I'd get reliable ones. So I don't know much about them. 
But I'll keep my FX that you O'd and caught that eggie!!!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

Thanks RN. I hope so too. I dont think i could handle another :bfn:


----------



## RNmommy

Hey ladies!!!

I think I am going to start my HCG diet drops after AF stops. But Ive been reading online that they can be used to stimulate ovulation in women. Im wondering if this will make me pop out more eggies being Im already on Clomid.
What do you think???


**I wonder if anyone on this site has tried the drops for fertility aids...hmmmm**


----------



## wanting2010

I know that they use an HCG trigger a lot of times with Clomid to make the follicle release the egg. I'm not sure that it would form more follicles, but I don't know that for sure. Have you thought about calling your doctor to ask if it would interfere with the Clomid or make it less effective? I would just be concerned about adding it in without checking first. :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

im not sure about the drops either. i tend to call my doctor all the time (hell im paying him enough) and asking. id hate to sabotage a cycle given it costs about a grand. 


as for progesterone levels, ive never had mine tested (except during my initial hormone checks when i entered the fertility issue world). i may ask about that, and ask about progesterone after IUI if i get that far. My actual doctor isnt working on easter sunday so ill have a different one which sort of blows, but i can ask him too. 

36 pills down, 153 to go! haha.


----------



## cheercrazy

I've never heard of the drops. I've heard about HCG trigger injections to release the eggs from the mature follicle but dont think it makes more eggs.


----------



## RNmommy

This was listed on Livestrong.com as side effects for the weight loss drops....

"HCG drops contain human chorionic gonadotropin, the hormone produced by the placenta during the early stages of pregnancy to aid in sustaining the fetus. Dieting using HCG drops may be beneficial to some as you may lose 1 to 2 lbs. per day. However, the drops do have certain side effects. Some side effects that may be experienced using the HCG drops are pregnancies resulting in a multiple birth, ovarian hyper-stimulation syndrome and symptoms of pregnancy. Fully educate yourself about the HCG diet and consult with your physician prior to taking HCG drops for weight loss to determine if you are a candidate.

Multiple Births
Ovulation is the release of an egg from a mature ovarian follicle so that it may travel its way through the fallopian tube to the uterus. The average woman releases one egg during her menstrual cycle; however, women may release more than one. When using HCG drops as a diet method, there is an increased possibility for your ovaries to release more than one egg, also referred to as hyper-ovulation. HCG, in addition to other fertility medications, is commonly used by doctors to help infertile couples become pregnant. HCG is used to help stimulate ovulation for women who suffer with irregular ovulatory cycles and may have the same effect on those who ovulate regularly." 

:shrug:


----------



## sunnyside_up

I'm having a hard time being near a computer right now. All the "pregnant" announcements are starting to get to me. They have never really affected me until now. And it's not that I'm not happy for the ladies, I'm just really really really wanting to have my own BFP!! Soon, right? Yea, thats what the hubby says and I believe him, but at least let me wallow in my own misery and maybe jump in and join me. I'm ALWAYS the cup is over flowing kind of girl but sometimes I just need to vent. This is something that only my hubby and I know about no one knows what we are going through, with the exception of you ladies! No family or friends now anything so that makes it even more difficult, as well. And trust me I totally enjoy having you girls, even though sometimes I am a bit of a slacker when it comes to posting. I apologize. But thank you so much for always accepting me back with open arms!
I'm not sure if any of you ladies have a blog site, I do. I'd be more then happy ot share that link with those of you that have a blog or care to read more about our past with the whole TTC process. Please let me know...

I also wanted to get all of your opinions about where I am in my Cycle Days...

So I had my HSG on CD11 and everything went well. The days after my HSG I ended up getting a what I would call period all over again and it went on for 7 days, so in my mind I chalked that up to a what would be a NATURAL period. I asked my Acupuncturist about it and he seemed ot be on the same page, but at this point don't get me started about him, he is not on my good side! I'll share that later..
Keep in mind that my original period was induced by Prometrium, which I have had to use since my period is MIA, after stopping birth control. So I'm at a very purplexed point in this journey is it CD33 or is it CD22?
I have had some cramping the last few days. I'm sad to admit I have not been doing my BBT, and my LH is too high that it will give me false OPK results. So I'm up a creek without a paddle, hey? :cry:

This is where I need the help of you fine ladies that have gone through this process and can probably pin point it better then what I can.
My gut says it could have been a natural period and it could very well be CD22. BUT the anxious I want to start CLOMID side of me is saying NOPE, It's CD33, test and start poppin' Prometrium, let's get this show on the road!

So what day do you think it is? CD22? CD33?


Thank you so much for all your help!!! I'm going into my work out class! But have NO FEAR I'll be back on tonight and I will post more - cross my heart!!!

HUGS!!!! :hugs:

BTW - CheerCrazy - I LOVE that you post your temps in Celsius. I'm not sure if you are in Canada or not. But we just moved here, my hubby is a Canuk, I'm American and totally used to Fahrenheit, but all the BBT's here are in Celsius. :dohh:


----------



## cheercrazy

sunnyside_up said:


> I'm having a hard time being near a computer right now. All the "pregnant" announcements are starting to get to me. They have never really affected me until now. And it's not that I'm not happy for the ladies, I'm just really really really wanting to have my own BFP!! Soon, right? Yea, thats what the hubby says and I believe him, but at least let me wallow in my own misery and maybe jump in and join me. I'm ALWAYS the cup is over flowing kind of girl but sometimes I just need to vent. This is something that only my hubby and I know about no one knows what we are going through, with the exception of you ladies! No family or friends now anything so that makes it even more difficult, as well. And trust me I totally enjoy having you girls, even though sometimes I am a bit of a slacker when it comes to posting. I apologize. But thank you so much for always accepting me back with open arms!
> I'm not sure if any of you ladies have a blog site, I do. I'd be more then happy ot share that link with those of you that have a blog or care to read more about our past with the whole TTC process. Please let me know...
> 
> I also wanted to get all of your opinions about where I am in my Cycle Days...
> 
> So I had my HSG on CD11 and everything went well. The days after my HSG I ended up getting a what I would call period all over again and it went on for 7 days, so in my mind I chalked that up to a what would be a NATURAL period. I asked my Acupuncturist about it and he seemed ot be on the same page, but at this point don't get me started about him, he is not on my good side! I'll share that later..
> Keep in mind that my original period was induced by Prometrium, which I have had to use since my period is MIA, after stopping birth control. So I'm at a very purplexed point in this journey is it CD33 or is it CD22?
> I have had some cramping the last few days. I'm sad to admit I have not been doing my BBT, and my LH is too high that it will give me false OPK results. So I'm up a creek without a paddle, hey? :cry:
> 
> This is where I need the help of you fine ladies that have gone through this process and can probably pin point it better then what I can.
> My gut says it could have been a natural period and it could very well be CD22. BUT the anxious I want to start CLOMID side of me is saying NOPE, It's CD33, test and start poppin' Prometrium, let's get this show on the road!
> 
> So what day do you think it is? CD22? CD33?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help!!! I'm going into my work out class! But have NO FEAR I'll be back on tonight and I will post more - cross my heart!!!
> 
> HUGS!!!! :hugs:
> 
> BTW - CheerCrazy - I LOVE that you post your temps in Celsius. I'm not sure if you are in Canada or not. But we just moved here, my hubby is a Canuk, I'm American and totally used to Fahrenheit, but all the BBT's here are in Celsius. :dohh:

Hey sunnyside. No i'm in australia hence the celcius. lol. Sorry to hear about your struggle. I know exactly what you are going through. I have about 10 friends who are pregnant at the moment. Another just gave birth this morning. And 2 of my friends have 5 month olds and just told me they just got pregnant again by accident. Its so frustrating. I'm actually on anit depressants from all this. Its really affects you emotionally. 
Anyway fertility friend told me this morning i ovulated on day 16...my temp this morning was 36.7C. So i'm now 3 DPO. here's to hoping i get my :bfp: this month!! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## RNmommy

SunnySide - I would think that you are on CD22. If you had a natural period I would wait it out and see if you get another one on your own instead of trying the Prometrium so soon. 
The only reason I say that is because I understand what you're going through. I had to have my AF started with Provera. but after the Second of 10 pills AF came. I stopped the Provera and had a normal 3-4 day period. I went 31 days and started AF on my own. So I just started my second round of Clomid yesterday. (CD3)

Maybe call your doc and see what they say. But I would wait it out another week or two. I know that sounds terrible, and its horrible to have to wait, but maybe the Prometrium kicked your body into getting normal AF now :shrug:

Hope everything works out! FX & :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

it took my body 3 months of provera to have a 'natural' period, and it was after only 22 days ( i was panicked) . i was immediately given provera again before starting our clomid since my temps were just horrible. 4 more months of provera periods and i got my last one natrualy this week after the first IUI, at about 27 days. 

i think if you spoke to your doctor about the HSG they may be able to tell you what day you can picture being on for this cycle. i had my HSG bleeding on day 11 as well ( i think that is what it was, it was in december i think) and i had a tiny bit of stuff after the procedure but not much else. so i cant help there. 

Welcome to Canada, i see, unlike me, you WON the coin toss :) . i had to move to be with my husband here in the USA from Canada. It has been 6 years this Saturday since my landing here in Ohio. i wish every day i could be in toronto again ( not to mention missing my OHIP coverage) ! i do know that most doctors till use 'F though, up there, at least my mother's office or anyone ive been with in the first 25 years i was there. lol. the only thing we ever used Celcius for as weather.

oh i cant wait to be a "canuck" again. right now ill have to settle for 'Camerican'. 

Keep your chin up and try to talk with your doctor about your cycle. You may want to wait out a natural period, or ask for something to start it back up again if you are very confused. I think if it were me, id ask for the provera. Id at least know id be about 10-12 days and counting until a new and definite CD1. that is just me worrying though, since my 'natural' periods can be 3-4 years apart.


----------



## sunnyside_up

Cheer Crazy: Lucky you! You are used to the Celsius, lol. It's foreign to me. I'm still getting used ot the temperatures being in Celsius, oh well! It seems like everyone I know is "knocked up", its does get super frustrating. I do have one friend that is going through IF but i can't talk ot her about it cause she gets very upset with me. She has thyroid issues, onset of cervical cancer, PCOS and Endo, not to mention super wacky hormones and the poor girl battles with her weight. I feel bad but when we talk about it she always gets super upset and I become the enemy. So the hubby and I have decided to go at this alone, at least in real life. I am thankful to have you ladies to chat with. he is SUPER understanding but he can only sympathize so much, you know? 
I haven't reached the depressed part of it yet. Although I can totally see how and why that would occur. It's a VERY painful process, to go through.
YAY! I'm so glad that you have ovulated!! I wish I could get myself to ovulate. I will have to try to the Fertility Friend, this next cycle. 
My fingers and toes are crossed for you!! I'm sending tons of happy thoughts your way!!!
HUGS TO YOU!!!


RNmommy: I would LOVE to think that I am on CD22. I'm going ot hold out and wait. I've enduced my period 3 times with Prometrium and I think the HSG may have been just the nudge that my girls needed to remind them what they are to do each month on their own. But I guess we'll see.
Is Prometrium and Provera the same? 
April 27th will be CD35, I'll test then and if no BFP, I'll start on the Prometrium for 10days and then I'll start Clomid on CD3-7.
I'm hoping my body wakes up this month. With all the healthy eating, exercising and acupunture, I can only hope for the best!!!

HUGS & thank you for your response!!!!

CanAmFam: I have taken the Prometrium for 3 cycles. I do have extra, my pharmacy OVER filled my prescription, I actually have about 120 pills when I was only supposed to get 4 months worth. So I have back up ones - for sure!!!
We were told by our OBGYN that IUI's wouldn't help us, since the hubby's sperm is not the issue, I am. Don't you just love hearing that? :cry:
I saw my doctor for my results last Monday and she seemed to think that it was NOT a natural period. The hubby and I are the ones that thought it could very well be a natural period and we asked if she could let us please get blood work on CD21, she was very adimant that it was not a natural period and that we needed to proceed with Clomid. So we just said Alright, left and thought we would wait to see if another natural period would soon ensue. You miss it here and I miss it there..LOL! I miss the shopping, Target, and my OBGYN, she was just as proactive and this OBGYN is too, but I don't like that you have to have a referral each time you want to go to a new doctor. In the states, you want a doctor you just go to a doctor.
And the waits here are INSANE! I would almost be better off going to a private IVF Clinic in Vancouver then waiting the 7months to 1 year to get into the ones here - GULP! :sad2:
Dont get me wrong I LOVE Canada and I love being close to my hiubbies family and its great here, but I miss some parts of the states.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!
HUGS CanAmFam!!!


:dust:

And to top off my Friday - I tihnk I have PINK EYE!!! OMG OMG!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

yeah referrals are big, im not sure what province you are in but that is how it goes for the health care system. i never had problems with refferals because my mother has worked for my doctor since before i was born. i was lucky. 

Target can be fantastic... that is a place we always would hit up in buffalo after a quick 1hr pop over the border. i was lucky enough to come and go as i wanted. i miss the food (especially groceries -- ive broken down in a gorcery store crying on the floor before, a couple months after moving here it was very funny to see -- and oddly enough i miss SIDEWALKS. i moved from a busy city with trains plane and automobiles to the land of signs for amish carriages, and farm equipment on the highways. no one walks, you need a car or cant go anywhere ( i got my license only after moving here, when i was 27, never needed to drive in toronto!)
ah well. i know if i moved back id miss certain things down here ( havent figured those out yet) i do NOT envy people moving form more exotic places to the USA though. if i was having break downs, i cant imagine what those folks feel like.


----------



## sunnyside_up

Could it be? Just ran back form the potty to post that I have EWCM, I know how much luckier could you ladies get? LOL!!! :laugh2:

The hubby has been put on notice that he is going to have a "meeting in the bedroom" every two days from now on whether he likes it or not. For some reason the HUGE grin on his face, made me tihnk that he doesn't have a problem with it, LOL!

And we have been using "soft cups" as well. So tonight we will make our nightly meeting and keep our fingers and toes crossed.

BUT - is it possible to ovulate on CD22? Or is that too late? I'm thinking it's too late. Although if I have atleast another 8/10 days before my period for some reason in my mind I'm thinking I should be good to go. But I'm not sure. Does anyone have any experience with this?

YIKES! It's a nail biter!!


CanAmFam: I'm in Edmonton, Alberta. Too far away from the border. And the "world's largest mall" is for the birds. Although I do love me some Lululemon!! :happydance: I miss the grocery stores in the states. The fruit is alot cheaper here although the Cheese is INSANELY expensive!!! BIG DOLLAR!!
But I love the blue skies and the GREEN GREEN grass! If we could ever see it, we just got a huge snow dump last night and flurries all day yesterday - :brat: LOL!


----------



## CanAmFam

you can ovulate at any time in your cycle sometimes it has a regular 14 day phase afterward, sometimes you stop much more short, other times it goes on and on and on. with PCOS your Cm can be EW all the time. it can be dry all the time. it can be whatever it feels like being on a specific day. for me, it hasnt been accurate at all with helping to figure out ovulation. 

edmonton is goergous, but winters are too crazy and cold! many of my friends leve in edmonton/ calgary and i love seeing the pictures of the feet of snow. we got a lot in toronto , but no where like the prairies. i got the same reaction from the 'mall of america', meh. maybe im just not into those places. 

but one great thing, you have like no sales tax! i miss canadian cheeses so much. SO MUCH. lol. i always grab them here when i can find them. 

anyhow, enough off topicness. good luck in the next couple of days for you, and then the next 2 weeks!


----------



## cheercrazy

sunnyside_up said:


> Cheer Crazy: Lucky you! You are used to the Celsius, lol. It's foreign to me. I'm still getting used ot the temperatures being in Celsius, oh well! It seems like everyone I know is "knocked up", its does get super frustrating. I do have one friend that is going through IF but i can't talk ot her about it cause she gets very upset with me. She has thyroid issues, onset of cervical cancer, PCOS and Endo, not to mention super wacky hormones and the poor girl battles with her weight. I feel bad but when we talk about it she always gets super upset and I become the enemy. So the hubby and I have decided to go at this alone, at least in real life. I am thankful to have you ladies to chat with. he is SUPER understanding but he can only sympathize so much, you know?
> I haven't reached the depressed part of it yet. Although I can totally see how and why that would occur. It's a VERY painful process, to go through.
> YAY! I'm so glad that you have ovulated!! I wish I could get myself to ovulate. I will have to try to the Fertility Friend, this next cycle.
> My fingers and toes are crossed for you!! I'm sending tons of happy thoughts your way!!!
> HUGS TO YOU!!!
> 
> 
> RNmommy: I would LOVE to think that I am on CD22. I'm going ot hold out and wait. I've enduced my period 3 times with Prometrium and I think the HSG may have been just the nudge that my girls needed to remind them what they are to do each month on their own. But I guess we'll see.
> Is Prometrium and Provera the same?
> April 27th will be CD35, I'll test then and if no BFP, I'll start on the Prometrium for 10days and then I'll start Clomid on CD3-7.
> I'm hoping my body wakes up this month. With all the healthy eating, exercising and acupunture, I can only hope for the best!!!
> 
> HUGS & thank you for your response!!!!
> 
> CanAmFam: I have taken the Prometrium for 3 cycles. I do have extra, my pharmacy OVER filled my prescription, I actually have about 120 pills when I was only supposed to get 4 months worth. So I have back up ones - for sure!!!
> We were told by our OBGYN that IUI's wouldn't help us, since the hubby's sperm is not the issue, I am. Don't you just love hearing that? :cry:
> I saw my doctor for my results last Monday and she seemed to think that it was NOT a natural period. The hubby and I are the ones that thought it could very well be a natural period and we asked if she could let us please get blood work on CD21, she was very adimant that it was not a natural period and that we needed to proceed with Clomid. So we just said Alright, left and thought we would wait to see if another natural period would soon ensue. You miss it here and I miss it there..LOL! I miss the shopping, Target, and my OBGYN, she was just as proactive and this OBGYN is too, but I don't like that you have to have a referral each time you want to go to a new doctor. In the states, you want a doctor you just go to a doctor.
> And the waits here are INSANE! I would almost be better off going to a private IVF Clinic in Vancouver then waiting the 7months to 1 year to get into the ones here - GULP! :sad2:
> Dont get me wrong I LOVE Canada and I love being close to my hiubbies family and its great here, but I miss some parts of the states.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!
> HUGS CanAmFam!!!
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> And to top off my Friday - I tihnk I have PINK EYE!!! OMG OMG!!!!

Thanks so much for your kind words. Made me smile. hehe
Good luck with your :sex: lol
I will keep you all posted on me. I'm CD 20 today which is apparently 4 DPO according to fertility friend. So only 10 days til testing!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## givemebaby11

So AF should be here any minute and I'll be starting 150 mg. of Clomid this month. Anyone taking that high of a dose right now? Do you know if the higher the dose = the higher the chance of multiples? That part makes me nervous, but I seem to need Clomid to ovulate regularly. I weigh about 95 lbs, so I'm hoping that high of a dose doesn't make me sick or something, or that the side effects aren't too awful (but if they are, it will be worth it)! If anyone knows the answer to the multiples question, I would really appreciate it! :)


----------



## wanting2010

sunnyside_up- I get EWCM throughout my cycle =( For me it's not a reliable way to pinpoint ov. It is possible to ovulate on CD 22- I did on my last cycle- or even later. 

givemebaby11- I'm on 150 mg. As far as multiples go- I wouldn't think the higher dose really increases your chance of multiples unless you're taking a higher dose than necessary. Good luck!!


----------



## givemebaby11

sunnyside_up said:


> Could it be? Just ran back form the potty to post that I have EWCM, I know how much luckier could you ladies get? LOL!!! :laugh2:
> 
> The hubby has been put on notice that he is going to have a "meeting in the bedroom" every two days from now on whether he likes it or not. For some reason the HUGE grin on his face, made me tihnk that he doesn't have a problem with it, LOL!
> 
> And we have been using "soft cups" as well. So tonight we will make our nightly meeting and keep our fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> BUT - is it possible to ovulate on CD22? Or is that too late? I'm thinking it's too late. Although if I have atleast another 8/10 days before my period for some reason in my mind I'm thinking I should be good to go. But I'm not sure. Does anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> YIKES! It's a nail biter!!
> 
> 
> CanAmFam: I'm in Edmonton, Alberta. Too far away from the border. And the "world's largest mall" is for the birds. Although I do love me some Lululemon!! :happydance: I miss the grocery stores in the states. The fruit is alot cheaper here although the Cheese is INSANELY expensive!!! BIG DOLLAR!!
> But I love the blue skies and the GREEN GREEN grass! If we could ever see it, we just got a huge snow dump last night and flurries all day yesterday - :brat: LOL!

I ovulated on cd 20 or cd 21 this month on 100 mg. of Clomid, so yes! It's definitely possible. Good luck!


----------



## CanAmFam

You usually only bump up a level of clomid if you arent producing the follicles on the lower dose/ ovulating. If your body isnt needing the extra dose to ovulate, id GUESS that multiple follicles would be possible for you.

i remember panicking when my doctor started me off on the 100 dose instead of 50. i panicked all month and then zippo on my ultrasound. after that, i stopped worrying. the first 2 times on 150 i also had the big fat nothing on my ultrasounds. i really think the 2 months on metformin helped my last round get the follicles. im starting to think that i may get too many follicles this month, only because ive been on the met for 3 months now, so it is even more potent now than the month before. ill know if in a few days if i start getting some ovary pains. ill hope for only one side!

only way to tell is tracking with ultrasound. ive never been too sure why a doctor would give a higher dose as treatment if a person was proven ovulating (especially self ovulating with out the need of a trigger) at a lower dose, but im not a doctor! maybe a higher dose can get you to ovulate a bit earlier? i know clomid can make you ovulate later in the cycle which can make it sometimes harder for a pregnancy to stick. i havent looked to see if the higher doses will get them to mature faster, making O earlier. it may even be the opposite, or have no change at all on the time of ovulation. i have no idea! :(

i dont think the weight will be an issue on dosage. remember to always ask your doctor any questions you have too. i always forget to ask, and then end up leaving a million phone messages that the nurses return :)

good luck!


----------



## CanAmFam

just checking in, no news here. ive been vaguely taking my temperatures to try to develop a coverline for after the IUI... but im not sure what is going on. i had almost a whole degree jump today. surely i couldn't have ovulated a few days ago! haha.

eagerly awaiting the appointment and super hoping for some good news. 

just got news about 5 minutes ago form our next door neighbour. she's 13 weeks along and was hiding it because of what we are going through >< . i feel badly that she was doing that. ah well. i know now, im still bummed since id like these kids to be close in age, but i get discouraged when the meds arent working. who knows, maybe this can be our turn.

i hope your weekends have all been relaxing.


----------



## cheercrazy

Fingers crossed for everyone else trying. I am now 6 DPO and i'm not having too many symptoms yet. Have had a few twinges in my pelvis area and my bbs are the tiniest bit more sensitive than usual. only 8 more days til i can test. Fingers crossed. I had a reading by a psychic medium last night and she said she see's me pregnant within 3 months. and it will be a healthy boy...but he will be a stubborn unsettled child....i'm ok with that....as long as i get my baby!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## RNmommy

FX for you CheerCrazy!!! I'd start testing in 3-4 days. 8 days is TOO LONG!!!
:hugs:


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> FX for you CheerCrazy!!! I'd start testing in 3-4 days. 8 days is TOO LONG!!!
> :hugs:

Yeah but i dont want to get disappointed if i test too early!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## RNmommy

I know, I get disappointed too. But I love watching that pink coloring go across the sticks....LOL!!!
FX for you BFP!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

If i test in 5 days i will 12 DPO so that should be enough!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Hello Ladies!!!! How is everyone doing today???

I am CD10. Waiting to O.


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> Hello Ladies!!!! How is everyone doing today???
> 
> I am CD10. Waiting to O.

Hey hunni. 'm 9DPO. I freaked out yesterday cuz my BBT dropped just below my coverline...thought AF might have been on her way but then i thought 8 DPO is a bit early for AF. So my BBT this morning shot right back up so i've got my fingers crossed it was an implantation dip. 3 days til i can test. Check out my Fertility Friend Chart

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## RNmommy

I dont know much about temping, but from what I can tell it looks good!!!! Maybe it was an implantation dip?? Doesn't it dip for that? LOL!. I have no clue. 
FX for you :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

My OPK yesterday and this morning were not very light but not positive. Then tonight it was almost nonexistent. I hope I didn't O that early. Cause if I did, then we missed it. We haven't :sex: in a few days. 

I dont think I would have O'd this early. CD10 is pretty early. I know last cycle I had a pretty dark (but not +) at CD11 and then not much after that until CD16. So Im hoping thats the case here. 

I might try another one before I go to bed. I'll just hold my wee until then. LOL! (Or try to. I swear I have a bladder like a squirrel)


----------



## CanAmFam

just waiting on my sunday appointment and for any ovary pains right now. i started getting slight pains on my right side, and a few in the left this evening. i know it took till day 12 last time to feel anything going on the last time it worked. im hoping i dont O before they check me on sunday, or, that i dont have too many eggs. im not going to use any OPKs . 

good luck to those waiting to test very soon! 


i had the dip a few days and hoped it was implantation, it shot right back up again but 2-3 days later it dropped again and i was not lucky. i hope your dip was a good dip!


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!! CD 11 for me. Waiting to O. Negative OPKs yesterday. Maybe I'll pop out my eggie on Easter! LOL!!!
Not really having an cramps or twinges yet. 

CanAmFan - Hope you have just the right amount of eggies that pop out at the right time!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> Good morning ladies!!! CD 11 for me. Waiting to O. Negative OPKs yesterday. Maybe I'll pop out my eggie on Easter! LOL!!!
> Not really having an cramps or twinges yet.
> 
> CanAmFan - Hope you have just the right amount of eggies that pop out at the right time!!!

Good luck Hunni. I couldnt help myself...tested today although i KNOW 9 DPO is too early. lol. Will test again in 3 days if the witch hasnt shown up.


----------



## RNmommy

cheercrazy said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! CD 11 for me. Waiting to O. Negative OPKs yesterday. Maybe I'll pop out my eggie on Easter! LOL!!!
> Not really having an cramps or twinges yet.
> 
> CanAmFan - Hope you have just the right amount of eggies that pop out at the right time!!!
> 
> Good luck Hunni. I couldnt help myself...tested today although i KNOW 9 DPO is too early. lol. Will test again in 3 days if the witch hasnt shown up.Click to expand...

FX for that :bfp: !!!!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

thanks hunni :)


----------



## CanAmFam

Thanks RN and good luck Cheer. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## CanAmFam

ok, im in a sh*t mood, and need to vent. 

i go in sunday for an egg check and i admit right now that i feel like this round of meds has done nothing. So i am a bit pissy about that. ive had a horrible week at school with my assistant off all week and just too many things going on for me to cope with. Depression sunk in tuesday and has gotten worse day by day.

facebook, oh glorious facebook, today seems to be the day everyone wants to announce their pregnancys. in a relationship or not, young, old, and of course most are "accidents" and arent really making the pregnant person happy. one even posted she isn't sure if she is 'keeping it' . im thrilled for a few of them. they have struggled with losses or have been trying a while, i just get so furious at the others. i just want to sleep. 

im not sure im up for this trying forever 'thing'. i feel 6 years is far long enough, and just the last 7 months of drugs have pushed me over the edge. im going to have to chat with my doctor if this round is a no go. i may throw in my towel.

i hope others that are waiting (either the first two or last two weeks) have better spirits than i and have great luck in the next few days and weeks. my heart and my head cant deal with this much longer. Im not sure it is worth feeling this badly over.

ugh.


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi girls. How is everyone going? So today i am 12 DPO and going by my last cycle i should be due for AF today. But my BBT this morning was still way up over the coverline so i did a test and got a :bfn:
I've been having killer hot flashes, frequent urination, gassy, terrible nights sleep waking every hour or so and my bbs are a little bit tender. I still have no CM which i usually get before AF so do you think i could just be someone who gets a late :bfp: or do you think i'm doomed for AF???


----------



## CanAmFam

not sure if you are doomed until she shows, cheer. temperatures can be wonky sometimes. 

my appointment today was crap, as suspected. i have an appointment on Tuesday to talk with my doctor about our plan from here out, my own doctor didnt do the ultrasound today since he had the day off for the holiday. my biggest folly today was only 10mm. ive only started feeling the ovary pains now so i think im just very delayed this cycle. either way on all of the drugs, it shouldnt be the case. 

happy easter to you and i hope all of your appointments and testing go better than mine.


----------



## RNmommy

Happy Easter everyone!

Cheer - Im not sure hun. I know some ladies dont get a BFP until 14DPO sometimes or later. FX for you!!!

CanAmFan - Im sorry the appt didn't go the way you hoped! Keeping my fx that it works out for you! :hugs:


Well, today is CD 14 for me. Started getting EWCM yesterday. And + OPK this morning and this afternoon. 
The hubby and I :sex: Saturday morning and last night. I used PreSeed last night. And being Im getting the + OPKs today, Im gonna see if I can get him to :sex: again tonight. LOL!

FX!!!!! Last cycle I had + OPKs on CD16 and CD17. So, lets see if I have 2 days of them this cycle. At least it looks like I might O a little sooner this time.


----------



## wanting2010

Cheer- it's definitely a possibility that you will still get a BFP! 12 dpo is still a little early.

CanAmFam- I'm so sorry to hear that your appointment didn't go as you hoped. Maybe that follie will keep growing and you will just ovulate a little late. There's still hope for this cycle! :)

RNMommy- Woohoo for positive OPKs!! Good luck!!

Im still waiting for a positive OPK. Mine from this morning was darker than the last few days and I'm having some ovary pain and tenderness, plus I'm a little bloated and have EWCM. I'm hoping I will get my positive within the next couple of days.


----------



## honey08

:hi: ladies ive had no clomid signs / moods etc i do ovulate but taking it to stimulate my eggs better ...... any1 eles ?ive not used anything since dec09 been ttc 2 since apr10 x


----------



## cheercrazy

So.....my temp this morning dropped straight down to where it was before o. So i'm guessing the witch will be here today or 2morro. :( dammit.....i really thought i might have got my :bfp: this month. Hubby is getting sick of having to :sex: on demand so i dont know how much longer i can get him to cooperate.


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## RNmommy

Cheer - Its not over til the witch shows!!!! Fx for you hun!

Wanting - Sounds like your +OPK is just around the corner!!!

Honey08 - I have to take it because I dont ovulate. This is my second cycle on it. Last cycle i had a 31day cycle on clomid with O around CD18. 
This cycle it looks like Im going to O a little earlier. So FX thats a good sign. 
(My last cycle prior to starting Clomid was over 60 days.)

Im a little crampy yesterday and today but no one-sided twinges. :shrug:


----------



## givemebaby11

RNmommy said:


> Cheer - Its not over til the witch shows!!!! Fx for you hun!
> 
> Wanting - Sounds like your +OPK is just around the corner!!!
> 
> Honey08 - I have to take it because I dont ovulate. This is my second cycle on it. Last cycle i had a 31day cycle on clomid with O around CD18.
> This cycle it looks like Im going to O a little earlier. So FX thats a good sign.
> (My last cycle prior to starting Clomid was over 60 days.)
> 
> Im a little crampy yesterday and today but no one-sided twinges. :shrug:

What cycle day are you? This is my second round of Clomid as well (took it for 2 cycles in 2010, but my progesterone level blood tests were taken a little early to dictate if I o'd or not). I took 100 mg. days 5-9 last cycle and o'd on day 20 or 21. This month I'm on 100 mg. again and took them days 3-7, so I'm hoping that might mean I ovulate a little sooner. 

My question is, how many months on Clomid without a BFP until it's time to move on to IUI (or something)? Of course I'm praying this month will be it, but after 9 months of ttc, all I can imagine is getting another BFN... I'm interested to know if any of you have planned on your next step, if needed?


----------



## RNmommy

Givemebaby - I am on CD14 today and I took 50mg CD3-7 both cycles. I had + OPKs on CD16 &17 last cycle and I am pretty sure I O'd CD18. My progesterone levels on CD21 were 11.1 for cycle 1. I have an appt on CD22 (i think) to get my levels checked this cycle. Im assuming they'll be way higher being I think Im O'd a few days earlier than last time. 

My husband and I have been NTNP since June 2010 and in March I finally went to the doc because I was having problems with my cycles. (My last cycle prior to starting Clomid was 60 days!). My GYN told me I was anovulatory. So...in comes Clomid. LOL!!!!

But I think if this doesn't work in the next few months then we will just take a break. I don't think we'd move on to IUI's yet.
But who knows, after a few months of BFN actively trying, I might shoot for the IUI.


----------



## cheercrazy

I'm so confused. Temp dropped this morning so i've been running to the toilet every half hour expectinf the witch to be here....its not 7.30pm and still no witch. I've been having cramping all day on and off but kinda feels more like a pulling on the side of my abdomen. My boobies still feel bigger!! I just went and wiped then and i had light really light brown globby stuff. So i dont know whats going on!!!! Guess i'll see my temp in the morning and if AF still hasnt arrived i will do another HPT


----------



## RNmommy

Oh Cheer! You must be going crazy?! I wish things were so much simpler when it came to getting the BFP!!! LOL!!!

Today is CD15 for me. Going to do my morning OPK (its only 800am here) in about another hour and see if its still positive. I kind of hope it is. Because then I will feel like i have a little more extra time to :sex: . LOL!!

Hubby and I tried last night but he's stressed and he wasn't able to finish. UGH!!!! I need more spermies!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> Oh Cheer! You must be going crazy?! I wish things were so much simpler when it came to getting the BFP!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Today is CD15 for me. Going to do my morning OPK (its only 800am here) in about another hour and see if its still positive. I kind of hope it is. Because then I will feel like i have a little more extra time to :sex: . LOL!!
> 
> Hubby and I tried last night but he's stressed and he wasn't able to finish. UGH!!!! I need more spermies!!!!! :rofl:

OMG i am going NUTS!!!! Last time i was pregnant i had that light brown stringy discharge when i wiped...but because of the temp dip it's so confusing. I tested again 2nite and got a :bfn:. I've been using internet dipsticks of ebay so i dont know if they are just unreliable or if i'm just approaching AF...or i tested too early. If i didnt implant until 10dpo...then i'm only 3 days past implantation...which could be too early to test. Aghhhhh i just wanna be pregnant!!!!!!!!! Will get a FRER 2morro if AF hasnt arrived!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Cheer - I'd be going nuts right now!! LOL!! Can't wait to see your FRER!!!
It sounds like the brown CM could be the IB delayed in coming out. FX for you!!!

I just did my morning OPK and it is BLAZING + !!!!!! :happydance:

More time to get some more spermies to that eggie!!!!
 



Attached Files:







CD15 OPK+.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> Cheer - I'd be going nuts right now!! LOL!! Can't wait to see your FRER!!!
> It sounds like the brown CM could be the IB delayed in coming out. FX for you!!!
> 
> I just did my morning OPK and it is BLAZING + !!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> More time to get some more spermies to that eggie!!!!

YAY good for you hunni.....go get your freak on!!! lol
God i hope i get a :bfp:


----------



## wanting2010

Cheercrazy- I hate when our bodies do things to confuse us! Hopefully the witch won't show and you'll have your beautiful BFP!

RN- Hope you get more chances to BD!! Good luck!!! Catch that eggy!!!

Today is CD 17 for me and I got an almost positive OPK this morning! :happydance: I'm excited. I'm gonna take another one later tonight. It's very close!! 
The one from today is on the bottom; the other two are from yesterday.

https://i54.tinypic.com/20kpxeb.jpg


----------



## CanAmFam

wanting2010 said:


> CanAmFam- Maybe that follie will keep growing and you will just ovulate a little late. There's still hope for this cycle! :)

unfortunately there isnt. i seem to be the only one here that gets cycles canceled if things arent a go ahead on day 14. ive already started my medications to end the cycle and start again. if i dont have my 1-2 at 20mm on day 14, then i dont have a chance to keep going. rinse, repeat, purge money. 

im going tomorrow for an appointment to talk to him about it and i may ask if that is a possibility even if im on the meds now, to scan again and just wait a bit later than normal. i think that is why i get so high strung over this. i have no grey area :( thanks for the support.


----------



## wanting2010

CanAmFam said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> CanAmFam- Maybe that follie will keep growing and you will just ovulate a little late. There's still hope for this cycle! :)
> 
> unfortunately there isnt. i seem to be the only one here that gets cycles canceled if things arent a go ahead on day 14. ive already started my medications to end the cycle and start again. if i dont have my 1-2 at 20mm on day 14, then i dont have a chance to keep going. rinse, repeat, purge money.
> 
> im going tomorrow for an appointment to talk to him about it and i may ask if that is a possibility even if im on the meds now, to scan again and just wait a bit later than normal. i think that is why i get so high strung over this. i have no grey area :( thanks for the support.Click to expand...

Oh, I'm sorry hon. :cry: Why doesn't your doctor give it a few more days to see if there will be anymore progress? Not everyone will ovulate on CD 14 even with meds. :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

Well that is just it , i dont ovulate at all,ever on my own . The trigger shot does that for me. The cycle.is 100% under Dr control. So I'm just SOL. Unless my scan is perfect. I'm just all around miserable atm , sorry. Lol


----------



## RNmommy

Well ladies. I did get me some lovin today!!!! :happydance:
I used my PreSeed and being I didn't have much time until I had to leave to pick up the little one from school, I popped in a SoftCup and went about my business. As a matter of fact, it is still in...holding all those good spermies right up there where they need to be. :)

Praying for good results!


CanAmFan - Im sorry about what you're going through. I wish it was so much easier. :hugs: Praying for some good news for you!

Wanting - Better get your freak on!!!! LOL!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am on my 2nd round of 100mg i o on my own i have 1 tube x x x


----------



## RNmommy

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls i am on my 2nd round of 100mg i o on my own i have 1 tube x x x

Welcome!!!! 
What CD are you on???


----------



## caz & bob

cd 1 hun got af today x x x


----------



## wanting2010

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls i am on my 2nd round of 100mg i o on my own i have 1 tube x x x

Welcome hon! :flower:


----------



## RNmommy

Sorry about the witch!!! I noticed it on your ticker after I posted that. 
I am getting ready to enter the dreaded TWW!

+OPKs yesterday and today. Hopefully will be negative tomorrow so I can mark that as O day.

Have you used anything else, like PreSeed or SoftCups?? This is my first time trying both.


----------



## cheercrazy

CanAmFam said:


> Well that is just it , i dont ovulate at all,ever on my own . The trigger shot does that for me. The cycle.is 100% under Dr control. So I'm just SOL. Unless my scan is perfect. I'm just all around miserable atm , sorry. Lol

I'm so sorry to hear that hun.

AFM my temp dropped even lower today but still no AF. I dunno whats going on!!!


----------



## caz & bob

no hun going to get some soft cups but a bit scared haha i am going to get some conceive plus to hun i have used preseed before but ended in mc hun x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> Sorry about the witch!!! I noticed it on your ticker after I posted that.
> I am getting ready to enter the dreaded TWW!
> 
> +OPKs yesterday and today. Hopefully will be negative tomorrow so I can mark that as O day.
> 
> Have you used anything else, like PreSeed or SoftCups?? This is my first time trying both.

My ticker is wrong. Still no AF yet but my temp this morning is the lowest its ever been.....so i'm expecting her today i guess. Will see what happens!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm 1st pill down 1 to go tonight wooppp when back the gym proper today loved it done ever think and a big run feel good hate not working out cheercrazy fx she stays away hun x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

Well girls the witch got me this morning :( ON to cycle 3 of clomid i guess.


----------



## wanting2010

I'm so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

cheercrazy said:


> Well girls the witch got me this morning :( ON to cycle 3 of clomid i guess.

Oh Cheer! Im so sorry :hugs:

We're here for you!!!!

(Im gonna find that stupid witch one day and shove my foot so far up her butt she'll have it for breakfast, lunch and dinner!)


----------



## sunnyside_up

Frustration, Confusion, Hopeless, Irritated and I haven't even started Clomid, yet!

So today is CD34, I totally though AF would come naturally on her own this time. YEA - who was I kidding! What a joke!

Despite the cramping beyond belief, the CM flooding, my beyond tender tata's,back aches, numbing headaches and NOTHING! Big fat NADA! 

Keep in mind I can't remember the last time my tata's were so tender and heavy! OMG! They almost felt raw at times, even my bra was killing me.

**TMI WARNING!!!!**
My CM is flowing a plenty! We had the EGCM last week a couple of times along with TONS of cramping. Since then my CM has resembled yogurt, no lumps, white and watery but thick. And it is still flowing and I still have some "stop in my tracks" cramping. 

WTF?!?!? Can you tell I'm frustrated??

(btw: I have been peeking at this website to gauge my CM, not that she is accurate but its better then googling, sometimes! YIKES!)
**TMI WARNING over!!**

So what have we done differently this month, we have BD'ed every other night, some nights we have bd'ed EVERY night.

Have I taken any OPK's - nope my LH is high enough to give me false readings so my OB said not to bother. As far as tempting, I haven't and why, simply because I forgot. I know I have no one else to blame for that but myself. 

This month I'm going to leave the laptop by my bedside and make a fertility friend account and do it every morning, cross my heart!!

Oh - speaking of waking up in the morning. Did I tell you I have been up at 3am, 4am, 330am, 3am all these last two weeks?!?! WHY? I don't know, my eyes pop open and there is no closin' them! I usually have to get up and pee, I have been blaming that to taking my Prenatal Pill at night and drinking some water, but I usually can hold it through the night, I'm assuming that has changed in the last two weeks and I'm not sure why?!?! Any thoughts? 

Maybe I'm having Imaginary Pregnancy Symptoms?!? But one thing I cannot deny is the tender tata's, the cramping and the early wake up call.

I also noticed that I have been super phlegmy, both back of throat and nose area. Not sure if that's me adjusting to the weather in Oh! Canada! or what, but another symptom to add to my list of unknowns!!!!

So the purpose of my title is because at our last appointment with Dr Zen, she was going to refer us out to the Fertility Specialist so I could be monitored and also have a more one on one assistance with the whole "baby making" thing. So I'm not sure why, but today I decided to call and see where our name was on the list and low and behold IT WASN'T EVEN IN THEIR EFF'IN SYSTEM!!! Do you want to know what colors I turned? Or better yet if the smoke coming out of my ears cause the fire alarms to go off at work. Well ladies, have no fear, I remained calm and texted Mr Canadian Bacon like no bodies business! I didn't know that BBM could keep up that fast! Poor hubby!

Not to mention that Dr Pokey has deflated all my hope in him in the matter of one appointment, by telling me he "forgot" to tell us to abstain from "intercourse" for at least 3 months so that he could attempt to get a regulation of my period. Did I mention that we are on our FOURTH MONTH of seeing him?!?! YEA! I almost choked him, if it weren't for the needles in my arms and legs, I'm pretty sure my reaction would have been worse. So with that comment he left the room, so "we could relax". REALLY?!?! How could we relax knowing that we had just spent over $1,500 on Acupuncture and it has been a total bust, for the most part. Although not all was lost, my blood flow has increased, my coldness has seemed to subside, so that is great as far as I'm concerned. So then when he comes back into the room to remove all the needles he decides to go for one more blow to the baby making parts, he said, we didn't need to come weekly and that if we wanted we could stop coming all together. I'll let you gather your thoughts.

OMG! We have been beyond dedicated to this man and his schedule, not to mention totally revamping our schedule so that we could make sure to get our "weekly" appointment and stay on track. And for what?!?!?! NOTHING! 

I was sick, upset, angry, mad, pissed off, I felt ripped off, betrayed, lied too, oh! the list goes on! (I'll spare you)

So hence the title of this entry.

I feel as if I don't matter, I do tons of research and googling and lurking of blogs and message boards and for what?!? NOTHING!

I know I am just upset and hurt tight now and this too shall pass. But when do you not become a number, an appointment or a paycheck to someone and actually become a real live person with a heartbeat and feelings??? Is that asking too much? 

So today is CD34 and the CM is still a flowin' and the cramps have subsided, my tata's are still tender, "TMI - my nips are so tender they are hiding so they aren't rubbed the wrong way. I don't blame them I want to hide too". 


The plan of action this week:

Continue with my Metformin, take a preg test tomorrow morning, continue with my vitamins and prenatal vitamins and add prometrium to my nightly routine.

OR

Should I wait to see if my period comes naturally? Considering I am on CD34, would a preg test be a wise move? Or should I wait longer? Should I not start my prometrium tomorrow night? Or should I?

Any thoughts? Any questions? Any concerns? Any helpful hints on what to do and how to cope?

I'm all ears ladies! 


Hugs to you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

Hey SunnySide!

I am so sorry that you are going through all of that. I would have beat that stupid doc senseless!!!!

As for what to do with the meds? Im not sure. My last cycle prior to starting Clomid was 60 days. My doc started me on Provera to induce my AF after my second visit with him. But I dont think i would have felt comfortable with that if he hadn't done the scan first, just to make sure. But he did. But then I started AF after only taking 2 of the 10 provera pills anyways. So im guessing she was already on her way.

And as for the symptoms, I have no idea what to make of them. I had so many pregnancy symptoms last cycle that i swore pointed straight to a BFP. But I got a BFN and was so disappointed. But was kind of excited at the same time because I had a 31 day cycle which was the first normal one i had in almost 2 years. 
I had boobs and nipples that were so sore it hurt to walk. I had tons of CM, nausea, dark veins on my chest, a pulling/tugging in my uterus. I swore to myself it was all pregnancy related. But then AF showed up. That stupid witch!!!! 
So, i am going to try not to symptom spot this time. (Yeah right! I say that now!)

This stinks!!!! TTC is so frustrating!!!!!

But im praying for you and hoping you get that BFP!!!

I would wait a couple of more days before you start any AF inducing meds. Even though my symptoms lead to a BFN, doesn't mean yours aren't leading to a BFP!!!! FX for you hun!!!!
Oh, and take a test!!!! LOL!!! And then take a pic and post it on here! :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

sorry to the ladies that got AF. i hope next month is a better result for you!
i wish all of you waiting good luck as well. i hope you all get january babies, and if not, february ones! sooner the better. 

--

im officially out of the clomid club now. we have to decide tonight on IVF or OI, and let them know in the morning. these price numbers are scary, but im glad they are laid out. 

now to crunch numbers and percentages to see what is the best option since im going to be limited over this, for sanities sake. right now it comes down to how long i want to wait to have this work, and how lucky i feel. 

not feeling lucky at all and not really wanting to wait. i can have 7-8 cycles of OI for the price of 2 IVF. so it would be about waiting 8 months, or 2 months. 
im also questioning since the percents ive been given by the doctor are sort of throwing me, and id like to know a bit more about the drugs. he is still only willing to do 2 eggs. im afraid if i get 3 ill be out the money for the cycle and it is a lot more than im currently out when it doesnt work. i know they do blood checks to try to figure out how many eggs you have, but im just so down that i think our luck is terrible and they will be wrong. at least with IVF they take out like 20 eggs and choose 2 to stick in.

as for how long it takes , i want to find out the side effects of the injectables and how long you are ok to use them for. 

so for now, i have an injection training appointment thursday, and if we chose IVF, we will have an IVF training soon. im still pissy that with OI and injectables, it is still only an 18% chance. that is what is making me not want to do the OI. since my IUI had that chance and fell flat, doi really want to fork out that money for it to just not work again? i hate decisions. im making my husband choose. he was a math/ computer major, i can try to find some logic in this. He is going ot email his dad tonight for help... the statistician. LOL. at least he can feel there is some control in this decisions :)


----------



## RNmommy

CanAm - I hope you won't leave our thread!!!! I'm praying for you!
What is OI???

I am familiar with IVF and IUI but have no clue what OI is


----------



## CanAmFam

I think it is just a fancy way of them saying IUI with injectables. 

Our paper says OI (ovulation induction hMG). I think they list it as OI so they dont get their hand outs mixed up in the office. handing someone a paper for 'IUI' that has $5,000 on it would probably make someone faint. haha.

im subscribed to the thread so ill be here and rooting for some thumbs up for you guys :). reading all of the failures in the IVF threads are making me want to go with the OI, hah. hopefully my dr has some answers for me when i ask thursday so we can choose.


----------



## RNmommy

Yeah, thats definitely a big decision. Im not sure what I would do. I will tell you this....I worked with a guy in the ER. Him and his wife tried for years to have a baby and nothing. He's an ER nurse, she's a NICU nurse. Couldn't ask for 2 better people to have a baby. Well, they finally decided to try IVF and unfortunately it failed. But the month after their failed IVF, she got pregnant on her own. And they now have a beautiful baby boy!!!!
It's crazy how things happen sometimes. 
:hugs:

(I'm not sure if they tried anything else though.)


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!! Today is 1DPO for me. Whoop Whoop!!! 
Only 8-9 more days to go before I can start testing. 
I've noticed that I haven't been having any twinges or cramping like I did last cycle. So i hope that I actually ovulated. I go in a few days for my mid-luteal blood draw to check my progesterone levels. FX it shows numbers that indicate the O!

Im feeling fine today. Ive noticed that my nipples and bbs started to get sore yesterday so Im guessing thats just a normal O to AF symptom. So maybe I did really O!!!! Who knows!

How are you ladies today??? Any news from anyone?
My little one is home sick with me today. He says his tummy hurts but Im not quite sure I believe him. I think he pulled one over on his momma. LOL!


----------



## RNmommy

UGH!!!!! Im so frustrated!!!!!!

I just saw a post in the pregnancy test gallery that was a girl who was wondering if her test was positive. 
She said she had a broken condom experience and then took Plan B and now she gets a + pregnancy test and its "not the result she was looking for". 
UGH!!!!!!

Im not saying anything mean about her, because I have NO IDEA what her situation is....but it's just so maddening that these ladies dont even want babies, and she went as far as taking a pill to keep the egg from implanting, and she still got pregnant. 

WHY CAN'T WE GET PREGNANT?!!!!!
UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:

Sorry to vent!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all we will all get are bfps this month cant wait to use my softcups xx xx


----------



## MrandMrs

May i join in with you ladies? I am going on my first round of clomid this month...hopefully. I am currently on day 7 of provera to jump start AF again. She has stayed away since 2007. I'm suppose to take provera for 10 days and have a visit fr AF 5 days later, cross my fingers. Then, I will start clomid days 5-9 of my cycle. I'm 30 am I'm worried that the clomid will result in triplets. I will be thankful and grateful for whatever I get...just very nervous about the entire process.


----------



## RNmommy

MrandMrs said:


> May i join in with you ladies? I am going on my first round of clomid this month...hopefully. I am currently on day 7 of provera to jump start AF again. She has stayed away since 2007. I'm suppose to take provera for 10 days and have a visit fr AF 5 days later, cross my fingers. Then, I will start clomid days 5-9 of my cycle. I'm 30 am I'm worried that the clomid will result in triplets. I will be thankful and grateful for whatever I get...just very nervous about the entire process.

Hi MrandMrs!!!! Welcome. We always welcome new buddies!!!!!!!
I also started on Provera but I got AF after the second of 10 pills. So I guess she was already on her way. LOL!!
My doc told me to expect AF 7-14 days after the provera. I hope you get it sooner!!!!!
I took Clomid CD3-7 both cycles so far. This is cycle number 2!
First cycle I got +OPKs on CD16 & 17, this cycle I got + OPKs on CD14 and 15 (i think). 
Im not really worried about triplets because the chance is very slim but I do worry about twins a lot!!!!!!! But I think that would be exciting!!!!!!

YAY for clomid babies!!!! :happydance:

I am 2 DPO today! only 7 or so more days until testing!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies, just started my 1st cycle of Clomid last night. I'm really excited. Hope it works. Anyone else close in cycle and want to hang together for the 2WW?


----------



## RNmommy

LittleBird said:


> Hi ladies, just started my 1st cycle of Clomid last night. I'm really excited. Hope it works. Anyone else close in cycle and want to hang together for the 2WW?

Hello & Welcome!!!!

I am 2DPO today and so is Cupcake Mommy. 
You can hang out here and chat it up with us. 

We love new buddies!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

RNmommy said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just started my 1st cycle of Clomid last night. I'm really excited. Hope it works. Anyone else close in cycle and want to hang together for the 2WW?
> 
> Hello & Welcome!!!!
> 
> I am 2DPO today and so is Cupcake Mommy.
> You can hang out here and chat it up with us.
> 
> We love new buddies!!!!Click to expand...

Yay! Thanks for letting me join in. I hope we all get our BFPs. :flower:


----------



## MrandMrs

RNmommy said:


> MrandMrs said:
> 
> 
> May i join in with you ladies? I am going on my first round of clomid this month...hopefully. I am currently on day 7 of provera to jump start AF again. She has stayed away since 2007. I'm suppose to take provera for 10 days and have a visit fr AF 5 days later, cross my fingers. Then, I will start clomid days 5-9 of my cycle. I'm 30 am I'm worried that the clomid will result in triplets. I will be thankful and grateful for whatever I get...just very nervous about the entire process.
> 
> Hi MrandMrs!!!! Welcome. We always welcome new buddies!!!!!!!
> I also started on Provera but I got AF after the second of 10 pills. So I guess she was already on her way. LOL!!
> My doc told me to expect AF 7-14 days after the provera. I hope you get it sooner!!!!!
> I took Clomid CD3-7 both cycles so far. This is cycle number 2!
> First cycle I got +OPKs on CD16 & 17, this cycle I got + OPKs on CD14 and 15 (i think).
> Im not really worried about triplets because the chance is very slim but I do worry about twins a lot!!!!!!! But I think that would be exciting!!!!!!
> 
> YAY for clomid babies!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am 2 DPO today! only 7 or so more days until testing!!!!!!Click to expand...


Thanks for letting me join. Only 2 days left to testing...YEAH! I hope you get a BFP in 48 hours....if you can wait that long. lol!


----------



## Belliecita

Hello all!! I'm on my first (and hopefully only) round of Clomid (50 mg). Took my second dose this morning. I'd love some TTC buddies! FX for you MrandMrs!!!!
Babydust for all!!!!!:dust:


----------



## RNmommy

Belliecita said:


> Hello all!! I'm on my first (and hopefully only) round of Clomid (50 mg). Took my second dose this morning. I'd love some TTC buddies! FX for you MrandMrs!!!!
> Babydust for all!!!!!:dust:

WELCOME!!!!!! FX and baby dust to yoU!!!!
We love new buddies!!!!


----------



## lilyana

Hi girls,

new to the forum.

I'm on my first round of Clomid (50mg). Took my last clomid tab yesterday(thursday 28th). Waiting impatiently for OPK testing to begin. very impatient and excited. 

We've been ttc naturally for a couple of years, but only saw a doc end of last year. Irregular cycle, and no confirmed ovulation. But all hormones normal and HSG normal. Doc recommended Clomid for 3 cycles. I'm hoping and wishing i'll need only 1.

Babydust!!


----------



## LittleBird

lilyana said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> new to the forum.
> 
> I'm on my first round of Clomid (50mg). Took my last clomid tab yesterday(thursday 28th). Waiting impatiently for OPK testing to begin. very impatient and excited.
> 
> We've been ttc naturally for a couple of years, but only saw a doc end of last year. Irregular cycle, and no confirmed ovulation. But all hormones normal and HSG normal. Doc recommended Clomid for 3 cycles. I'm hoping and wishing i'll need only 1.
> 
> Babydust!!

Fingers crossed that it works for you on the 1st cycle. I'm on the first cycle as well. When do you start your OPKs? I've still got two more doses of clomid that will be days 7 and 8, then I'll start OPK on day 9.

My BFF had all sorts of testing done and they never saw a problem, but Clomid was the only thing that worked for her. So I have seen from her experience that it really does work!


----------



## wanting2010

RN- I know what you mean about how it seems so easy for the girls who don't even want to be pregnant to get pregnant. It seems like all some women have to do is just look a man and bam! They're pregnant. It's hard not to be jealous and it just doesn't make sense, does it? 

MrandMrs- Welcome to the thread hon! I also have to take Provera to start AF when I don't ovulate (which is rarely if ever while not on Clomid). Good luck on your first Clomid cycle! The chance of multiples is slightly increased with Clomid but not by much, I don't think. From what I've read the chances of twins are about 8% and triplets 2-3%

LittleBird, Belliecita, & lilyana- Welcome and good luck with your first Clomid cycle!! Any side effects yet?

I think I'm 2 dpo today; I'm not exactly sure since I don't temp, but just going by my OPKs and the fact that my nipples have gotten more sensitive/sore like they did the last time I ovulated.


----------



## givemebaby11

lilyana said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> new to the forum.
> 
> I'm on my first round of Clomid (50mg). Took my last clomid tab yesterday(thursday 28th). Waiting impatiently for OPK testing to begin. very impatient and excited.
> 
> We've been ttc naturally for a couple of years, but only saw a doc end of last year. Irregular cycle, and no confirmed ovulation. But all hormones normal and HSG normal. Doc recommended Clomid for 3 cycles. I'm hoping and wishing i'll need only 1.
> 
> Babydust!!

Good luck! I hope you have good luck with Clomid. I ovulate off and on on my own, so I'm Clomid. So far, it has ensured ovulation for me and I hope it does the same for you! :)


----------



## givemebaby11

Hey everyone! I know this testing thread is kind of phasing out, but I have a question for anyone who has gotten a BFP before. I'm cd 12 today and (sorry, tmi) just had LOADS of ewcm. We've been ttc for 9 months, and this is definitely the most I've ever seen since we've been trying, AND I'm on Clomid. I'm wondering if crazy amounts of ewcm means really good chances of a bfp this month? Would love your feedback!


----------



## CanAmFam

i wanted to welcome the newer thread folks and wish them well on their first round of clomid!

As for the CM, i didnt see any decrease in CM withe clomid at extreme doses at all. but i guess any in excess if a good sign! put your best foot forward this month and cross your fingers!

We have decided to jump right to IVF after chatting with the nurse at my injection learning appointment. the chances for too many follicles was just too great and nearly uncontrollable with how stubborn my ovaries are. i could be creeping along with one and then have 4 more explode really on a whim. the doctor somewhat agreed. So here goes nothing. no testing for me this month, but hopefully next month.


----------



## wanting2010

CanAmFam said:


> i wanted to welcome the newer thread folks and wish them well on their first round of clomid!
> 
> As for the CM, i didnt see any decrease in CM withe clomid at extreme doses at all. but i guess any in excess if a good sign! put your best foot forward this month and cross your fingers!
> 
> We have decided to jump right to IVF after chatting with the nurse at my injection learning appointment. the chances for too many follicles was just too great and nearly uncontrollable with how stubborn my ovaries are. i could be creeping along with one and then have 4 more explode really on a whim. the doctor somewhat agreed. So here goes nothing. no testing for me this month, but hopefully next month.

Good luck with IVF hon!! :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

thanks :) it will hopefully be a wonderful end to 6 years of this.


----------



## LittleBird

*wanting2010*, I love your avatar! Cute little birdies!

*CanAmFam*, good luck with IVF. Fingers crossed that it happens for you ASAP!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm been shopping come back done my mil gardens for them nice and clean just chilling now last pill tonight wooopppp x x x


----------



## lilyana

I have to start testing tom (recommended by the online clomid O calculator). But I tested today (too impatient)...I did two tests (One step and tesco)...the line on tesco were a bit darker than onestep.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CanAmFam said:


> i wanted to welcome the newer thread folks and wish them well on their first round of clomid!
> 
> As for the CM, i didnt see any decrease in CM withe clomid at extreme doses at all. but i guess any in excess if a good sign! put your best foot forward this month and cross your fingers!
> 
> We have decided to jump right to IVF after chatting with the nurse at my injection learning appointment. the chances for too many follicles was just too great and nearly uncontrollable with how stubborn my ovaries are. i could be creeping along with one and then have 4 more explode really on a whim. the doctor somewhat agreed. So here goes nothing. no testing for me this month, but hopefully next month.

Sending you loads and loads of luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cheercrazy

HI all. Welcome to all the new ladies. I've been MIA for a while as i havent really had much to report. I'm now on CD 5 so there isnt really much to report. One more dose of clomid to take 2morro then i just have to wait for ovulation. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1303880400z5z30z14.png


----------



## RNmommy

Good afternoon ladies!!! I'll have to do some catching up but I just wanted to say hello. I hope everyone is doing good. 

Today is 5DPO for me. Few more days and I can test!!! Although, Im not getting my hopes up. Ive been having some really bad AF like cramping on and off for the past few days. Its so bad, radiates to my back. Im assuming that can't be good. :(

So...just been hanging with my boys this weekend. Got the next couple of days off and my GYN appt on Tuesday for my bloodwork. FX it at least shows I ovulated.


----------



## LittleBird

Hi everyone, I have my last dose of Clomid tonight. I haven't really liked the symptoms, but it hasn't been the worst medicine I've ever taken... Do the side effects go away after we're done taking it, or do they last through the cycle?


----------



## RNmommy

LittleBird said:


> Hi everyone, I have my last dose of Clomid tonight. I haven't really liked the symptoms, but it hasn't been the worst medicine I've ever taken... Do the side effects go away after we're done taking it, or do they last through the cycle?

Hello !!!!

My first cycle of Clomid I had terrible visual symptoms. They seemed to stay present for most of my cycle. This cycle, no symptoms at all. :shrug:

Im hoping it still made me ovulate. The no symptoms actually has me worried. Blood work on Tuesday will reveal. 

FX!

(Hope your side effects aren't too terrible.)


----------



## wanting2010

Hey RN- I'm 4 dpo today so we're around the same point in our cycles! I'm having my progesterone bloodwork done tomorrow. Good luck and fingers crossed for yours on Tuesday!!

LittleBird- My symptoms this cycle stretched into the next week or so after I finished the Clomid. Mostly the mood swings and irritability and depression, but those finally went away!


----------



## LittleBird

wanting2010 said:


> LittleBird- My symptoms this cycle stretched into the next week or so after I finished the Clomid. Mostly the mood swings and irritability and depression, but those finally went away!

Those are the ones I'm worried about! I may end up driving everyone else away and find myself alone here at home! :haha:


----------



## wanting2010

Not gonna lie...my mood swings were absolutely crazy this cycle, and my irritability and depression were through the roof. I have never felt more awful. I could barely stand myself, to be honest, lol, so I don't know how my family and friends stood me! I'm on 150 mg and didn't have side effects as bad on the lower doses.


----------



## LittleBird

wanting2010 said:


> Not gonna lie...my mood swings were absolutely crazy this cycle, and my irritability and depression were through the roof. I have never felt more awful. I could barely stand myself, to be honest, lol, so I don't know how my family and friends stood me! I'm on 150 mg and didn't have side effects as bad on the lower doses.

OMG, I feel for you. I bet your side effects were much stronger than mine, since I was on the 50mg dose. I really, REALLY hope we can get our BFPs and put the Clomid far, far behind us! I totally know what you mean, about not being able to stand yourself. I was driving home last night, and I was thinking about calling someone because I like to use my driving time to call family. But 1) I don't have any good news to share, and 2) I didn't like myself so I figured they'd probably thank me for leaving them alone. I didn't even turn on the radio to distract myself from the depression, just sulked by myself in the car. :cry:

Why does this medicine cause us such extreme disorientation? I mean, we don't even know or like ourselves. Disturbing!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hey girls!! You should ask your doctor about Femara! I took clomid for nearly 1 year, by that point I was so depressed I was thinking bad thoughts. I'm surprised my marriage survived to be quite honest. Once I stopped Clomid and switched to Femara...it all went away. Femara was heaven sent!!! Just know there are more gentle drugs out there that produce the same results. :) Good luck!! :)


----------



## LittleBird

I have heard others saying good things about Femara too. I will definitely ask about it... IF I don't get my BFP this cycle. ;)


----------



## Belliecita

Hey all!!!! Sorry I've been gone...we've had our state testing (I'm a teacher) and they turn off our internet while the kids are testing. Huge bummer! I took my last Clomid yesterday morning, so I'm just waiting to ovulate. We have a trip out of town planned for this weekend, so my DH and I may have to sneak off for a little "alone time"!!! Ha! Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## wanting2010

I'm considering asking my doctor about Femara if I don't get my BFP this cycle... I'm a little hesitant to change to something else because I finally found something to make me ovulate, but I just don't know if I can handle the horrible side effects again. Hopefully I won't need to worry about it!

I had my progesterone bloodwork done this morning and just found out the results- 30.14! :happydance: I'm definitely happy with that. Last time it was 11.27. Fingers crossed for some more great results within the next week or so!


----------



## LittleBird

wanting2010 said:


> I'm considering asking my doctor about Femara if I don't get my BFP this cycle... I'm a little hesitant to change to something else because I finally found something to make me ovulate, but I just don't know if I can handle the horrible side effects again. Hopefully I won't need to worry about it!
> 
> I had my progesterone bloodwork done this morning and just found out the results- 30.14! :happydance: I'm definitely happy with that. Last time it was 11.27. Fingers crossed for some more great results within the next week or so!

Yay! Good progesterone! Good luck in the next week or so.


----------



## RNmommy

wanting2010 said:


> I'm considering asking my doctor about Femara if I don't get my BFP this cycle... I'm a little hesitant to change to something else because I finally found something to make me ovulate, but I just don't know if I can handle the horrible side effects again. Hopefully I won't need to worry about it!
> 
> I had my progesterone bloodwork done this morning and just found out the results- 30.14! :happydance: I'm definitely happy with that. Last time it was 11.27. Fingers crossed for some more great results within the next week or so!

WOW!!! That is great! Like you, my progesterone last month was in the 11 range. It was 11.1. But my doc said that was good and indicated ovulation. But, i read somewhere that "they" like to see a progesterone level of greater than 16 in a medicated cycle (like Clomid). So 30.14 is fantastic!!!! Congrats!!!!
I have my mid-luteal blood work done tomorrow. Which will be CD 23 for me. I ovulated on CD16 (i think). So, FX my numbers are a little higher this month too!!!!

FX for your BFP!!!!!


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks girls! I am so happy about my progesterone result. 

Good luck for your bloodwork tomorrow RN!!


----------



## Belliecita

Has anyone had a wicked headache while taking Clomid? I took my last one on Sunday morning (2 days ago), and yesterday morning awoke with a nasty headache. Advil helps a bit, but I still have it. I know that headaches can be a side effect but I didn't get mine until AFTER I finished Clomid.


----------



## CanAmFam

i had terrible headaches during treatment, but only after all of my blood sugar medicines were taken. headache can be a side effect though so it isnt surprising that you are getting it. 
has your FS said that taking advil is ok? im not allowed anything but tylenol or extra strength tylenol. the list of drugs im NOT allowed during treatment is huge ><


my only clomid symptom was on cycle 4 (2nd time at 150mg for 7 days, but first time on all 4 drugs at once), when my vision was bad. When i tried the same drugs cycle 5 the doctor said if my vision shows the signs again to immediately call and id be switched to a different medication. 
Any vision symptoms should be immediately addressed, if you get them. Some vision symptoms can be permanent (hallucinations, spots, blurriness) and extended clomid use is linked to glaucoma which is why it isnt used for very long. Most drs only go 4-6 months. i was happy my hallucinations and seeing "foggy things/ ghosts" stopped after the clomid was stopped on cycle 4. 

Everyone's body reacts differently though, and it could be a combination of any other drugs, or vitamins you are taking. Headaches can also be a sign of dehydration so be sure to drink a lot of water. 


As for me, 
im still chugging along, happily taking my 4 metformin now, and 1 prenatal a day. I have an appointment tomorrow for an ultrasound and blood tests, it will be CD 3. CD1 came very early, before my provera was over.... i called in a day 1, got an appointment, and then today, nothing, zip, zilch. i called them back today asking if i should still consider yesterday CD1, or chalk it up to a fluke and wait for a new day 1. i even took a PG test this morning (obviously neg) but im really confused why it would just stop out of the blue. Probably just to screw me up and pay for a missed appointment. lol. 

and have IVF class next tuesday. ive been lucky enough to actually discover that a parent at my work had her kids through IVF (one older toddler and twin 1 year olds right now) , and actually had my specialist. She has been emailing me answering my questions and thinks the world of my doctor. So hurray for someone i know having had this done with the same doctor :) definitely helps to have some actual feedback instead of anonymous claims on the internet. 

good luck to you all, it looks like the "exciting" part of many folks' cycles is about to start. i hope clomid gets you all to O, at the very least! i know how depressing black ultrasound screens are when checking for follicles. blech.


----------



## MrandMrs

I finished my provera on Sunday an started spotting Yesterday. I am still only spotting today. Should I consider today my first day of af or wait? My periods were only two to three days long and usually just spotting before. But since I haven't had AF in 4 years I'm not sure what I should count as day 1.


----------



## CanAmFam

when i asked this i was told first day of Full flow. red, and requiring a pad etc. the first few times on provera i had spotting for quite a few days, each cycle after got better and easier to see. 

this last cycle, i had what i thought was full flow monday, called in my day 1. then on day 2 i had nothing at all... i was like ugh. when i called they said it was fine, not a super big issue. 
so if you are staining your clothing, or getting some on a pad etc, id say it is a cycle day. if only seeing it when wiping, and if it is more pink rather than red, id say it is spotting.


i got my tentative plan for IVF today, and sadly we have to do ICSI due to our sperm head shape. blahhhhh. they laughed during my ultrasound.

"we were having a pool to see who could guess how many preovulatory follicles you would have...." 
i said , and what was your guess? (full out knowing what he would say) 
"a lot"

i was also happy to grab one of the last available lupron injection kits. she said they were like nationally back ordered pretty much everywhere and i needed to scoop one up. 
not looking forward to stabbing myself with needles for a month. 

hope you are all doing well and almost ready to test or O


----------



## Belliecita

CanAmFam said:


> i had terrible headaches during treatment, but only after all of my blood sugar medicines were taken. headache can be a side effect though so it isnt surprising that you are getting it.
> has your FS said that taking advil is ok? im not allowed anything but tylenol or extra strength tylenol. the list of drugs im NOT allowed during treatment is huge ><
> 
> 
> my only clomid symptom was on cycle 4 (2nd time at 150mg for 7 days, but first time on all 4 drugs at once), when my vision was bad. When i tried the same drugs cycle 5 the doctor said if my vision shows the signs again to immediately call and id be switched to a different medication.
> Any vision symptoms should be immediately addressed, if you get them. Some vision symptoms can be permanent (hallucinations, spots, blurriness) and extended clomid use is linked to glaucoma which is why it isnt used for very long. Most drs only go 4-6 months. i was happy my hallucinations and seeing "foggy things/ ghosts" stopped after the clomid was stopped on cycle 4.
> 
> Everyone's body reacts differently though, and it could be a combination of any other drugs, or vitamins you are taking. Headaches can also be a sign of dehydration so be sure to drink a lot of water.
> 
> 
> As for me,
> im still chugging along, happily taking my 4 metformin now, and 1 prenatal a day. I have an appointment tomorrow for an ultrasound and blood tests, it will be CD 3. CD1 came very early, before my provera was over.... i called in a day 1, got an appointment, and then today, nothing, zip, zilch. i called them back today asking if i should still consider yesterday CD1, or chalk it up to a fluke and wait for a new day 1. i even took a PG test this morning (obviously neg) but im really confused why it would just stop out of the blue. Probably just to screw me up and pay for a missed appointment. lol.
> 
> and have IVF class next tuesday. ive been lucky enough to actually discover that a parent at my work had her kids through IVF (one older toddler and twin 1 year olds right now) , and actually had my specialist. She has been emailing me answering my questions and thinks the world of my doctor. So hurray for someone i know having had this done with the same doctor :) definitely helps to have some actual feedback instead of anonymous claims on the internet.
> 
> good luck to you all, it looks like the "exciting" part of many folks' cycles is about to start. i hope clomid gets you all to O, at the very least! i know how depressing black ultrasound screens are when checking for follicles. blech.

Ack! Total duh moment about the Advil! Thanks for turning my brain back on!!! Out with the Advil and in with the Tylenol! About the dehydration...I'm good about drinking water, so that's what made me think that the Clomid must have caused the headache. I was just surprised that it hit AFTER I finished taking the Clomid. Oh well, thankfully it's gone now. Just waiting to ovulate...FX it's soon! I just know it'll be anytime now and we'll have to :sex: when we go to Houston this weekend...a trip complete with my mom-in-law (who doesn't know of our baby plans) and with our teenagers (who do know of our plans and will tease us to no end when we disappear!) Loooots of luck with your IVF!!!! Do keep us all posted on your class and such!!! 
:dust: <---- for all of us!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Hi ladies!!!! I got my BFP yesterday at 10DPO!!!!!
Took IC in morning and the line was so faint I thought I was imagining it. 
Took 2 tests at work in the afternoon and got BFP. Then took the Answer test late last night and got BFP!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







BFP1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6









BFP2.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LittleBird

RNmommy said:


> Hi ladies!!!! I got my BFP yesterday at 10DPO!!!!!
> Took IC in morning and the line was so faint I thought I was imagining it.
> Took 2 tests at work in the afternoon and got BFP. Then took the Answer test late last night and got BFP!!!!!

How exciting! Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## CanAmFam

congratulations!


----------



## wanting2010

Congrats RN!!


----------



## RNmommy

Here's today's test!
Its so much darker than yesterdays!!! And I only held my wee for about an hour today!!!!
Im 12DPO
 



Attached Files:







HPT1.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4









HPT2.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> Hi ladies!!!! I got my BFP yesterday at 10DPO!!!!!
> Took IC in morning and the line was so faint I thought I was imagining it.
> Took 2 tests at work in the afternoon and got BFP. Then took the Answer test late last night and got BFP!!!!!

OMG Congratulations RN!!!!!!! So happy for you. You must be thrilled. Fingers crossed i get my :bfp: this month!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1303880400z5z30z14.png


----------



## RNmommy

Thank you!!! I'm keeping my FX that all my girls get their BFP's!!!!!
Im rooting for everyone so we can be bump buddies!


----------



## givemebaby11

Congrats, RN! I've seen you on a lot of threads and am so happy for you! Any symptoms you can share with us? I'm 7 dpo today and my boobs have been killing me since about 2 or 3 dpo (too early for it to mean anything, right?) and I've had a lot of watery and sometimes creamy cm. I'm starting to feel down since I haven't seen any implantation spotting or been nauseous, but I'm still praying for a BFP!


----------



## RNmommy

I didn't keep track of my symptoms day by day but I can tell you what I've had in general.
*Sore boobs (very sore!). They've been sore since a couple of days after O but have gotten worse over the past few days.
*Pronounced veins on chest & arms (Last month i didn't get the ones on my arms like i did this month). 
*AF like cramping probably around implantation time and really bad lower backaches
*Loads of CM that went between clear and creamy
*Mild intermittent nausea

I think thats about it. But a lot of these symptoms I had last month so I figured I was out. But Friday morning (10DPO) i felt a little more nauseated and my boobs were extra sore and swollen that day. 

Im still having cramping now and the low backaches but it comes and goes pretty quick. It only lasts minutes. Not too much CM now, just watery type. My husband is ecstatic that my boobs are already larger. LOL. He said, "Gee, there's no hiding those". And it really is amazing, I can't believe how full they look. I never got that with my son. So Im actually pretty stoked about that. :rofl: 
I had to go and buy some sports bras today. Im going to wear them from now on, even when I sleep. It helps keep them in place better and it makes them hurt a little less. 
I know its crazy because Im not even 4 weeks, but my tummy is so bloated. Like twice the size it normally is when AF is coming. This will be my third pregnancy. My first ended in mc, then I had my son. I wonder if being it's my third I'll show a little sooner.


----------



## RNmommy

Oh, and I didn't have any implantation bleeding. AF isn't technically due until tomorrow (i think) or the day after. But I imagine the IB would have showed a few days ago being Ive already gotten a positive. 
But I didn't have any IB with my son either.


----------



## MrandMrs

RN Mommy: Have you already had an ultra sound? It sounds as if you may be having twins. The early BFP, VERY large breasts, and increased bloating...just saying...


----------



## RNmommy

No, not yet. Im going to call the doc in the morning and see if he can at least draw some blood. I think it might be a couple of more weeks before I can get a scan. I dont think they can see anything til about 5 or 6 weeks, right? Im not sure. 
Twins would be awesome!!!! My hubby thinks so too!

I have one more FRER left. And even though I know I don't need to pee on a stick anymore, I think Im going to use it on Wednesday morning and see if the test line gets darker than the control. LOL! Although, based on my result this morning with diluted wee, Im thinking it would probably be darker than it now. 

I'll keep you updated on what the doc says when I call tomorrow.


----------



## givemebaby11

Thanks so much for letting us know your symptoms!!! Was your watery cm more than other months? Again, congrats! I know you must be so pumped!


----------



## missangie

Hello everyone! Im new to this thread and after reading just about every page I felt like you are all a great group of ladies and hope you will let me join you 

I am 25 (DH is also) We have been TTC for just over a year with very irregular cycles after stopping BCP (4 periods within the year, 1 brought on by provera) I have had ultrasounds and bloodwork and everything seems to be normal. DH is sending in his swimmers next weekend for SA and I just finished provera and will be doing CD22 bloodwork at the end of the month and then we see the FS June 3rd and will start clomid soon after (so I was told at my last FS appointment) 

So as for now, Im just waiting. probably wont write much on here until I actually start the clomid but it is nice to get to read about the side effects and seeing the BFP in this thread so I plan on lurking if you dont mind ;-)

I hope all of you will soon get your BFP!!!


----------



## givemebaby11

missangie said:


> Hello everyone! Im new to this thread and after reading just about every page I felt like you are all a great group of ladies and hope you will let me join you
> 
> I am 25 (DH is also) We have been TTC for just over a year with very irregular cycles after stopping BCP (4 periods within the year, 1 brought on by provera) I have had ultrasounds and bloodwork and everything seems to be normal. DH is sending in his swimmers next weekend for SA and I just finished provera and will be doing CD22 bloodwork at the end of the month and then we see the FS June 3rd and will start clomid soon after (so I was told at my last FS appointment)
> 
> So as for now, Im just waiting. probably wont write much on here until I actually start the clomid but it is nice to get to read about the side effects and seeing the BFP in this thread so I plan on lurking if you dont mind ;-)
> 
> I hope all of you will soon get your BFP!!!

Just wanted to say good luck! My cycles were very irregular as well and Clomid really helped with that. I take it before bed so the side effects are minimal to none. I know a lot of women complain about Clomid, but it ensures ovulation for me so it's great in my book! Hope you have good luck with it! :)


----------



## RNmommy

Just called my doctors office and they said my progesterone levels last week were 17.6 !!! Whoop Whoop. Last month it was only 11.1
I asked them what I needed to do as far as coming in and getting my bloodwork checked again and she said they doctor wouldn't be in for about another 20 min and they would ask him and call me back. Keeping FX he asks me to come in and get some bloods. I want to make sure that progesterone is staying up and my HCG is good. 

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## brooke28

RNmommy, I had to drop by and say congrats on your :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## LittleBird

missangie said:


> Hello everyone! Im new to this thread and after reading just about every page I felt like you are all a great group of ladies and hope you will let me join you
> 
> I am 25 (DH is also) We have been TTC for just over a year with very irregular cycles after stopping BCP (4 periods within the year, 1 brought on by provera) I have had ultrasounds and bloodwork and everything seems to be normal. DH is sending in his swimmers next weekend for SA and I just finished provera and will be doing CD22 bloodwork at the end of the month and then we see the FS June 3rd and will start clomid soon after (so I was told at my last FS appointment)
> 
> So as for now, Im just waiting. probably wont write much on here until I actually start the clomid but it is nice to get to read about the side effects and seeing the BFP in this thread so I plan on lurking if you dont mind ;-)
> 
> I hope all of you will soon get your BFP!!!

Good luck with your 1st Clomid cycle! I hope it does the trick and you are sharing your BFP with us too!


----------



## RNmommy

Thank you so much Brooke!!! How is everything with you & your beanie???

How are all you ladies doing today??? Im feeling ok. Was really nauseous on my way to work. I thought I was going to have to pull over & yack. But I made it and didn't throw up all day!!!!


----------



## brooke28

I am doing ok, other than the severe morning sickness.


----------



## lilyana

So happy for u BFP ladies. Hoping you have good healthy pregnancies.

As for me...I'm on CD20 now. And I havnt yet gotten a satisfactory postive OPK. Yesterday I got positives on tesco brand OPK. BUt still no smiley face on CB. (And I've been going mad trying to figure out what that means, and reading all and any comparisons). Since it's first cycle of clomid i'm really not sure if it's working.

What tests do you girls use?

We've been bding every other day and I just hope we're lucky enough.


----------



## cheercrazy

OMG girls I am in SO much pain today. I'm on CD 15 and i'm getting the WORST ovulation pain EVER!!! I so hope i get my :bfp: this month cuz i dont think i could go thru this pain again. Its unbearable. I can hardly stand. I just wanna cry!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Lilyana, I use a pack I got from Amazon. I don't see a brand on them, but you can see pics on my journal.

Cheercrazy, glad you are ovulating. I am hoping for your BFP! I am still not sure I've ovulated, but I have noticed some cramping the past couple of days.


----------



## cheercrazy

LittleBird said:


> Lilyana, I use a pack I got from Amazon. I don't see a brand on them, but you can see pics on my journal.
> 
> Cheercrazy, glad you are ovulating. I am hoping for your BFP! I am still not sure I've ovulated, but I have noticed some cramping the past couple of days.

Thanks Littlebird. I've got my fingers crossed for us all!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Lilyana - I used OPKs from earlypregnancytests.com and they were great. You can order them in bundles and they even throw in free HPTs. Orders over $14.95 ship free and you get them within days. 

Cheercrazy - Sorry you're in pain but YAY that you're ovulating!!!! :dance:

Brooke - How far along are you ??


----------



## brooke28

RN- I am 9 weeks today according to my LMP. I go for an ultrasound on Friday.
Right now I feel so blessed to be pregnant, but I am miserable!!! They think I am suffering from hyperemesis, just like with my first, and it sucks. I have tried every anti-nausea medicine and combo and strength that there is, but nothing works.
We are gonna discuss some more options on Friday.

So, enough with my complaining...lol
How are you? And how is everything going so far?


----------



## RNmommy

Everything is great. Went for bloodwork today and get the results tomorrow. Then they'll schedule me for my first prenatal appt. They didn't even do a urine test in the office, I guess they decided to take my word about the 8 positive tests Ive taken so far. LOL!!! I took them with me just in case. Haha. But they just went straight to doing betas. 
Tomorrow seems so far away!!!!!

I have to work in the ER tomorrow. Tuesday when I worked at the same one I was so tired and sore when I got off. My low back was killing me and my tummy was cramping a little. If that starts to happen again tomorrow Im telling them to send me home. I won't say its because of the pregnancy, I'll make up some other excuse. But I dont want to take any chance until I get some more info from the doc. 

Im so sorry you're feeling ill. I was really sick for a few weeks with my son and lost a few pounds. My doc prescribe me Zofran but I never took it. 

You know, I read somewhere a couple of months ago that green olives can help with nausea. And i just realized, I think one of the reasons I was able to avoid taking the Zofran is because I did eat green olives quite frequently with my son. Although, I did limit myself because of the high Sodium content. But it does help ebb the nausea a way enough to be tolerable if you like green olives. 

I'll keep you posted on the lab results. 

Hope you feel better soon!!!! :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

again i wanted to say congrats to those with the positives and i hope you all have ones that stick around!

i took my IVF class yesterday with my husband and man it was information overload. my medications arrive tomorrow and i ordered them today, i dont think ill complain about my previous 400$ clomid /IUI medication bills again... ugh. 

i start my injections on may 21st, with stiming ones starting june 3rd ( i think ) . still hoping i dont explode and have to cancel a cycle from severe hyper stimming. he is going VERY easy on me the first round, so i just hope to get about 10-15 good follicles from it. wasnt sure if i updated last week but we are having to do ICSI for our fertilization due to sperm shape. one neato thing... we get pictures of the blastocysts to keep. LOL. when i asked that at the class the other couples sort of nervously laughed. but i as being serious! the doctor was laughing too but thought it was funny i had so much humour going into this. if an IVF class clown could exist, it was me. 


good luck for those about to test/ hoping to avoid AF this week! rah rah sis boom bah!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey CanAmFan!!!!

Im glad your class went well and your meds are on the way!!!! What is ICSI?? 
And thank you for the well wishes!!!!


----------



## givemebaby11

I didn't know they had IVF classes... hope that goes well for you and has you excited about your next cycle! 

Guys, I'm really hoping you can help! I'm 9 or 10 dpo and saw the slightest bit of spotting today. It was kind of like pinkish tinged cm, but I wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't been examining the tp like crazy. I usually have about a 12-13 day LP,and I usually have a day or two of spotting before the real AF, but I don't ever spot this early... especially if I'm only 9 dpo today. My boobs have hurt like crazy since about 2 dpo... yesterday and the day before I had some weird pinching feeling in my right ovary (I guess that's where it was). I also had a pretty big temp dip on 5 dpo (98.1 to 97.6, then back to 98.1) and then it dropped a bit today to 97.9, but I doubt that is a big enough dip to call an implantation dip. I know some of this might sound like good signs, but when I saw the "spotting" today, all I could think is that AF is on her way. Thoughts? Bad? Good? Either, I just need some feedback, please :/


----------



## brooke28

I am taking zofran right now. I started on 4mg, and am now on 8 mg...but there isn't much change. I will have to try the green olives. I was actually craving them yesterday, so I will go pick some up and see if it helps...thanks!!!

Can't wait to hear your beta results. They never called and told me mine, I am not sure why. They did mine at my first prenatal appt., so maybe they will tell me friday.


----------



## CanAmFam

the IVF class is mandatory with our office. you talk with the the doctor for an hour, the embryologist for an hour, and the nurse for an hour. it is very informative, however i knew a lot of the info just from doing research. none of the other couples had any clue what was going on, some didnt even know you had to do injections. i was confused.

speaking with the embryologist was the best part. they are essentially the ones you care about in IVF. they pick the eggs, and the embryos that go in, and they actually do the transfers. they call with the information each day on which ones look good and are surviving. 


RN ICSI is a bit more complex than IVF alone. regular IVF is insemination. they put an egg in a dish with a drop of sperm and wait. the sperm get in all by themselves like they would in the body. 

in ICSI they wash the sperm many times pick out the best sperm after watching them swim and finding the best specimens. then then poke them a bit and make them slow down ( apparently they are very fast. LOL) and suck them into a needle then they go to the egg and spin it around, hold it down with some suction and poke the sperm inside. they do that to all of your eggs. i watched quite a few videos online of it which was pretty neat. they showed some from their lab too. here is a narrated link 

https://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4312539392590478397#docid=-7010866074094779031

and others that show sperm capture
https://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4312539392590478397#


https://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4312539392590478397#docid=-4338839053976621590


the poking of the sperm i asked about (as in can it harm it) and they said no, the sperm are in a medium that is almost like honey, to slow them down, and you tap their tails to get them to be immobilized then suck them in. 

ill stop talking about it now lol


----------



## LittleBird

givemebaby11 said:


> I didn't know they had IVF classes... hope that goes well for you and has you excited about your next cycle!
> 
> Guys, I'm really hoping you can help! I'm 9 or 10 dpo and saw the slightest bit of spotting today. It was kind of like pinkish tinged cm, but I wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't been examining the tp like crazy. I usually have about a 12-13 day LP,and I usually have a day or two of spotting before the real AF, but I don't ever spot this early... especially if I'm only 9 dpo today. My boobs have hurt like crazy since about 2 dpo... yesterday and the day before I had some weird pinching feeling in my right ovary (I guess that's where it was). I also had a pretty big temp dip on 5 dpo (98.1 to 97.6, then back to 98.1) and then it dropped a bit today to 97.9, but I doubt that is a big enough dip to call an implantation dip. I know some of this might sound like good signs, but when I saw the "spotting" today, all I could think is that AF is on her way. Thoughts? Bad? Good? Either, I just need some feedback, please :/

Well, if you think you had implantation dip on 5DPO, I would expect the spotting to be more brown, and maybe happen earlier. I think today might be more likely to be implantation given that the blood is pink (newer?). Plus, I thought I read somewhere that implantation can't happen before 6DPO... I need to double check on that one though. I don't think it's AF just yet. Hopefully she won't come at all and you'll get your BFP instead!


----------



## givemebaby11

LittleBird said:


> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know they had IVF classes... hope that goes well for you and has you excited about your next cycle!
> 
> Guys, I'm really hoping you can help! I'm 9 or 10 dpo and saw the slightest bit of spotting today. It was kind of like pinkish tinged cm, but I wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't been examining the tp like crazy. I usually have about a 12-13 day LP,and I usually have a day or two of spotting before the real AF, but I don't ever spot this early... especially if I'm only 9 dpo today. My boobs have hurt like crazy since about 2 dpo... yesterday and the day before I had some weird pinching feeling in my right ovary (I guess that's where it was). I also had a pretty big temp dip on 5 dpo (98.1 to 97.6, then back to 98.1) and then it dropped a bit today to 97.9, but I doubt that is a big enough dip to call an implantation dip. I know some of this might sound like good signs, but when I saw the "spotting" today, all I could think is that AF is on her way. Thoughts? Bad? Good? Either, I just need some feedback, please :/
> 
> Well, if you think you had implantation dip on 5DPO, I would expect the spotting to be more brown, and maybe happen earlier. I think today might be more likely to be implantation given that the blood is pink (newer?). Plus, I thought I read somewhere that implantation can't happen before 6DPO... I need to double check on that one though. I don't think it's AF just yet. Hopefully she won't come at all and you'll get your BFP instead!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for responding! I think you're right that the dip at 5 dpo is less likely to be a good sign than the possible IB today. I saw it for the first time around noon today and it definitely hasn't increased at all. No need for a liner or tampon or anything even close. Anyone on this thread ever have implantation spotting before??? I think it would be a little easier to be excited if it were 7 or 8 dpo since it's further away from AF.


----------



## LittleBird

I think late implantation could even be as late as 12DPO.


----------



## wanting2010

RN- So glad you're doing well so far hon! I'm sorry that you're nauseous but at least that's a good sign that beanie is snuggled in good there and growing! Hope your day at work tomorrow isn't too hard on you.

lilyana- I hope you get that positive OPK soon! It's frustrating to have to wait and not know if it's working how it should.

cheercrazy- I so hope this is your month. Hopefully that ovulation pain will result in a big healthy egg!

CanAmFam- I hope your IVF cycle goes great and you get that BFP at the end of it! Good luck with everything!

givemebaby11- The spotting could be implantation bleeding. Hopefully that will turn out to be what it is.

As for me...I'm 14 dpo today and so far no sign of AF. I'm not totally sure how long my LP should be since this is only my second ever 2ww and on my last I had a chemical. I got my BFP last time at 13 dpo and then started spotting 14 dpo in the morning. So I'm not sure if I should get my hopes up or not. I did test at 12 dpo but it was BFN. My husband has forbidden me from testing again until Friday, lol, so I guess time will tell. I'm preparing myself for AF to arrive tomorrow but hoping and praying she doesn't.


----------



## LittleBird

wanting2010 -- hope you get your BFP and it's a sticky one! How are you feeling, any symptoms?


----------



## cheercrazy

Hey girls. I'm on CD 16 which is the day i ovulated last cycle. As you know the last 2 days i have been having TERRIBLE ovulation pain. Its a bit better today...pretty much gone so i think i ovulated today. So i am expecting a temp rise 2morro morning. 
One symptom i didnt have last cycle is the my boobs are SO sore. Almost as sore as they were during my last pregnancy. My nipples are so sore i can barely touch them. So i dunno if thats a good sign or not. I've been really gassy too....like really bloated and gassy!!! Anyway i will let you all know if i get my temp rise 2morro. Then its a long tww for me. Come on little eggy......get fertilised and stick tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Wanting - Hope you get your BFP!!!! Keeping my FX for you!!!

Cheer - Catch that eggy!!!! :dance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well 1dpo today xx xx


----------



## RNmommy

Just got my blood work back from yesterday!!!

HCG of 320 @ 15DPO 
Progesterone of 34.1

:dance:


----------



## wanting2010

Great news RN!!

AF got me this morning. :cry:

I'm trying to stay optimistic but it's hard.


----------



## RNmommy

Ohhh, Wanting - Im so sorry!!!! Keep your head up!!!! Next cycle will bring you a Valentine's baby!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## givemebaby11

Hey everyone! Just wanted to update you on the whole possible implantation spotting. I'm now 10 or 11 dpo and saw the slightest bit of pink spotting again today. Again, if I wasn't looking for it, I don't know if I would have noticed it. I'm too scared to test... thinking about waiting until Saturday, but I think I'd know by then if AF is on her way. I've never spotted this early, but I don't feel any different, so I just don't know if it could really be anything great. I'm just going to wait it out... well, try at least!


----------



## RNmommy

givemebaby11 said:


> Hey everyone! Just wanted to update you on the whole possible implantation spotting. I'm now 10 or 11 dpo and saw the slightest bit of pink spotting again today. Again, if I wasn't looking for it, I don't know if I would have noticed it. I'm too scared to test... thinking about waiting until Saturday, but I think I'd know by then if AF is on her way. I've never spotted this early, but I don't feel any different, so I just don't know if it could really be anything great. I'm just going to wait it out... well, try at least!

:dance: TEST!!! :dance:


----------



## givemebaby11

RNmommy said:


> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Just wanted to update you on the whole possible implantation spotting. I'm now 10 or 11 dpo and saw the slightest bit of pink spotting again today. Again, if I wasn't looking for it, I don't know if I would have noticed it. I'm too scared to test... thinking about waiting until Saturday, but I think I'd know by then if AF is on her way. I've never spotted this early, but I don't feel any different, so I just don't know if it could really be anything great. I'm just going to wait it out... well, try at least!
> 
> :dance: TEST!!! :dance:Click to expand...

Ugh, I feel like such a negative nancy, but I just feel like my body is messing with me and it must be AF! I usually don't start spotting until 12 dpo or so, but still! It just seems too good to be true!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well rn good results hun x x x


----------



## missangie

Hooray RN, that is great news!

givemebaby, have you tested yet? I know it is so disappointing to test and not see a BFP but I have my fingers crossed that this is it for you and that its your turn to see two lines!!!

hugs to you Wanting, stay positive!!!!

As for me, Im having a really hard time waiting patiently for my June 3rd appointment. Especially with my sister having her baby on Monday (which is VERY exciting however hard for me to wrap my head around since we started trying a few months before they did and they got prego right away. Plus, my cousin started trying after us and is due in July. Im sure all of you feel surrounded by pregnant people as well!)

just want to get clomid and start it NOW. A part of me is really nervous to start it though because I have this huge fear that it wont work for me and that TTC is going to get even more complicated. Another part of me is trying so hard to be positive about it and Im trying to pump myself up about having a BFP in just a matter of months. Its a hard balance. I dont want to be a negative nancy but I also dont want to get my hopes up.


----------



## givemebaby11

missangie said:


> Hooray RN, that is great news!
> 
> givemebaby, have you tested yet? I know it is so disappointing to test and not see a BFP but I have my fingers crossed that this is it for you and that its your turn to see two lines!!!
> 
> hugs to you Wanting, stay positive!!!!
> 
> As for me, Im having a really hard time waiting patiently for my June 3rd appointment. Especially with my sister having her baby on Monday (which is VERY exciting however hard for me to wrap my head around since we started trying a few months before they did and they got prego right away. Plus, my cousin started trying after us and is due in July. Im sure all of you feel surrounded by pregnant people as well!)
> 
> just want to get clomid and start it NOW. A part of me is really nervous to start it though because I have this huge fear that it wont work for me and that TTC is going to get even more complicated. Another part of me is trying so hard to be positive about it and Im trying to pump myself up about having a BFP in just a matter of months. Its a hard balance. I dont want to be a negative nancy but I also dont want to get my hopes up.

Thank you for your kind words! I haven't tested yet, but I plan on testing tomorrow morning or Sunday morning if I haven't seen AF by then (which I most certainly should if I'm not preggers!) I didn't have any spotting today so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

I think your post about being negative isn't negative at all... it's HONEST! Once you start trying, and you know just how intricate the process is, you start realizing all the things that need to go right to make it happen. Just to give you some encouragement, I didn't ovulate on my own on a regular basis, so I started Clomid and I've ovulated on it. I'm on 100 mg... do you know what your doctor is starting you at? Just remember, we will get pregnant... maybe just not as easily as we all anticipated, but we sure will appreciate that little nugget even more having gone through this experience! I'm sorry to hear about all of the women around you having babies... I know how awful that can feel, especially if they know you're trying. Hang in there... your time will come and June 3rd will be here before you know it! :)


----------



## brooke28

RN- I had to share the news with you....I'm having twins!!!!


----------



## missangie

brooke28 said:


> RN- I had to share the news with you....I'm having twins!!!!

congrats on twins!! Twins are wonderful (I am one ha ha)


----------



## missangie

givemebaby11 said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> Hooray RN, that is great news!
> 
> givemebaby, have you tested yet? I know it is so disappointing to test and not see a BFP but I have my fingers crossed that this is it for you and that its your turn to see two lines!!!
> 
> hugs to you Wanting, stay positive!!!!
> 
> As for me, Im having a really hard time waiting patiently for my June 3rd appointment. Especially with my sister having her baby on Monday (which is VERY exciting however hard for me to wrap my head around since we started trying a few months before they did and they got prego right away. Plus, my cousin started trying after us and is due in July. Im sure all of you feel surrounded by pregnant people as well!)
> 
> just want to get clomid and start it NOW. A part of me is really nervous to start it though because I have this huge fear that it wont work for me and that TTC is going to get even more complicated. Another part of me is trying so hard to be positive about it and Im trying to pump myself up about having a BFP in just a matter of months. Its a hard balance. I dont want to be a negative nancy but I also dont want to get my hopes up.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words! I haven't tested yet, but I plan on testing tomorrow morning or Sunday morning if I haven't seen AF by then (which I most certainly should if I'm not preggers!) I didn't have any spotting today so I'm hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> I think your post about being negative isn't negative at all... it's HONEST! Once you start trying, and you know just how intricate the process is, you start realizing all the things that need to go right to make it happen. Just to give you some encouragement, I didn't ovulate on my own on a regular basis, so I started Clomid and I've ovulated on it. I'm on 100 mg... do you know what your doctor is starting you at? Just remember, we will get pregnant... maybe just not as easily as we all anticipated, but we sure will appreciate that little nugget even more having gone through this experience! I'm sorry to hear about all of the women around you having babies... I know how awful that can feel, especially if they know you're trying. Hang in there... your time will come and June 3rd will be here before you know it! :)Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I actually just got back from spending time with my newborn niece and my very pregnant cousin, we had a bbq. They all know we have been trying and having some issues, we are all really close so in a way its nice they know but I cant help but feel left out when they talk baby talk but of course I love being around them and am very happy for them. its a weird feeling to be so happy for someone yet so very jealous and sad at the same time. No, I do not know what I will be started out on. Did you start with 100? It seems I have heard most starting at 50 but Im not sure what I will be given. 

Keep us all updated come Sunday!


----------



## cheercrazy

brooke28 said:


> RN- I had to share the news with you....I'm having twins!!!!

OMG!!!! Congrats....i think....are u scared or excited/??? lol


----------



## cheercrazy

Not sure if any of you do your BBT. But check out my pre-ovulation temps this cycle. Like a perfect zigzag for 8 days. Its weird.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## brooke28

cheercrazy said:


> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> RN- I had to share the news with you....I'm having twins!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!! Congrats....i think....are u scared or excited/??? lolClick to expand...

I am excited and scared!!! haha
I knew it was a possibility, but didn't really think it would happen.

BTW...the month I got my bfp, I had really really bad ovulation pain like you, I could barely walk it hurt so bad....so fx'ed for you!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

brooke28 said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> RN- I had to share the news with you....I'm having twins!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!! Congrats....i think....are u scared or excited/??? lolClick to expand...
> 
> I am excited and scared!!! haha
> I knew it was a possibility, but didn't really think it would happen.
> 
> BTW...the month I got my bfp, I had really really bad ovulation pain like you, I could barely walk it hurt so bad....so fx'ed for you!!!Click to expand...

Well i hope its a positive side. This is my 3rd cycle on Clomid so i'm hoping it works. My boobs have been really sore this cycle too.


----------



## RNmommy

brooke28 said:


> RN- I had to share the news with you....I'm having twins!!!!

OMG!!!!! Thats awesome!!!!!! :dance:

I bet you're super excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just want to jump up and down!!!!! LOL!!!! Im so happy for you!!!!!!
TWINSIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now you need to change your status to expecting #2 & #3 !!! Hahahahaha


----------



## givemebaby11

Twins!!! How fun!! Congrats!


----------



## LittleBird

Great news, brooke28! Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy!


----------



## brooke28

Just wanted to share....good luck to everyone!!!!
 



Attached Files:







twins 005.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 6









twins 006.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 4









twins 007.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RNmommy

OMG!!!! So darn cute!!!! Are they identical or fraternal??? I can't tell.


----------



## brooke28

right now they said they really can't tell....they have different placentas, so they said probably fraternal. They are measuring the exact same size though, which they said is more common in identical. So, I go back in a few weeks for another scan.


----------



## cheercrazy

brooke28 said:


> Just wanted to share....good luck to everyone!!!!

Wow how amazing. 
I hope i get my :bfp: soon. I feel left out :cry:


----------



## givemebaby11

I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cannot describe how surprised I am!!! Don't give up, girls!!!


----------



## RNmommy

givemebaby11 said:


> I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cannot describe how surprised I am!!! Don't give up, girls!!!

OMG!!!!! YAY!!!!

:dance: :dance: :dance:

What DPO are you today??? What test did you use??
We wanna see pics!!!!!

:dance:


----------



## givemebaby11

RNmommy said:


> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cannot describe how surprised I am!!! Don't give up, girls!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> What DPO are you today??? What test did you use??
> We wanna see pics!!!!!
> 
> :dance:Click to expand...

I'm 13 or 14 dpo and what's so weird is that the test (1 took 2, different brands) were REALLY positive! I'm wondering if that could be an early indicator of twins? Another weird thing is that my day 21 progesterone levels were only 7.3... praying it's going up and will keep the baby healthy!


----------



## missangie

givemebaby11 said:


> I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cannot describe how surprised I am!!! Don't give up, girls!!!

YAY!! I had a feeling you would! Congrats, that is beyond exciting!

All of you prego ladies are giving me hope that it will happen for me very soon!


----------



## missangie

cheercrazy said:


> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share....good luck to everyone!!!!
> 
> Wow how amazing.
> I hope i get my :bfp: soon. I feel left out :cry:Click to expand...

It just means that we are next :hugs:


----------



## givemebaby11

missangie said:


> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cannot describe how surprised I am!!! Don't give up, girls!!!
> 
> YAY!! I had a feeling you would! Congrats, that is beyond exciting!
> 
> All of you prego ladies are giving me hope that it will happen for me very soon!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for saying that! I just really need to emphasize how much I thought I was out this month!!! It's month #9 and I know how hard it is... if anyone is interested, here are my symptoms:

implantation spotting (which I thought was pre-AF) 9 and 10 dpo
Sore boobs right after ovulation
a couple twinges here and there throughout the tww, but I've gotten those before in my BFN months


And that's about it! I felt I was out because I didn't have a whole lot going on symptom wise... no nausea, nothing crazy. I did have an HSG done in March and that certainly could have helped... 

PLEASE don't give up... I was about to... felt sorry for myself all day long because I thought it was over. I actually had just a touch of brown tinged cm on the tp today and thought it was over... obviously not, but I hope that's okay! Can anyone tell me what to expect at my first doctor's appointment???


----------



## apanda128

Hey ladies, I would like to join this thread with you. I am on my first cycle on clomid 100mg days 3-7. I had crazy mood swings on it! I am now waiting for my O, got an almost positive opk yesterday but not there quite yet! Reading all of your stories has been so uplifting! Baby dust to all and hope we all have BFP coming our way!


----------



## LittleBird

givemebaby11 said:


> I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cannot describe how surprised I am!!! Don't give up, girls!!!

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## cheercrazy

missangie said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share....good luck to everyone!!!!
> 
> Wow how amazing.
> I hope i get my :bfp: soon. I feel left out :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It just means that we are next :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so miss angie. I really hope so....for both of us!! Its been a long 5 years of trying for me and its really starting to wear on me. I got preg last year but miscarried at 8 weeks after 5 years of nothing!!! This is my 3rd cycle on clomid so i'm hoping 3rd time is a charm. Good luck to u :flower:


----------



## RNmommy

apanda128 said:


> Hey ladies, I would like to join this thread with you. I am on my first cycle on clomid 100mg days 3-7. I had crazy mood swings on it! I am now waiting for my O, got an almost positive opk yesterday but not there quite yet! Reading all of your stories has been so uplifting! Baby dust to all and hope we all have BFP coming our way!

Welcome!!!! We love new buddies!!!
I love to see this thread grow!!!!


----------



## brooke28

givemebaby11 said:


> I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cannot describe how surprised I am!!! Don't give up, girls!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mine was really positive at 12 dpo too


----------



## wanting2010

OH, I love the ultrasound pictures, brooke28. Double congratulations!!

givemebaby11- Congratulations!! Wonderful news!!! Is your doctor going to retest your progesterone level?

This is probably my last round of Clomid. :wacko: The nurse from my OB/GYN's office called me the other day and said my doctor wants to do one more round of Clomid then we will have to discuss further options if it's unsuccessful. :cry: I'm hoping this cycle will be the cycle because I REALLY don't want to move on to a fertility specialist.


----------



## LittleBird

wanting2010 -- we have our fingers crossed for your BFP this cycle. I'm sure you're a little nervous about going to a FS, but I love my FS! It's so refreshing to have someone who is committed to helping me get pregnant and STAY pregnant!


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks LittleBird! :hugs: I hate going to doctors and the thought of having to start over at a new doctor after I've gotten used to my OB/GYN makes me nervous. I've heard lots of good things about the fertility specialist I would be seeing, though, so that's helpful. I also worry about the financial aspect of it since my insurnace doesn't cover infertility.

But, I will do whatever it takes even if I don't necessarily WANT to. ;)


----------



## Mumof1andttc

ok was it easy to be prescribed clomid cause i went to the doc to see y i wasn't having AF for 5 months and then i out of know where AF arrived the doc never mentioned possibly putting me on clomid or anything like that, so should i call and ask the doc if it is right for me she knows i have been doing my research oh my problem but she gave me a clean bill of health all test results came back perfect and my ultrasound showed nothing wrong

help!
thanks


----------



## brooke28

Mumof1andttc said:


> ok was it easy to be prescribed clomid cause i went to the doc to see y i wasn't having AF for 5 months and then i out of know where AF arrived the doc never mentioned possibly putting me on clomid or anything like that, so should i call and ask the doc if it is right for me she knows i have been doing my research oh my problem but she gave me a clean bill of health all test results came back perfect and my ultrasound showed nothing wrong
> 
> help!
> thanks

how long have you been ttc???
My doctor didn't give it to me until I had been ttc for over a year with no success.


----------



## RNmommy

Well ladies.....

I woke up this morning and something just didn't feel right. I went to the bathroom and I was bleeding. Not bright red bleeding, kind of pinkish but it is still worrying me. 
Im going to call the doctor and see if I can go in today. Office doesn't open for another hour. Im hoping they'll tell me my HCG from yesterday was fine and everything is ok. 
But I never had any kind of bleeding with my son and something just doesn't feel right. So, my heart is kind of broken at the moment. :(
I'll let you all know what happens at the doctors if I can get in.


----------



## LittleBird

Oh no! I hope the bleeding stops and your doctor can give you some kind of reassurance. My OBGYN told me so many times that bleeding doesn't always mean miscarriage. Just keep that in mind and I'll be praying that your little appleseed keeps sticking in place! :hugs:


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> Well ladies.....
> 
> I woke up this morning and something just didn't feel right. I went to the bathroom and I was bleeding. Not bright red bleeding, kind of pinkish but it is still worrying me.
> Im going to call the doctor and see if I can go in today. Office doesn't open for another hour. Im hoping they'll tell me my HCG from yesterday was fine and everything is ok.
> But I never had any kind of bleeding with my son and something just doesn't feel right. So, my heart is kind of broken at the moment. :(
> I'll let you all know what happens at the doctors if I can get in.

Hope everything is ok hunni. I'm crossing my fingers i get my :bfp: this month. only 6 or 7 days til testing :)

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1303794000z7z30z14.png


----------



## Belliecita

RNmommy said:


> Well ladies.....
> 
> I woke up this morning and something just didn't feel right. I went to the bathroom and I was bleeding. Not bright red bleeding, kind of pinkish but it is still worrying me.
> Im going to call the doctor and see if I can go in today. Office doesn't open for another hour. Im hoping they'll tell me my HCG from yesterday was fine and everything is ok.
> But I never had any kind of bleeding with my son and something just doesn't feel right. So, my heart is kind of broken at the moment. :(
> I'll let you all know what happens at the doctors if I can get in.

RNMommy-my prayers are with you. And yes, bleeding doesn't always end badly. I bled (pretty severely) with my daughter when I was about 9 1/2 weeks pregnant with her. My doctor gave me a sonogram (which I'm guessing yours will do for you) and we found what looked like a fried egg! (That's just what Katy looked like at the time.) He put me on bedrest for about 3 weeks and after that, I had what turned out to be a very uneventful pregnancy. FX that everything is fine, our prayers are with you, and know that we will all be there with you! :flower:


----------



## Autumntx

Hello everyone! I am new to this site, so pardon my lack of ttc lingo; Im still learning:) Im about to start my first round of clomid (50mg) and Im super excited. What dose are you all on & what days are you taking it? I have a 26 day cycle and I'm currently on day 22. I will be taking it starting on day 3.


----------



## wanting2010

RN- I am thinking of you and praying for you, hon! Please keep us updated. When I had my m/c they assured me that bleeding doesn't always mean m/c and some women have bleeding in the first trimester but go on to have healthy pregnancies. It's hard not to think of the worst case scenario, I know.


----------



## RNmommy

Went to the doctor this morning, they saw me right away. I found out that my HCG levels yesterday at 20DPO were 3288 !!!! They're doubling every 36hrs!
There was no more bleeding by time I got to the doctor. I hope he doesn't think I was crazy. He did a scan and I got to see the sac. I'll try and upload the pic later. 
I have to go back tomorrow for more bloodwork just to make sure my levels are still rising but he says everything looks good and to stay positive. He said what he saw on the U/S was exactly what he should see for 5wks 1day.

He said he could see where there was still a little more blood left in the uterus on the U/S and that it could come out or it could be absorbed. He thinks it was just the blood that didn't come out from implantation. 

So Im keeping my FX that my levels go up like they should.


----------



## wanting2010

That's great news RN!! Still praying for you!


----------



## Belliecita

RN-Sounds like GREAT news! Still sending positive thoughts your way!! Can't wait to see the pics!!!

Autumntx-I did my first (and hopefully only!) round of Clomid this past month. I also have a 26 day cycle, but I did the day 5 - day 9 cycle of Clomid. I had very few side effects (a little b!tchy & slight blurry vision--kept cleaning my glasses...ha!--that was it. Good luck!!!


----------



## RNmommy

My little bean....Hope it sticks!!!
 



Attached Files:







ducky1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mumof1andttc

brooke28 said:


> Mumof1andttc said:
> 
> 
> ok was it easy to be prescribed clomid cause i went to the doc to see y i wasn't having AF for 5 months and then i out of know where AF arrived the doc never mentioned possibly putting me on clomid or anything like that, so should i call and ask the doc if it is right for me she knows i have been doing my research oh my problem but she gave me a clean bill of health all test results came back perfect and my ultrasound showed nothing wrong
> 
> help!
> thanks
> 
> how long have you been ttc???
> My doctor didn't give it to me until I had been ttc for over a year with no success.Click to expand...




i have been trying sence oct of last year i had a MC in feb 2010 and after that i was on bc for 3 months cause i didnt want to get prego right away but yes deff ttc sense oct 2010


----------



## Autumntx

@ Belliecita....thats awesome! Cant wait to hear if it worked! You're a fellow Texan too! I heard about the mood swings and hot flashes from clomid but had no idea about vision problems until recently. Also I heard it can cause dizziness. Not looking fwd to that, I get vertigo often enough! Good luck to you and please keep us posted!


----------



## Belliecita

Autumntx said:


> @ Belliecita....thats awesome! Cant wait to hear if it worked! You're a fellow Texan too! I heard about the mood swings and hot flashes from clomid but had no idea about vision problems until recently. Also I heard it can cause dizziness. Not looking fwd to that, I get vertigo often enough! Good luck to you and please keep us posted!

Not a Texan by birth, but I am now!!!! (I'm in verrrrry deep south Texas) I love Austin!!! I've been there a few times and didn't want to leave! The vision problems with Clomid weren't really that bad...more of an annoyance. I didn't really realize that I was having them until I'd had them for a few days. And mine cleared up around cd12 (about 3 days after I finished my Clomid). Oh, and I had some ovary pain when I ovulated...more than normal. Hopefully you won't have many side effects. :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## brooke28

Mumof1andttc said:


> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumof1andttc said:
> 
> 
> ok was it easy to be prescribed clomid cause i went to the doc to see y i wasn't having AF for 5 months and then i out of know where AF arrived the doc never mentioned possibly putting me on clomid or anything like that, so should i call and ask the doc if it is right for me she knows i have been doing my research oh my problem but she gave me a clean bill of health all test results came back perfect and my ultrasound showed nothing wrong
> 
> help!
> thanks
> 
> how long have you been ttc???
> My doctor didn't give it to me until I had been ttc for over a year with no success.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have been trying sence oct of last year i had a MC in feb 2010 and after that i was on bc for 3 months cause i didnt want to get prego right away but yes deff ttc sense oct 2010Click to expand...

have you told your doctor how long it's been?? If you went 5 months without AF, it sounds like you aren't ovulating like you should, and therefore need clomid to help you out. Maybe you should try another doctor.


----------



## brooke28

RNmommy said:


> My little bean....Hope it sticks!!!

Awwww...how cute!!!
It feels so good to see it, makes it so much more real!!!


----------



## Mumof1andttc

brooke28 said:


> Mumof1andttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumof1andttc said:
> 
> 
> ok was it easy to be prescribed clomid cause i went to the doc to see y i wasn't having AF for 5 months and then i out of know where AF arrived the doc never mentioned possibly putting me on clomid or anything like that, so should i call and ask the doc if it is right for me she knows i have been doing my research oh my problem but she gave me a clean bill of health all test results came back perfect and my ultrasound showed nothing wrong
> 
> help!
> thanks
> 
> how long have you been ttc???
> My doctor didn't give it to me until I had been ttc for over a year with no success.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have been trying sence oct of last year i had a MC in feb 2010 and after that i was on bc for 3 months cause i didnt want to get prego right away but yes deff ttc sense oct 2010Click to expand...
> 
> have you told your doctor how long it's been?? If you went 5 months without AF, it sounds like you aren't ovulating like you should, and therefore need clomid to help you out. Maybe you should try another doctor.Click to expand...

:coffee:im goin to call the doc back if AF doesnt show up this month !!! its jus a waiting game right not ....the funny thing is i used a OV test durning the week im supposed ov and i did get a positive result . so im in the 2 week wait till testing :happydance: jus hoping nature took its course and trying to stay positive bout thing i have told the doc bout bout 5 month spurts without AF and she was a lil worried till all my test results came back perfect! and when we sat down she even told me ur jus not ovulating normal and some women do that and she know we want to get preggo! so she was ether clueless bout what to do or jus didnt want to spend time on it now this is my family doc now an obgyn i have to get referred to the obgyn but i may want to. ty for ur time :blush:


----------



## Belliecita

:witch: She got me this morning. I'm out. :cry:

Here's to next month and round 2 of Clomid!


----------



## LittleBird

Belliecita said:


> :witch: She got me this morning. I'm out. :cry:
> 
> Here's to next month and round 2 of Clomid!

I'm sorry she got you! I have heard that people have better luck after 1 or 2 cycles of Clomid, so I'm hoping that the next one will be the month for your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Mumof1andttc

brooke28 said:


> Mumof1andttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumof1andttc said:
> 
> 
> ok was it easy to be prescribed clomid cause i went to the doc to see y i wasn't having AF for 5 months and then i out of know where AF arrived the doc never mentioned possibly putting me on clomid or anything like that, so should i call and ask the doc if it is right for me she knows i have been doing my research oh my problem but she gave me a clean bill of health all test results came back perfect and my ultrasound showed nothing wrong
> 
> help!
> thanks
> 
> how long have you been ttc???
> My doctor didn't give it to me until I had been ttc for over a year with no success.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have been trying sence oct of last year i had a MC in feb 2010 and after that i was on bc for 3 months cause i didnt want to get prego right away but yes deff ttc sense oct 2010Click to expand...
> 
> have you told your doctor how long it's been?? If you went 5 months without AF, it sounds like you aren't ovulating like you should, and therefore need clomid to help you out. Maybe you should try another doctor.Click to expand...

yeah i told my hubby that i should get a second option and him and i came to the agreement if AF doesn't come around the 28th like last month which was my first AF since Jan :shrug: and i get to start testing and hoping for :bfp: in 6 day because i have all the signs that i did ov and got a positive ovulation test and we :sex: all week sorry tmi!:blush: im cramping a lil every day lil back pain i get soooo tired around 3 pm i jus want a nap and i fight to stay up. i pee all the time like i never get up to pee at night and the last 3 nights i have and have very vivid dream i remember every one that i have sooo weird~
all my friends r rooting for me and doin the happy dance :happydance:


----------



## Mumof1andttc

Belliecita said:


> :witch: She got me this morning. I'm out. :cry:
> 
> Here's to next month and round 2 of Clomid!

sorry that damn :witch: came big hope for ur next cycle~~:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Belliecita

Thanks Mum...you're very sweet!
FX for you this month!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## newlywedgal

Hello ladies I have been absent for a while. I was on clomid and ovidrel for about 6 cycles with no luck. I am so discouraged I don't even want to try anymore. I am just waiting on a miracle. I am still taking the clomid until my Rx runs out (which is about 2 more cycles) but no more ovidrel and no more monitoring. I have been tracking ovulation and trying to BD when i am most fertile but that's all.

Before the meds my cycles use to be a solid 25 days but ovulation was really late - around day 16 or 17, which I thought was really late for such a short cycle. Since the meds my cycle has been 28 days with ovulation dead smack on the middle - at like day 14 or 15. My last cycle was 30 days - had me all excited as if I might be pregnant this in came. This cycle I am currently on day 32 and no AF yet but BFP test so I am sure it's my cycle playing tricks on me again.


----------



## Mumof1andttc

newlywedgal said:


> Hello ladies I have been absent for a while. I was on clomid and ovidrel for about 6 cycles with no luck. I am so discouraged I don't even want to try anymore. I am just waiting on a miracle. I am still taking the clomid until my Rx runs out (which is about 2 more cycles) but no more ovidrel and no more monitoring. I have been tracking ovulation and trying to BD when i am most fertile but that's all.
> 
> Before the meds my cycles use to be a solid 25 days but ovulation was really late - around day 16 or 17, which I thought was really late for such a short cycle. Since the meds my cycle has been 28 days with ovulation dead smack on the middle - at like day 14 or 15. My last cycle was 30 days - had me all excited as if I might be pregnant this in came. This cycle I am currently on day 32 and no AF yet but BFP test so I am sure it's my cycle playing tricks on me again.


keep ur hopes up i no AF can be so mean some times and not come when she is supposed to trust me she doesnt come for me for like 5 months at a time:cry: but im hoping too get that fixed and put her in her place lol and or hoping im already prego!! but neway enough bout me jus get ur mind off of it that is what i have done and stay positive i trying not to watch tcl to much during the week cause all the baby shows i think that is y i was so depressed instead me and my lil girl go for a walk go play out side get that vitamin D (sun) always helps me!


----------



## RNmommy

I did get my results back today. They were 5662. Not as high as they could have been but doctor doesn't seem concerned. I was a wreck today, crying all day. But my doc got on the phone and reassured me that everything was fine as far as he was concerned but if I wanted to have my levels checked again tomorrow just for peace of mind then he would be happy to do it. (Because Im leaving tomorrow afternoon for vacation and will be gone for 10 days - what a way to spend my vacation...worrying....UGH)
So I go back in the morning. 
Hoping they're still going up. He said that he knows textbooks say that they should double every 48hrs but its not exact and the numbers fluctuate. 
I know it should have made me feel better, but Im still going crazy about it.
Im not bleeding or cramping, so thats a good thing.
If Im in GA and I start to bleed or cramp real bad I'll just go to the ER. Hopefully I don't have to do that. 
And Im praying when I go to the doc on May 31 I'll see my little bean's ticking heartbeat!!!


----------



## LittleBird

RNmommy -- I hope they get your numbers back to you ASAP so you can feel more relaxed on vacation! It's definitely good that you're not bleeding or cramping. I hope things go smoothly between now and the end of the month and you will see a healthy bean on the 31st!


----------



## RNmommy

Thank you LittleBird!!!! :hugs:
Have you tested yet??? I see you're 9DPO!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

RNmommy said:


> Thank you LittleBird!!!! :hugs:
> Have you tested yet??? I see you're 9DPO!!!!

Yep, started yesterday. BFNs so far. But it hasn't gotten me all depressed yet because I know the chances are quite low for a positive at this point.


----------



## RNmommy

LittleBird said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you LittleBird!!!! :hugs:
> Have you tested yet??? I see you're 9DPO!!!!
> 
> Yep, started yesterday. BFNs so far. But it hasn't gotten me all depressed yet because I know the chances are quite low for a positive at this point.Click to expand...

You know, I swore I was going to be one of those that got a BFP early, like 7 or 8 DPO...Im an overachiever....LMAO!!! But I sure didn't!!!
Not til 10DPO I got a really faint line that morning but got dark lines that afternoon. 
I guess this little bean is just showing me already how stubborn he's going to be! :)


----------



## LittleBird

RNmommy said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you LittleBird!!!! :hugs:
> Have you tested yet??? I see you're 9DPO!!!!
> 
> Yep, started yesterday. BFNs so far. But it hasn't gotten me all depressed yet because I know the chances are quite low for a positive at this point.Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I swore I was going to be one of those that got a BFP early, like 7 or 8 DPO...Im an overachiever....LMAO!!! But I sure didn't!!!
> Not til 10DPO I got a really faint line that morning but got dark lines that afternoon.
> I guess this little bean is just showing me already how stubborn he's going to be! :)Click to expand...

But you know, 10DPO is still really good! A lot of people don't get BFP on that day! Uh oh. Stubbornness in utero. Sounds like you'll have your hands full! :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

LittleBird said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you LittleBird!!!! :hugs:
> Have you tested yet??? I see you're 9DPO!!!!
> 
> Yep, started yesterday. BFNs so far. But it hasn't gotten me all depressed yet because I know the chances are quite low for a positive at this point.Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I swore I was going to be one of those that got a BFP early, like 7 or 8 DPO...Im an overachiever....LMAO!!! But I sure didn't!!!
> Not til 10DPO I got a really faint line that morning but got dark lines that afternoon.
> I guess this little bean is just showing me already how stubborn he's going to be! :)Click to expand...
> 
> But you know, 10DPO is still really good! A lot of people don't get BFP on that day! Uh oh. Stubbornness in utero. Sounds like you'll have your hands full! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## RNmommy

You know, I just did some more research and I dont know why I have it my head that its supposed to double every 48hrs. UGH!!! I frustrate myself. 

I found this online....


"*Normal" Doubling Time

hCG levels

Doubling Time*

Under 1200 mIU/ml - 31-72 hours

Between 1200 to 6000 mIU/ml - 72-96 hours

Over 6000 mIU/ml - more than 96 hours


----------



## brooke28

RN- Your little bean is just fine....I know it!!!
I know it is hard not to worry, especially when you want something so bad!!! 
Those numbers are awesome...even if they aren't exactly doubled.


----------



## Autumntx

I know I'm a newbie but I posted in this forum recently and just wanted to give you guys some news. I planned on starting clomid in a few days. We've been trying naturally for a yr and had recently taken time off. Everyone says when you stop trying it happens. Well I took a preg test last night ( I know, night urine isnt potent) but I had a faint positive. Period isnt due for a few more days and all the tests I took did have a second line. I cried and went from extremely exhausted and ready for sleep to not being able to sleep at all. Im happy, scared and in disbelief. Hopefully the tests are right and just picking it up early. Will post when I know more. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LittleBird

Autumntx said:


> I know I'm a newbie but I posted in this forum recently and just wanted to give you guys some news. I planned on starting clomid in a few days. We've been trying naturally for a yr and had recently taken time off. Everyone says when you stop trying it happens. Well I took a preg test last night ( I know, night urine isnt potent) but I had a faint positive. Period isnt due for a few more days and all the tests I took did have a second line. I cried and went from extremely exhausted and ready for sleep to not being able to sleep at all. Im happy, scared and in disbelief. Hopefully the tests are right and just picking it up early. Will post when I know more. Fingers crossed!

Oh, wow, Autumntx! Congratulations! I guess your body knew you were getting serious! I hope you have a healthy and happy nine months!


----------



## Belliecita

Autumn---that is FABULOUS news!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Autumntx

Thank you so much guys! Its been a rough day. Has anyone ever taken the digital pregnancy tests? Ive taken 4 diff types of tests, 9 in total and only the digital were negative. A bit extreme, I know. But I wanted to really be sure before I announced it to my husband. I am a bit achy/crampy today and that's scaring me. Happy and scared but really trying to relax about it. Heading out on a dinner date in a few to tell him. PS: We've been together 11 yrs and this will be our first child together. Also, the way I am telling my husband is pretty neat I think. Right after my surgery last may, I order customized fortune cookies that have notes inside telling him he will be a daddy. He's Chinese and we eat lots of Chinese food so we are having dinner at the place where we had our wedding reception. I cant wait!


----------



## LittleBird

Autumntx said:


> Thank you so much guys! Its been a rough day. Has anyone ever taken the digital pregnancy tests? Ive taken 4 diff types of tests, 9 in total and only the digital were negative. A bit extreme, I know. But I wanted to really be sure before I announced it to my husband. I am a bit achy/crampy today and that's scaring me. Happy and scared but really trying to relax about it. Heading out on a dinner date in a few to tell him. PS: We've been together 11 yrs and this will be our first child together. Also, the way I am telling my husband is pretty neat I think. Right after my surgery last may, I order customized fortune cookies that have notes inside telling him he will be a daddy. He's Chinese and we eat lots of Chinese food so we are having dinner at the place where we had our wedding reception. I cant wait!

That sounds like an awesome way to tell him! Please let us know how he reacts!


----------



## cheercrazy

OK girls.....dont get ur hopes up......i'm 9DPO today and i did a HPT this morning with a FRER and there is the FAINTEST.....and i mean faintest line. I showed my hubby and he seems to think there is nothing there. I shwoed his friend and he saw it but said "its so light it's probably negative".......BUT........a line is a line isn't it??? Is this FINALLY my :bfp:????


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, I hope it is your BFP! I'm feeling the same way, not sure if mine is positive or negative. Test tomorrow with FMU and please let us know what happens!


----------



## cheercrazy

LittleBird said:


> Wow, I hope it is your BFP! I'm feeling the same way, not sure if mine is positive or negative. Test tomorrow with FMU and please let us know what happens!

I used FMU this morning!!!


----------



## LittleBird

cheercrazy said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I hope it is your BFP! I'm feeling the same way, not sure if mine is positive or negative. Test tomorrow with FMU and please let us know what happens!
> 
> I used FMU this morning!!!Click to expand...

I think your line will keep getting darker and there will be no doubt. I know for mine, at least, there's a little doubt. I want to see that line clear as day.


----------



## cheercrazy

LittleBird said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I hope it is your BFP! I'm feeling the same way, not sure if mine is positive or negative. Test tomorrow with FMU and please let us know what happens!
> 
> I used FMU this morning!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think your line will keep getting darker and there will be no doubt. I know for mine, at least, there's a little doubt. I want to see that line clear as day.Click to expand...

I'm going to get a clearblue digital in a day or too. There's no denying a "PREGNANT"


----------



## Autumntx

cheercrazy said:


> OK girls.....dont get ur hopes up......i'm 9DPO today and i did a HPT this morning with a FRER and there is the FAINTEST.....and i mean faintest line. I showed my hubby and he seems to think there is nothing there. I shwoed his friend and he saw it but said "its so light it's probably negative".......BUT........a line is a line isn't it??? Is this FINALLY my :bfp:????


same just happened to me on SEVEN tests! Could 7 tests be wrong? hope not and good luck to you!~


----------



## Autumntx

LittleBird said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much guys! Its been a rough day. Has anyone ever taken the digital pregnancy tests? Ive taken 4 diff types of tests, 9 in total and only the digital were negative. A bit extreme, I know. But I wanted to really be sure before I announced it to my husband. I am a bit achy/crampy today and that's scaring me. Happy and scared but really trying to relax about it. Heading out on a dinner date in a few to tell him. PS: We've been together 11 yrs and this will be our first child together. Also, the way I am telling my husband is pretty neat I think. Right after my surgery last may, I order customized fortune cookies that have notes inside telling him he will be a daddy. He's Chinese and we eat lots of Chinese food so we are having dinner at the place where we had our wedding reception. I cant wait!
> 
> That sounds like an awesome way to tell him! Please let us know how he reacts!Click to expand...


He seriously couldn't believe we had fortunes like that since we have been trying for so long. It took him about 10 minutes to finally get it. It was hilarious and so emotional!


----------



## LittleBird

So cute!


----------



## cheercrazy

Autumntx said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> OK girls.....dont get ur hopes up......i'm 9DPO today and i did a HPT this morning with a FRER and there is the FAINTEST.....and i mean faintest line. I showed my hubby and he seems to think there is nothing there. I shwoed his friend and he saw it but said "its so light it's probably negative".......BUT........a line is a line isn't it??? Is this FINALLY my :bfp:????
> 
> 
> same just happened to me on SEVEN tests! Could 7 tests be wrong? hope not and good luck to you!~Click to expand...

I hope so too. Just did another one and there is still a VERY faint line. But its definately there. Will test again 2morro and again the next day


----------



## missangie

congrats Autumn, very cute way of telling him! A friend of ours proposed to his now wife with a fortune cookie!

Cheercrazy, see it is your turn! I sure hope those lines get darker for you. keep us updated!!!!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

missangie said:


> congrats Autumn, very cute way of telling him! A friend of ours proposed to his now wife with a fortune cookie!
> 
> Cheercrazy, see it is your turn! I sure hope those lines get darker for you. keep us updated!!!!!!

thanks angie. I hope so too :)


----------



## Autumntx

SO I've had a massive headache for 12 hours now. Im scared to take anything but did take a homeopathic rx and nothing has helped. I've read mixed reviews on taking tylenol. Also Im very achy in my left side, another pos test today but it was very faint like the previous. Praying this isnt a tubal:/


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your weekend is good well afm been food shopping just chilling why my son is shopping with his nan ff has still not put my o in so don't no whats going on does any one no if i can take anything for this cold are or hay fever x x x


----------



## Autumntx

I know Im crazy but I wanted a ticker too:) How do you add these to your signature?

[link=https://lilypie.com][img noborder]https://lmtf.lilypie.com/3QiEm7.png[/img][/link]

My ticker doesnt show:(


----------



## caz & bob

all you do is copy and paste to your signature just go in to your go on name go on customize the go down to your signature and copy and paste it in there x x x


----------



## Autumntx

Thanks!


----------



## apanda128

Hey ladies! I posted on here about a week ago and introduced myself but then things went bad for me and i got all sad and discouraged. Im not sure why but all of a sudden i was sure that the clomid was not gonna work for us this month (its my first month) and i was just feeling.... down. So i took a week off from baby stuff, didn't read the boards or watch the shows or anything. All i did was keep testing with my opk's. I was frustrated because i have been doing 2 at a time (2 diffrent brands) and one day i could get an almost positive on one and nothing on the other or visa versa. WELL for the past 2 days i have been feeling ODD! Never had this feeling before but i was trying to ignore it. Then this afternoon at about 11 i did my opk tests and BOTH had VERY positive lines!!! I was so excited that i ran and told my husband and was jumping up and down like a crazy person! i have never gotten a true positive on any POAS test weather it was opk or hpt haha. So i am on cloud 9 at the moment and cant wait to make this baby! Please keep your fingers crossed for me! Sorry this was so long!!


----------



## caz & bob

autu congrats hun fx for you apanda x x x


----------



## Autumntx

apanda128 said:


> Hey ladies! I posted on here about a week ago and introduced myself but then things went bad for me and i got all sad and discouraged. Im not sure why but all of a sudden i was sure that the clomid was not gonna work for us this month (its my first month) and i was just feeling.... down. So i took a week off from baby stuff, didn't read the boards or watch the shows or anything. All i did was keep testing with my opk's. I was frustrated because i have been doing 2 at a time (2 diffrent brands) and one day i could get an almost positive on one and nothing on the other or visa versa. WELL for the past 2 days i have been feeling ODD! Never had this feeling before but i was trying to ignore it. Then this afternoon at about 11 i did my opk tests and BOTH had VERY positive lines!!! I was so excited that i ran and told my husband and was jumping up and down like a crazy person! i have never gotten a true positive on any POAS test weather it was opk or hpt haha. So i am on cloud 9 at the moment and cant wait to make this baby! Please keep your fingers crossed for me! Sorry this was so long!!

 Congrats! Go make that baby!!!!:happydance:


----------



## cheercrazy

Autumntx said:


> SO I've had a massive headache for 12 hours now. Im scared to take anything but did take a homeopathic rx and nothing has helped. I've read mixed reviews on taking tylenol. Also Im very achy in my left side, another pos test today but it was very faint like the previous. Praying this isnt a tubal:/

I took another test this morning at 10dpo. Still very faint too. But then i decided to take the clearblue digital and it came up "Positive" 1-2 weeks. So there denying now that i'm pregnant. The psychic was right!!! She said i'd be pregnant within 3 months!!!

cycle 1 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
cycle 2 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
Cycle 3 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfp:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303880400z0z1305954000z0.png


----------



## Autumntx

cheercrazy said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> SO I've had a massive headache for 12 hours now. Im scared to take anything but did take a homeopathic rx and nothing has helped. I've read mixed reviews on taking tylenol. Also Im very achy in my left side, another pos test today but it was very faint like the previous. Praying this isnt a tubal:/
> 
> I took another test this morning at 10dpo. Still very faint too. But then i decided to take the clearblue digital and it came up "Positive" 1-2 weeks. So there denying now that i'm pregnant. The psychic was right!!! She said i'd be pregnant within 3 months!!!
> 
> cycle 1 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> cycle 2 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> Cycle 3 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfp:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303880400z0z1305954000z0.pngClick to expand...



So exciting! My tests have all been positive minus the digital. Gonna wait a few more days and maybe I can try the clearblue brand. I used First Response digital. Cycle was supposed to start over today and I havent had a visitor, been exhausted all day and going to the bathroom non stop.


----------



## Autumntx

ah! we are a day apart!


----------



## cheercrazy

Autumntx said:


> ah! we are a day apart!

yay how exciting. We can be Bump Buddies :happydance:


----------



## cheercrazy

Autumntx said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> SO I've had a massive headache for 12 hours now. Im scared to take anything but did take a homeopathic rx and nothing has helped. I've read mixed reviews on taking tylenol. Also Im very achy in my left side, another pos test today but it was very faint like the previous. Praying this isnt a tubal:/
> 
> I took another test this morning at 10dpo. Still very faint too. But then i decided to take the clearblue digital and it came up "Positive" 1-2 weeks. So there denying now that i'm pregnant. The psychic was right!!! She said i'd be pregnant within 3 months!!!
> 
> cycle 1 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> cycle 2 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> Cycle 3 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfp:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303880400z0z1305954000z0.pngClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So exciting! My tests have all been positive minus the digital. Gonna wait a few more days and maybe I can try the clearblue brand. I used First Response digital. Cycle was supposed to start over today and I havent had a visitor, been exhausted all day and going to the bathroom non stop.Click to expand...

Actually we are the same day. My ticker is wrong. I found out yesterday...i'm in australia so we are in a different time zone :) I should be 3 weeks 4 days too!!!


----------



## Autumntx

cheercrazy said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> SO I've had a massive headache for 12 hours now. Im scared to take anything but did take a homeopathic rx and nothing has helped. I've read mixed reviews on taking tylenol. Also Im very achy in my left side, another pos test today but it was very faint like the previous. Praying this isnt a tubal:/
> 
> I took another test this morning at 10dpo. Still very faint too. But then i decided to take the clearblue digital and it came up "Positive" 1-2 weeks. So there denying now that i'm pregnant. The psychic was right!!! She said i'd be pregnant within 3 months!!!
> 
> cycle 1 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> cycle 2 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> Cycle 3 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfp:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303880400z0z1305954000z0.pngClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So exciting! My tests have all been positive minus the digital. Gonna wait a few more days and maybe I can try the clearblue brand. I used First Response digital. Cycle was supposed to start over today and I havent had a visitor, been exhausted all day and going to the bathroom non stop.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually we are the same day. My ticker is wrong. I found out yesterday...i'm in australia so we are in a different time zone :) I should be 3 weeks 4 days too!!!Click to expand...

YAY! My husband has family there:) Really want to visit one day. And yes we can def be bump buddies! So excited!


----------



## LittleBird

cheercrazy said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> SO I've had a massive headache for 12 hours now. Im scared to take anything but did take a homeopathic rx and nothing has helped. I've read mixed reviews on taking tylenol. Also Im very achy in my left side, another pos test today but it was very faint like the previous. Praying this isnt a tubal:/
> 
> I took another test this morning at 10dpo. Still very faint too. But then i decided to take the clearblue digital and it came up "Positive" 1-2 weeks. So there denying now that i'm pregnant. The psychic was right!!! She said i'd be pregnant within 3 months!!!
> 
> cycle 1 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> cycle 2 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> Cycle 3 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfp:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303880400z0z1305954000z0.pngClick to expand...

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!

Now, would you mind talking some sense into my HPTs? :haha:


----------



## missangie

woohoo for the new BFP's!!!! 

Is there anyone left who isnt pregnant? haha Littlebird, I hope this is your month too!!


----------



## CanAmFam

so thrilled for those of you getting your positives-- with some so early into the trek!

welcome tot he new folks starting on the clomid. try to not get discouraged. i think im the queen of negativity, and all of my months were a bust but it seems nearly everyone else doesnt have the results i do!( which is a good thing!)

good luck continuing those early pregnancies! i wish you nothing but the best. 

ive started my first round of injections as of this morning and my antibiotics. early june ill start my others and hopefully by june 14th ill have a retrieval and then a transfer 6-7 days later. 
crossing my fingers that by the end of june i finally get the result ive been looking for for 6 years -- and that it sticks.


----------



## Autumntx

CanAmFam said:


> so thrilled for those of you getting your positives-- with some so early into the trek!
> 
> welcome tot he new folks starting on the clomid. try to not get discouraged. i think im the queen of negativity, and all of my months were a bust but it seems nearly everyone else doesnt have the results i do!( which is a good thing!)
> 
> good luck continuing those early pregnancies! i wish you nothing but the best.
> 
> ive started my first round of injections as of this morning and my antibiotics. early june ill start my others and hopefully by june 14th ill have a retrieval and then a transfer 6-7 days later.
> crossing my fingers that by the end of june i finally get the result ive been looking for for 6 years -- and that it sticks.

Good luck to you and I cant wait to hear great things this summer!


----------



## cheercrazy

Autumntx said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> SO I've had a massive headache for 12 hours now. Im scared to take anything but did take a homeopathic rx and nothing has helped. I've read mixed reviews on taking tylenol. Also Im very achy in my left side, another pos test today but it was very faint like the previous. Praying this isnt a tubal:/
> 
> I took another test this morning at 10dpo. Still very faint too. But then i decided to take the clearblue digital and it came up "Positive" 1-2 weeks. So there denying now that i'm pregnant. The psychic was right!!! She said i'd be pregnant within 3 months!!!
> 
> cycle 1 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> cycle 2 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> Cycle 3 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfp:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303880400z0z1305954000z0.pngClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So exciting! My tests have all been positive minus the digital. Gonna wait a few more days and maybe I can try the clearblue brand. I used First Response digital. Cycle was supposed to start over today and I havent had a visitor, been exhausted all day and going to the bathroom non stop.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually we are the same day. My ticker is wrong. I found out yesterday...i'm in australia so we are in a different time zone :) I should be 3 weeks 4 days too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> YAY! My husband has family there:) Really want to visit one day. And yes we can def be bump buddies! So excited!Click to expand...

Its beautiful over here. Where abouts are your husbands family??
I'm so excited too. I'm gunna not stress aboutt his pregnancy and just relax and enjoy it. My last pregnancy i was so stress i was going to lose it and i did. So no stressing for me this pregnancy!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

LittleBird said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> SO I've had a massive headache for 12 hours now. Im scared to take anything but did take a homeopathic rx and nothing has helped. I've read mixed reviews on taking tylenol. Also Im very achy in my left side, another pos test today but it was very faint like the previous. Praying this isnt a tubal:/
> 
> I took another test this morning at 10dpo. Still very faint too. But then i decided to take the clearblue digital and it came up "Positive" 1-2 weeks. So there denying now that i'm pregnant. The psychic was right!!! She said i'd be pregnant within 3 months!!!
> 
> cycle 1 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> cycle 2 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> Cycle 3 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfp:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303880400z0z1305954000z0.pngClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Now, would you mind talking some sense into my HPTs? :haha:Click to expand...

hahaha i'll do my best. Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Autumntx

cheercrazy said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> SO I've had a massive headache for 12 hours now. Im scared to take anything but did take a homeopathic rx and nothing has helped. I've read mixed reviews on taking tylenol. Also Im very achy in my left side, another pos test today but it was very faint like the previous. Praying this isnt a tubal:/
> 
> I took another test this morning at 10dpo. Still very faint too. But then i decided to take the clearblue digital and it came up "Positive" 1-2 weeks. So there denying now that i'm pregnant. The psychic was right!!! She said i'd be pregnant within 3 months!!!
> 
> cycle 1 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> cycle 2 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
> Cycle 3 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfp:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303880400z0z1305954000z0.pngClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So exciting! My tests have all been positive minus the digital. Gonna wait a few more days and maybe I can try the clearblue brand. I used First Response digital. Cycle was supposed to start over today and I havent had a visitor, been exhausted all day and going to the bathroom non stop.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually we are the same day. My ticker is wrong. I found out yesterday...i'm in australia so we are in a different time zone :) I should be 3 weeks 4 days too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> YAY! My husband has family there:) Really want to visit one day. And yes we can def be bump buddies! So excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Its beautiful over here. Where abouts are your husbands family??
> I'm so excited too. I'm gunna not stress aboutt his pregnancy and just relax and enjoy it. My last pregnancy i was so stress i was going to lose it and i did. So no stressing for me this pregnancy!!!Click to expand...

Not sure where they are, I will ck into that. Def dont stress! I've been very stressed with work and I've promised myself to just relax too!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CanAmFam said:


> so thrilled for those of you getting your positives-- with some so early into the trek!
> 
> welcome tot he new folks starting on the clomid. try to not get discouraged. i think im the queen of negativity, and all of my months were a bust but it seems nearly everyone else doesnt have the results i do!( which is a good thing!)
> 
> good luck continuing those early pregnancies! i wish you nothing but the best.
> 
> ive started my first round of injections as of this morning and my antibiotics. early june ill start my others and hopefully by june 14th ill have a retrieval and then a transfer 6-7 days later.
> crossing my fingers that by the end of june i finally get the result ive been looking for for 6 years -- and that it sticks.

Good luck girl ... still following you and your progress!!! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just had a my roast dinner it was yumyum now were having Ben & Jerry ice cream i have got bad pain in my left side don't no if it ibs or was cant wait to test this week x x x


----------



## RNmommy

Just got off the phone with the doctor's office!!!!!

5/18/11 - HCG 5226, Progesterone 34.1

*5/20/11 - HCG 9883, Progesterone 28*

Whoop Whoop!!! :dance:

*I have to read through and catch up later, just wanted to post the good news!!!!*


----------



## LittleBird

RNmommy said:


> Just got off the phone with the doctor's office!!!!!
> 
> 5/18/11 - HCG 5226, Progesterone 34.1
> 
> *5/20/11 - HCG 9883, Progesterone 28*
> 
> Whoop Whoop!!! :dance:
> 
> *I have to read through and catch up later, just wanted to post the good news!!!!*

Aweseome! :thumbup:


----------



## wanting2010

That's fantastic RN!!


----------



## caz & bob

thats brill news hun wooppp x x x


----------



## Mumof1andttc

gratz RN:thumbup:


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> Just got off the phone with the doctor's office!!!!!
> 
> 5/18/11 - HCG 5226, Progesterone 34.1
> 
> *5/20/11 - HCG 9883, Progesterone 28*
> 
> Whoop Whoop!!! :dance:
> 
> *I have to read through and catch up later, just wanted to post the good news!!!!*

Yay good news for you. Did u see my good news?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303794000z4z1305867600z0.png


----------



## cheercrazy

How do i add a photo?


----------



## Belliecita

Ugggg.....I'd forgotten about the Clomid bloat...:wacko:

So now me and my fat-girl jammies will make dinner and then veg out!!!


----------



## RNmommy

cheercrazy said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with the doctor's office!!!!!
> 
> 5/18/11 - HCG 5226, Progesterone 34.1
> 
> *5/20/11 - HCG 9883, Progesterone 28*
> 
> Whoop Whoop!!! :dance:
> 
> *I have to read through and catch up later, just wanted to post the good news!!!!*
> 
> Yay good news for you. Did u see my good news?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303794000z4z1305867600z0.pngClick to expand...

OMG!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! I didn't even see that, I havent read through the threads yet. Just hopped on real quick to add my results. 
I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance: :dance:


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with the doctor's office!!!!!
> 
> 5/18/11 - HCG 5226, Progesterone 34.1
> 
> *5/20/11 - HCG 9883, Progesterone 28*
> 
> Whoop Whoop!!! :dance:
> 
> *I have to read through and catch up later, just wanted to post the good news!!!!*
> 
> Yay good news for you. Did u see my good news?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303794000z4z1305867600z0.pngClick to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! I didn't even see that, I havent read through the threads yet. Just hopped on real quick to add my results.
> I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dance: :dance:Click to expand...

Thanks so much. I'm So excited. HUbby is excited bu says he doesnt wanna talk about it until i'm further along. Which kinda pissed me off but i see where he's coming from. He doesnt wanna lose another one. 
I'm off to my obgyn 2morro for my first Hcg injection. I have to have them once a week until 12 weeks. It drops my chance of misarriage from 20% to 2%.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi everyone. So as u all know i finally got my :bfp: Well i went and saw my obgyn on thursday and he did a vaginal ultrasound. I am still VERY early but he thinks i am pregnant with TWINS!!! He is away this week but i go back to see him on the 9th of June and he will do another scan. I should be 6 weeks then so i might even get to see 2 little heartbeats :)


----------



## Jasiellover

Awww twins?!?! CONGRATS!


----------



## missangie

cheercrazy said:


> Hi everyone. So as u all know i finally got my :bfp: Well i went and saw my obgyn on thursday and he did a vaginal ultrasound. I am still VERY early but he thinks i am pregnant with TWINS!!! He is away this week but i go back to see him on the 9th of June and he will do another scan. I should be 6 weeks then so i might even get to see 2 little heartbeats :)

that is awesome news! i cant wait for the update!!! congrats


----------



## brooke28

cheercrazy said:


> Hi everyone. So as u all know i finally got my :bfp: Well i went and saw my obgyn on thursday and he did a vaginal ultrasound. I am still VERY early but he thinks i am pregnant with TWINS!!! He is away this week but i go back to see him on the 9th of June and he will do another scan. I should be 6 weeks then so i might even get to see 2 little heartbeats :)

YAY!!! I go back June 9th as well. I so hope it is twins...if so we definitely need to be bump buddies!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Cheer - YAY for twinsies!!!! Im so jealous!!!! I swore I saw two little peas on my first ultrasound. What a tease!!! Because today I only saw one. But Im happy with my one thriving little beanie!!!

I had some more spotting while I was away. Actually had an episode of dark red bleeding on Wednesday morning. Went to ER and all they did was bloodwork because I knew my previous HCG levels. UGH!!! They were 9883 on May 20, and 25421 on May 25th, the day I went to ER (cause I was away on vacation). 
Haven't had any kind of spotting since. YAY!!!! 

Had doctor appt this morning. He didn't do anymore bloodwork or anything. I gave him my paperwork from the hospital showing my hcg levels of 25421 and other bloodwork. He did my ultrasound and it showed my little peanut. He had to look around for a few minutes and I was getting very nervous. But he found my beanie, snuggled in good. First measurement showed 6w6d but then he moved the wand around and measured again and it measured 7w1d which is exactly what I am. Go me! LOL!
Got to see the little flickering heartbeat and got to hear it too! It was awesome! Heartrate was in the 150's. Doc said everything looks great and I go back in 1 month. I can't wait. I'll get to see something that actually looks like a baby then. LOL!

I've been puking my brains out! Started on Thursday and been sick to my stomach ever since. What fun. But I guess I really can't complain, the end result is totally worth it. Haha. 

Brooke - How are you doing??? Still sick??


----------



## brooke28

RN- So glad to hear everything is ok. And glad you got to hear the little heartbeat!!! But I hate that you are so sick. I am doing ok, still quite nauseous. Not puking as much as before, but it still seems to be a daily thing. I think the worst is my sense of smell...everything smells horrible to me, which ends up making me puke:haha:
Also, my new problem at the moment is horrendous migraines!!!! And nothing helps, and they also make me puke!!! It never ends :haha:


----------



## LittleBird

Cheercrazy -- twins! That would be awesome. I'm kinda hoping for that b/c DH says we're done after this. 

RNmommy -- sorry about the bleeding scare. Glad to hear it has stopped. Take care of yourself and your little bean!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## cheercrazy

brooke28 said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. So as u all know i finally got my :bfp: Well i went and saw my obgyn on thursday and he did a vaginal ultrasound. I am still VERY early but he thinks i am pregnant with TWINS!!! He is away this week but i go back to see him on the 9th of June and he will do another scan. I should be 6 weeks then so i might even get to see 2 little heartbeats :)
> 
> YAY!!! I go back June 9th as well. I so hope it is twins...if so we definitely need to be bump buddies!!!Click to expand...

You are a bit ahead of me but we can still be bump buddies. Good things about the Hcg injections i'm on is that i have to go see my doc every week til 12 weeks so i get an ultrasound every week :) He's away this week tho so i dont get my next ultrasound until 6 weeks. Hopefully there will be 2 little heartbeats beating away. Check out my ultrasound pic and tell me what u think? It was at 4 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-3.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 10









Untitled-5.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## brooke28

It definitely looks like 2 to me!!!
I hope everything works out, and you get to see those 2 little heartbeats!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

brooke28 said:


> It definitely looks like 2 to me!!!
> I hope everything works out, and you get to see those 2 little heartbeats!!!

Is that what yours looked like that early?? I have another ultrasound 2morro. I'll be 5w1d so hopefully i'll see more then :)

How are your little munchkins goin?


----------



## Snighti

my vulva is still swollen up 3dpo. Please i want to know if i'm pregnant or not. W
I was on clomid for 5day starting from day 2 of my cycle as directed by my doctor.


----------



## LittleBird

I think 3DPO is too early for implantation, so I doubt your body is showing pregnancy symptoms. The thing about AF symptoms and pregnancy symptoms -- there is a lot of overlap early on, during the 2WW! And I know that for myself, the Clomid caused some of those symptoms to be more pronounced last cycle, but I still ended up with a BFN. I hope that the symptoms continue and get stronger in the next few days, and you get your BFP in around a week!


----------



## Belliecita

Hi girls! I have a question? (This comes along with a little TMI, but oh well...we're all in this together!)
I've been poas to catch my :) on my ClearBlue Easy Ovulation kit. Nada. Zilch. Even when I should have been ovulating. Had a bit of ewcm. Then nothing for a few days. No :), very little cm. So now I should be 2 dpo and I've got lots of ewcm and my left side is sore. Still no :), but that's not uncommon for me to have lots of ewcm and ovulate a day or so after that shows. So my question is has anyone ovulated late while on Clomid??
Congrats to all of those BFPs!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

My first cycle of Clomid made me ovulate a day late. Hope you get that smiley face on your monitor so you have an idea where you are in your cycle!


----------



## Belliecita

Thanks LittleBird. Hopefully that's it. I o'd on my first round (right on time), so maybe this is just my body getting use to the Clomid and, thus, freaking out a litttle bit?! I feel like a poas addict right now, and hopefully I'll get my smiley face soon, and like you said, know where I am in my cycle.:thumbup:


----------



## brooke28

cheercrazy said:


> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> It definitely looks like 2 to me!!!
> I hope everything works out, and you get to see those 2 little heartbeats!!!
> 
> Is that what yours looked like that early?? I have another ultrasound 2morro. I'll be 5w1d so hopefully i'll see more then :)
> 
> How are your little munchkins goin?Click to expand...

I didn't have a scan as early as you. But from looking at other early scans, it def does look like there is 2!!! 

Maybe you can post it in the multiples forum, and one of those ladies can tell you if it looks like their early scans.

I can't wait for next scan...be sure to update immdediately!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

brooke28 said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> It definitely looks like 2 to me!!!
> I hope everything works out, and you get to see those 2 little heartbeats!!!
> 
> Is that what yours looked like that early?? I have another ultrasound 2morro. I'll be 5w1d so hopefully i'll see more then :)
> 
> How are your little munchkins goin?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't have a scan as early as you. But from looking at other early scans, it def does look like there is 2!!!
> 
> Maybe you can post it in the multiples forum, and one of those ladies can tell you if it looks like their early scans.
> 
> I can't wait for next scan...be sure to update immdediately!!!Click to expand...

Thanks brooke i might do that (add to mulitples forum)

cANT WAIT FOR MY SCAN THIS AFTERNOON!!!!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

brooke28 said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> It definitely looks like 2 to me!!!
> I hope everything works out, and you get to see those 2 little heartbeats!!!
> 
> Is that what yours looked like that early?? I have another ultrasound 2morro. I'll be 5w1d so hopefully i'll see more then :)
> 
> How are your little munchkins goin?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't have a scan as early as you. But from looking at other early scans, it def does look like there is 2!!!
> 
> Maybe you can post it in the multiples forum, and one of those ladies can tell you if it looks like their early scans.
> 
> I can't wait for next scan...be sure to update immdediately!!!Click to expand...

Hi girls well i had my other ultrasound today....its not Twins!!! Only a singleton. I'm OVER the moon to even have one healthy gestational sac and yolk. My dates are spot on too...i'm 5w 1d


----------



## LittleBird

cheercrazy said:


> Hi girls well i had my other ultrasound today....its not Twins!!! Only a singleton. I'm OVER the moon to even have one healthy gestational sac and yolk. My dates are spot on too...i'm 5w 1d

Good to hear everything went well with the ultrasound! Congratulations!


----------



## cheercrazy

Well it appears the morning sickness has started to kick in. My husband breathed on my face in bed this morning and i nearly threw up. lol

https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/777777/000000/My%20pregnancy/02/01/2012.pngMake a pregnancy ticker


----------



## CanAmFam

i hate not getting subscription notifications if i dont click one! it has been weeks since i got one :)

just wanted to drop by and say congrats to those folks that definitely got sticky beans! that is so fantastic!

no baby news yet but im about 10 days away from a retrieval give or take. my stimming shots start tomorrow and im pretty anxious about the pain of those. FX they dont burn as badly as ive been lead on to believe. ill have my next blood work on monday, my birthday, to see how my body reacted to the first 2 injections before changing the dose.

i had day 3 bloodwork on thursday that was all wonderful and my ultrasound was apparently "fantastic" he may have been over doing it since i havent had very good news this year, but i took it and thanked him. lol. 

so time ticks on, keep those buns in the oven, and to those still hoping to bake one, im with you and hoping for the best this cycle for all of you. have a fantastic weekend.


----------



## brooke28

Cheercrazy- I am so glad that your ultrasound went well...keep us updated!!!

CanAmFam- You have been on my mind lately...I wondered how you were. I am glad things are going good so far. I can't wait until to hear about your sticky bean soon!!! I pray for you every night...and will continue to.


----------



## CanAmFam

thanks brooke :) glad to hear your babies are doing fine!

i just took my first shot of the follistim and repronex mixture. OMG hot, burning hot! it felt a lot like if you get so frozen cold that it burns. (those that have super windchills in the winter, scraping off their cars may know that sensation... ) it lasted intensely about 10 minutes, too, 45 minutes later i still have a little burn left inside. NOT as bad as i had anticipated, but it surely sucked. 
believe me, im counting down the days. 

i have a massive headache now since taking the shot. ill see if that happens tomorrow, and mention it to the doctor on monday. enjoy your weekend folks.


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi all. Not much to report today. Still god extemely sore bbs and very mild nausea on and off. Supposed to see my obgyn on thursday to have my next hcg injection but i think i'm just going to get my mum to give me the next 2 shots. She is an RN and is much gentler than the doctor. lol.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf60c6.aspx


----------



## CanAmFam

have any of you been prescribed progesterone in oil as an injection? (after ovulation)

that is supposed to be the "doozy" one and im trying to get some opinions on how it actually feels. most people on this board seem to have been given the suppository which my Dr does not allow. 

just looking at the gauge of that needle and the thickness of the oil makes me twinge, not to mention it going into my muscle and having to do it for 40 mornings.


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, I have no experience with the Progesterone in oil. Sorry you have to inject yourself in the muscle so many time! I took the oral tablets vaginally after ovulation and had a lot of symptoms from it.


----------



## brooke28

One of my friends had to take the progesterone as an injection, I will have to ask her about it. I know she always dreaded going to get it though.


----------



## CanAmFam

brooke28 said:


> One of my friends had to take the progesterone as an injection, I will have to ask her about it. I know she always dreaded going to get it though.

yeah, im really not looking forward to it, id love to hear anything she has to say. we have no option for a nurse or doctor to do it, as it has to be done in the morning and i have to be at work by 7 . the office also just doesnt do that service. :( a friend that did use my doctor is a nurse, and she actually used to take it to work for other nurses to do :( i know the needle is the biggest one of the bunch, it is a lot of oil, and it is thick so you have to push it for an extended period. i know you have to rub it and walk for 5 minutes after, and take a hot shower after it to disperse the oil. ahhh 40 days of that. 

im sort of hoping that im dreading it so much, that it isnt as bad as i think, like all of the other shots ive taken. i did ask about the other methods and was told that the oil was "the gold standard" and best way to have a measured amount of the progesterone in the body. makes me cringe.


----------



## brooke28

Ok...I thought she went and had someone do them, but she said she did them herself. I must have been confused.

She said it wasn't s bad as it seems. She said the big needle makes it seems worse than what it is. Her advice on making it easier was to warm the oil before giving the injection (she said she always warmed it in her hand for several minutes beforehand), hold the skin tight where you are gonna inject, and to inject the oil slowly.

I hope this helps a little...if you have anymore questions, I can ask her.


----------



## CanAmFam

thanks so much, can you ask her if a specific muscle was best? im planning to use a hip muscle over a quad, but i dont know if that is a better choice or not.


----------



## brooke28

She said that was he best place to give it...that is where she always did hers...but to make sure the muscle is relaxed and not tensed at all, or it will hurt and be very sore. She said laying down always helped her to relax it better if you have someone else to give it for you.


----------



## CanAmFam

that is the plan! thanks for all of that helpful info, im glad i had the right idea :) got my call and my levels were good, ultrasound thursday. ill stop high jacking the thread now, go clomid doers, go! :)


----------



## brooke28

glad I could help!!!
Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

I'm so worried this morning. I have some dark brown spotting when i wipe. I strained alot doing a bowel movement yesterday and i had a transvaginal ultrasound 4 days ago so i'm not sure if either of those might have upset my cervix or if its something far worse. Please GOD not another miscarriage. I cant handle another one!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

I think you could call your doctor, but I would be less concerned about brown spotting because that sounds like old blood to me. If it were red it would be a little scarier, in my opinion. I understand the scariness of spotting during pregnancy, believe me. Just trying to give you something to be hopeful for and the color is definitely better than red. Hopefully it will stop soon but just take it easy. If constipation is an issue, are you allowed to take a stool softener? I'm not sure what's on your list of approved meds during pregnancy. Good luck and I hope the spotting stops very soon! :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

cheercrazy said:


> I'm so worried this morning. I have some dark brown spotting when i wipe. I strained alot doing a bowel movement yesterday and i had a transvaginal ultrasound 4 days ago so i'm not sure if either of those might have upset my cervix or if its something far worse. Please GOD not another miscarriage. I cant handle another one!!!!

Hey girl!!! I had the same thing that started right at 5 weeks. I would wake up in the middle of the night or in the morning and Iw ould have brown spotting. I went to the doc the very first time I saw it, of course it was gone by time I got there. But he said it was old blood from implantation that hadn't come out yet. And he told me to not be worried if I saw more. 
So, when I saw it the next couple of times I didn't worry. But then one morning about a week after the first episode, I had one with dark red blood. I flipped out and went to ER because I was on vacay. 
When I went back and saw my doc he said everything was fine and not to worry unless I was in a pool of blood. Nice, huh? But he didn't seem concerned with it at all. I know in my head its common in early pregnancy but I never had it with my son, or my first pregnancy (until it ended at 14wks in m/c). Its easy for the docs to tell us not to be concerned but It still drives me insane. 
Obviously he wasn't concerned because he scheduled my next about for the standard 4wks later. Which will be on June 28. 

Im sure its nothing, but if it continues and you're really concerned, call your doc. Im keeping my fx for you hun. It's gonna be ok!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> I'm so worried this morning. I have some dark brown spotting when i wipe. I strained alot doing a bowel movement yesterday and i had a transvaginal ultrasound 4 days ago so i'm not sure if either of those might have upset my cervix or if its something far worse. Please GOD not another miscarriage. I cant handle another one!!!!
> 
> Hey girl!!! I had the same thing that started right at 5 weeks. I would wake up in the middle of the night or in the morning and Iw ould have brown spotting. I went to the doc the very first time I saw it, of course it was gone by time I got there. But he said it was old blood from implantation that hadn't come out yet. And he told me to not be worried if I saw more.
> So, when I saw it the next couple of times I didn't worry. But then one morning about a week after the first episode, I had one with dark red blood. I flipped out and went to ER because I was on vacay.
> When I went back and saw my doc he said everything was fine and not to worry unless I was in a pool of blood. Nice, huh? But he didn't seem concerned with it at all. I know in my head its common in early pregnancy but I never had it with my son, or my first pregnancy (until it ended at 14wks in m/c). Its easy for the docs to tell us not to be concerned but It still drives me insane.
> Obviously he wasn't concerned because he scheduled my next about for the standard 4wks later. Which will be on June 28.
> 
> Im sure its nothing, but if it continues and you're really concerned, call your doc. Im keeping my fx for you hun. It's gonna be ok!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for your reassurance. It happened the last couple of times i went to the loo but got lighter each time and has now stopped. So fingers crossed its nothing. I see my obgyn in 2 weeks so he should do an ultrasound and i will hopefully see that little heartbeat going strong


----------



## CanAmFam

brooke28 said:


> glad I could help!!!
> Let us know how it goes!!!

 my E2 today was 680 and things are looking fantastic. im starting to hyperstimulate so ive been moved up a day. my dose is so low that it isnt a big problem. ill post what i posted somewhere else :)

my ultrasound was great, he showed me the screen while he did it and i had over 27 follicles. he has prescribed me a drug to start taking on saturday to help with the hyperstimulation, and has moved the procedure up a day. i will not take any stimming drugs on saturday or sunday like im supposed to, and im to continue my low dose shots. 

i had about 11 follicles today that were nearly mature, around 16-17 mms. i had about 10 follicles that were slightly smaller, at 14-15mms. those will also continue to grow and become mature at the retrieval. i had a few 3 mm ones which wont have a biologically viable egg when retrieved. they think ill have at least 10 healthy eggs from the procedure, we will know more on saturday. 
we see them saturday at 930 am for more blood work and an ultrasound, ill most likely have the retrieval monday instead of tuesday. it all depends on the results saturday. 
the medication i take on Saturday is to be taken for 8 days, and while in bed. it causes an immediate drop in blood pressure and causes ppl to faint. pass out. im supposed to take it when going to sleep.

one crappy part is that my doctor is going on vacation this week..... we wont get to do the retrieval or transfer. im sort of of irritated at that but i still trust the other doctor. he hadnt intended to be on vacation, but the other doctor is traveling home to Lebanon (the country) for a vacation soon so he had to get his in before the work load got bigger. 
so now we wait. im feeling very sluggish now, and bloated, my back is really hurting too since the ultrasound, he irritated my ovaries im guessing. im not allowed to do anything other than walk. no bending or lifting etc no jogging. hes very happy with how things have worked on such a low dose. 

so yay , some good news. 

still sending good thoughts the way of you all. all of these babies better freakin' stick! hah.


----------



## wanting2010

Cheercrazy, I hope all is well!!

I'm no longer on Clomid, so I just thought I'd update you girls. I had an appointment with an RE today after I didn't ovulate on my last Clomid cycle (after ovulating on the same dose twice) and he is starting me on Femara (letrozole). He said that he prefers it to Clomid and really believes that it will work for me! I'm starting Provera tonight to bring on AF and then will take Femara 5 mg CD 3-7. He's going to monitor my first cycle and if I respond appropriately he will give me two more months worth and I will do those without monitoring. I'm really hoping this will work for me and I'll be pregnant sooner rather than later!! If Femara doesn't work, it will be on to injectibles.


----------



## CanAmFam

good luck to you, if you have to go to injectables w/ IUI , dont fear it, it really isnt that bad, especially with the sub q pens.


----------



## LittleBird

wanting2010 said:


> I'm no longer on Clomid, so I just thought I'd update you girls. I had an appointment with an RE today after I didn't ovulate on my last Clomid cycle (after ovulating on the same dose twice) and he is starting me on Femara (letrozole). He said that he prefers it to Clomid and really believes that it will work for me!

I know a few people who really love Femara. Good luck with it. I hope it does the trick for you!


----------



## wanting2010

CanAmFam- I didn't even see your post above mine! I'm glad that things are going well for you and you're responding well to the injections and everything! Hopefully in just a couple of weeks or so you will be getting some wonderful news! That is really crappy that your doctor is going on vacation and won't be able to do the retrieval or transfer. It's hard after you get used to someone. Good luck!!! And I am totally afraid of having to go to injectibles, haha. The thought of giving myself shots freaks me out!! But hopefully I won't get to that point and Femara will do the trick for me!!

LittleBird- I don't know anyone who has taken Femara so I don't have anyone to ask about their experience, but I have read lots of good things online about it! I'm definitely willing to try it and it makes me feel good to know that the RE thinks I have a good chance with it. He was super positive and said he doubts that I will have to move onto more intensive treatment. Obviously, my stubborn body might decide otherwise, lol. Thank you!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

wanting2010 said:


> CanAmFam- I didn't even see your post above mine! I'm glad that things are going well for you and you're responding well to the injections and everything! Hopefully in just a couple of weeks or so you will be getting some wonderful news! That is really crappy that your doctor is going on vacation and won't be able to do the retrieval or transfer. It's hard after you get used to someone. Good luck!!! And I am totally afraid of having to go to injectibles, haha. The thought of giving myself shots freaks me out!! But hopefully I won't get to that point and Femara will do the trick for me!!
> 
> LittleBird- I don't know anyone who has taken Femara so I don't have anyone to ask about their experience, but I have read lots of good things online about it! I'm definitely willing to try it and it makes me feel good to know that the RE thinks I have a good chance with it. He was super positive and said he doubts that I will have to move onto more intensive treatment. Obviously, my stubborn body might decide otherwise, lol. Thank you!

I have taken Femara A LOT! LOVE IT! Ask any questions :) Hopefully I will have an answer for you :)


----------



## wanting2010

PCOSMomToOne said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> CanAmFam- I didn't even see your post above mine! I'm glad that things are going well for you and you're responding well to the injections and everything! Hopefully in just a couple of weeks or so you will be getting some wonderful news! That is really crappy that your doctor is going on vacation and won't be able to do the retrieval or transfer. It's hard after you get used to someone. Good luck!!! And I am totally afraid of having to go to injectibles, haha. The thought of giving myself shots freaks me out!! But hopefully I won't get to that point and Femara will do the trick for me!!
> 
> LittleBird- I don't know anyone who has taken Femara so I don't have anyone to ask about their experience, but I have read lots of good things online about it! I'm definitely willing to try it and it makes me feel good to know that the RE thinks I have a good chance with it. He was super positive and said he doubts that I will have to move onto more intensive treatment. Obviously, my stubborn body might decide otherwise, lol. Thank you!
> 
> I have taken Femara A LOT! LOVE IT! Ask any questions :) Hopefully I will have an answer for you :)Click to expand...

Awesome! I am so glad to be reading about a lot of people who love Femara. Do you have any side effects when you take it? I had a lot of side effects from Clomid and just felt miserable on it, so I'm hoping it will be less on Femara- which my RE said is usually his experience. Also, what dose do you take? I'm starting on 5 mg and I'm hoping it will work. :thumbup:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

wanting2010 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> CanAmFam- I didn't even see your post above mine! I'm glad that things are going well for you and you're responding well to the injections and everything! Hopefully in just a couple of weeks or so you will be getting some wonderful news! That is really crappy that your doctor is going on vacation and won't be able to do the retrieval or transfer. It's hard after you get used to someone. Good luck!!! And I am totally afraid of having to go to injectibles, haha. The thought of giving myself shots freaks me out!! But hopefully I won't get to that point and Femara will do the trick for me!!
> 
> LittleBird- I don't know anyone who has taken Femara so I don't have anyone to ask about their experience, but I have read lots of good things online about it! I'm definitely willing to try it and it makes me feel good to know that the RE thinks I have a good chance with it. He was super positive and said he doubts that I will have to move onto more intensive treatment. Obviously, my stubborn body might decide otherwise, lol. Thank you!
> 
> I have taken Femara A LOT! LOVE IT! Ask any questions :) Hopefully I will have an answer for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! I am so glad to be reading about a lot of people who love Femara. Do you have any side effects when you take it? I had a lot of side effects from Clomid and just felt miserable on it, so I'm hoping it will be less on Femara- which my RE said is usually his experience. Also, what dose do you take? I'm starting on 5 mg and I'm hoping it will work. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I take 5mg CD3-CD7 ... and around CD5, I get what I call a Femara-headache. It comes and goes, but by CD8 it's completely gone. It's nothing horrible...like Clomid was for me. No other side effects for me :winkwink:


----------



## LittleBird

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I take 5mg CD3-CD7 ... and around CD5, I get what I call a Femara-headache. It comes and goes, but by CD8 it's completely gone. It's nothing horrible...like Clomid was for me. No other side effects for me :winkwink:

Wow, sounds like a walk in the park compared to my Clomid side effects. And it doesn't thin the lining too? I wonder why my doc keeps prescribing Clomid. Does it cause you to have hostile CM? That's why I had to do IUI this time around.


----------



## wanting2010

PCOSMomToOne- Thanks for the info. I can definitely handle a headache or two. The side effects I had on Clomid were terrible, so I'm definitely hoping for a better experience with Femara.

LittleBird- My RE said that some doctors don't prescribe Femara because it isn't FDA approved for infertility, but that he prefers it to Clomid. I've read so many good things about Femara compared to Clomid, including that it doesn't thin the lining or dry up CM like Clomid sometimes does. It also doesn't stay in your body as long as Clomid, which is a plus.


----------



## LittleBird

wanting2010 said:


> LittleBird- My RE said that some doctors don't prescribe Femara because it isn't FDA approved for infertility, but that he prefers it to Clomid. I've read so many good things about Femara compared to Clomid, including that it doesn't thin the lining or dry up CM like Clomid sometimes does. It also doesn't stay in your body as long as Clomid, which is a plus.

Hmm... Maybe I'll talk to my FS about it. Sounds like a miracle, really. I guess I'm still a little frustrated that Clomid caused my FS to recommend an IUI this cycle. Hopefully everything will turn out OK, but if not, I'm going to see if she'll prescribe Femara instead.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

LittleBird said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> LittleBird- My RE said that some doctors don't prescribe Femara because it isn't FDA approved for infertility, but that he prefers it to Clomid. I've read so many good things about Femara compared to Clomid, including that it doesn't thin the lining or dry up CM like Clomid sometimes does. It also doesn't stay in your body as long as Clomid, which is a plus.
> 
> Hmm... Maybe I'll talk to my FS about it. Sounds like a miracle, really. I guess I'm still a little frustrated that Clomid caused my FS to recommend an IUI this cycle. Hopefully everything will turn out OK, but if not, I'm going to see if she'll prescribe Femara instead.Click to expand...

I would recommend Femara over Clomid ANY DAY! I took both and notice a HUGE difference!!! Plus, Femara actually WORKED better for me too! Not to mention, Femara is used to treat breast cancer ... whereas Clomid is known to CAUSE cancer. Eek!!!!! If only the doctors told you all the facts! Grrr ... instead you learn everything through research!


----------



## LittleBird

PCOSMomToOne said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> LittleBird- My RE said that some doctors don't prescribe Femara because it isn't FDA approved for infertility, but that he prefers it to Clomid. I've read so many good things about Femara compared to Clomid, including that it doesn't thin the lining or dry up CM like Clomid sometimes does. It also doesn't stay in your body as long as Clomid, which is a plus.
> 
> Hmm... Maybe I'll talk to my FS about it. Sounds like a miracle, really. I guess I'm still a little frustrated that Clomid caused my FS to recommend an IUI this cycle. Hopefully everything will turn out OK, but if not, I'm going to see if she'll prescribe Femara instead.Click to expand...
> 
> I would recommend Femara over Clomid ANY DAY! I took both and notice a HUGE difference!!! Plus, Femara actually WORKED better for me too! Not to mention, Femara is used to treat breast cancer ... whereas Clomid is known to CAUSE cancer. Eek!!!!! If only the doctors told you all the facts! Grrr ... instead you learn everything through research!Click to expand...

Wow, very interesting!


----------



## CanAmFam

tiny update from me, ill get a phone call in a couple of hours with the go ahead, but my retrieval should be a day early. my lining was great today , i think he said it was an 11. that was before i was listening to his numbers. i had 27 follciles on thursday and i had 33+ today. many 20- 21's about 10 17's some 19s and 18s. as he said "wow you have busy ovaries" this Doctor hadnt seen me since my failed easter cycle. 

i have cabergoline to take when i use the HCG shot for the next 8 days to prevent more hyper stimming. as of right now, they expect for my bloods to be at 1500 and that tonight at 730 i take the muscle injection of HCG. monday morning at 7 arrive for surgery. im still terrified of ovulating early. crossing fingers. off to go buy lots of water since tomorrow ill be drinking like crazy .

edit: got my call and monday is my "o" day. Xfer most likely 6/18 or 6/19( lol father's day) beta bloods on the 27th of june. my E2 was 1935, hurray . not looking forward to 6 weeks of stabbing int he bum :(


----------



## brooke28

Good luck hun!!!!
Everything seems to be going so wondeful. I hope it continues to.
Keep us updated


----------



## CanAmFam

just got in from my EC. it was fine and im doing fine now. i was put out for it. 

things went well. the anesthesia guy was very late, had to be phoned at 730.... they didnt have me on their schedule. but nothing was bad about it, everything was still there. 

i had over 48 follicles. they stopped counting after that. he was able to pull them all out, the final egg count when i left was 22. he said that that many eggs from that many follicles with my severe PCOS was a pretty good number. the retrieval took longer than expected, about 3 x as long as normal. they were just so jammed in it was more tough to pull them out. 

im doing ok now, my asthma acted up after surgery but nothing i couldn't manage. the iv hurt the most. she blew my vein and hit a nerve in my wrist-- still hurts. but the second one she put in my arm was fine. 
i hung out and chatted with the nurse and brian was eventually let in. they gave me some pain medication through the IV twice but nothing was intolerable just twinging. 

right now im sore, and moving hurts/ cramps. i feel more stiff and sore than actual pain. i never went higher than a '2' for pain level. im off work today and tomorrow. 

tomorrow before noon i should get a phone call saying how many of the eggs fertilized. the number today of 22 included all eggs-- bad quality or good. im really hoping for at least 10 good quality fertilized. it maybe a lot to ask for. 

im off to lay down now. i have to keep drinking and wiggling my legs and take my meds for the hyper stimuation.


----------



## LittleBird

Sounds like a long process, but the fact that they told you you've got more eggs than expected is wonderful! I hope you end up with a good number fertilized! Since I have no experience with this, what is the next step? Hope you are able to rest and feel better!


----------



## CanAmFam

my next step is waiting by the phonet o find out how many fertilized. i should know in the next 3 hours. then they bake for another day and ill get another call saying how many are still going strong, and they will grade them. i THINK they freeze anything over 10 fertilized at that point and just chose the 10 best to keep going to blastocyst. not too sure on that one. 

so aside form waiting, i take the PIO shots i was asking about before ( which btw didnt feel badly at all. the repronex stimming medication was the worst of all shots ive done. this was the biggest needle at 22g, but it really didnt hurt at all and i didnt even feel the oil going in. i do that for the next 40 days. ( only 14 if im not pregnant) 
ill get a call every other day then everyday this week, and will probably have transfer scheduled for saturday or sunday. 

good luck to those of you that are on your DPO wait. i guess im 1 DPO now. hah. maybe i should start a ticker!

EDIT: got my call:


just got my results in,

22 eggs retrieved, 
17 were mature -- all 17 were ICSI'd
of those 
14 have fertilized, 

so ill get a call on Thursday to see which ones are still going strong.


----------



## meekiesmommy

i just got my positive opk from my first cycle of clomid ( i havent ovulated in 4 monhts) so im excited but... it was on day 20 of my cycle.. is that too late to get pregnant??


----------



## LittleBird

CanAmFam said:


> EDIT: got my call:
> 
> 
> just got my results in,
> 
> 22 eggs retrieved,
> 17 were mature -- all 17 were ICSI'd
> of those
> 14 have fertilized,
> 
> so ill get a call on Thursday to see which ones are still going strong.

Wow, so the numbers were even higher than what you were hoping for! Excellent!


----------



## LittleBird

meekiesmommy said:


> i just got my positive opk from my first cycle of clomid ( i havent ovulated in 4 monhts) so im excited but... it was on day 20 of my cycle.. is that too late to get pregnant??

Not necessarily. If you're ovulating now, you could have a 32-36 day cycle and still be fine.


----------



## wanting2010

CanAmFam- That's fantastic news!!!!! How many are you going to have put back?

meekiesmommy- The first month I ovulated on Clomid I didn't get a positive OPK til CD 21 and ovulated CD 22. I got pregnant that cycle (but had an early m/c).


----------



## CanAmFam

i think you are fine with the late ovulation, it usually just extends your cycle unless you get the condition with the short L phase. the start of your cycle shoudl be the part that varies, the end is usually pretty consistent in length. good luck and let your count down begin!


ill be having 2 put back in, as long as they are healthy. it is the standard practice for our Dr. 
He only does 3 if there are known fertility issues (as in implantation fertility, not ovulation based) however if my blasts start to look icky and not very high grade, there is a chance he will put more in. im hoping for a few grade 1's to put back and at least get one healthy baby out of this.


----------



## cheercrazy

Had the biggest scare today. Went for an ultrasound and all we could see was an empty sac...was starting to freak out and he was saying "are you sure of your dates?? We might have to do a blood test". I was nearly crying........THEN all of a sudden....there was little bean hiding around a corner. lol. Saw the little heartbeat beating away. Ahhhh so relieved!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

that must have been terrifying and id have crotch kicked my doctor if they actually said that to me during an ultrasound. what a d*ck. glad all things are well!

disclaimer: my mean ness may or may not be brought on by the stupid shots im taking. lol. reading that again after seemed harsh. hahah


----------



## LittleBird

CanAmFam said:


> that must have been terrifying and id have crotch kicked my doctor if they actually said that to me during an ultrasound. what a d*ck. glad all things are well!
> 
> disclaimer: my mean ness may or may not be brought on by the stupid shots im taking. lol. reading that again after seemed harsh. hahah

:rofl:

Cheercrazy, I'm glad that everything turned out ok!


----------



## CanAmFam

im running in right now form y transfer. i got a terrible call from the nurse saying that all of the embryos were starting to fragment and that we had to get there NOW.

im so angry about this. i cant believe i just blew all of that money for disappointment. 

the doctor is not optimistick. ugh.


----------



## LittleBird

I'm sorry CanAmFam -- I'm not really sure what that means, but I hope that the transfer is successful and it sticks. Sometimes doctors can be less than optimistic about the outcome, but they're just trying to keep the expectations realistic. I hope that you do even better than the doctor expects and it works this time! :dust:


----------



## CanAmFam

just got in from the transfer. the 2 they put back in were decent, graded 1.5 . a bit of fragmentation(breaking off inside) but they were improving. they were starting to cluster and had changed since this morning. the embryologist seemed happier when she saw them change a bit more today. 

one 10 cell and one 12 cell were trasnfered. it was very smooth, my bladder was too full, so i had to empty some...then i had to empty some more... then it was slightly too much gone, but in the 5 minutes it took for the dr to arrive it had filled up to the right amount, hah. never drinking 6 bottles of water in 35 mins again. 

he said the lining was great. we have our little ultrasound picture of the transfer and our embie picture. i have no clue how to post pics on here so that wont be happening :)

as for the 'survivors' of my 14 fertilized, we have 2 that im hoping can make it to freeze. they were decent however, also showing the fragmenting etc. they were 1.5's but on the lower end. there were 2 more that were 2-2.5 that the embryologist is crossing their fingers over those ones and hope that all 4 can make it to be frozen day 6. nothing is being frozen now. 8 were horrible. they went from moderately good to just toast in 2 days. that was what caused panic in the embryologist today and when they yanked me in to do it so fast. i didnt get a copy of the grading since the dr doesnt get it until the freezing is complete. my blood testing day is june 27th and scheduled. 

much more happy this afternoon compared to this morning, but still pretty sad about the condition of things. the ultrasound showed my ovaries still quite enlarged but reducing, which im happy about. so now i sit and wait. i dont have to be back to work until next wednesday, so yay 6 day weekend. 

good luck to all of you and i hope that my drama will be no more after this point. even the secretary looked sad when i walked into the office today. :(

so, hopefully PUPO with twins at this point.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CanAmFam said:


> just got in from the transfer. the 2 they put back in were decent, graded 1.5 . a bit of fragmentation(breaking off inside) but they were improving. they were starting to cluster and had changed since this morning. the embryologist seemed happier when she saw them change a bit more today.
> 
> one 10 cell and one 12 cell were trasnfered. it was very smooth, my bladder was too full, so i had to empty some...then i had to empty some more... then it was slightly too much gone, but in the 5 minutes it took for the dr to arrive it had filled up to the right amount, hah. never drinking 6 bottles of water in 35 mins again.
> 
> he said the lining was great. we have our little ultrasound picture of the transfer and our embie picture. i have no clue how to post pics on here so that wont be happening :)
> 
> as for the 'survivors' of my 14 fertilized, we have 2 that im hoping can make it to freeze. they were decent however, also showing the fragmenting etc. they were 1.5's but on the lower end. there were 2 more that were 2-2.5 that the embryologist is crossing their fingers over those ones and hope that all 4 can make it to be frozen day 6. nothing is being frozen now. 8 were horrible. they went from moderately good to just toast in 2 days. that was what caused panic in the embryologist today and when they yanked me in to do it so fast. i didnt get a copy of the grading since the dr doesnt get it until the freezing is complete. my blood testing day is june 27th and scheduled.
> 
> much more happy this afternoon compared to this morning, but still pretty sad about the condition of things. the ultrasound showed my ovaries still quite enlarged but reducing, which im happy about. so now i sit and wait. i dont have to be back to work until next wednesday, so yay 6 day weekend.
> 
> good luck to all of you and i hope that my drama will be no more after this point. even the secretary looked sad when i walked into the office today. :(
> 
> so, hopefully PUPO with twins at this point.

How exciting!! Can't wait to see you BFP in a few days/week.


----------



## brooke28

CanAmFam said:


> just got in from the transfer. the 2 they put back in were decent, graded 1.5 . a bit of fragmentation(breaking off inside) but they were improving. they were starting to cluster and had changed since this morning. the embryologist seemed happier when she saw them change a bit more today.
> 
> one 10 cell and one 12 cell were trasnfered. it was very smooth, my bladder was too full, so i had to empty some...then i had to empty some more... then it was slightly too much gone, but in the 5 minutes it took for the dr to arrive it had filled up to the right amount, hah. never drinking 6 bottles of water in 35 mins again.
> 
> he said the lining was great. we have our little ultrasound picture of the transfer and our embie picture. i have no clue how to post pics on here so that wont be happening :)
> 
> as for the 'survivors' of my 14 fertilized, we have 2 that im hoping can make it to freeze. they were decent however, also showing the fragmenting etc. they were 1.5's but on the lower end. there were 2 more that were 2-2.5 that the embryologist is crossing their fingers over those ones and hope that all 4 can make it to be frozen day 6. nothing is being frozen now. 8 were horrible. they went from moderately good to just toast in 2 days. that was what caused panic in the embryologist today and when they yanked me in to do it so fast. i didnt get a copy of the grading since the dr doesnt get it until the freezing is complete. my blood testing day is june 27th and scheduled.
> 
> much more happy this afternoon compared to this morning, but still pretty sad about the condition of things. the ultrasound showed my ovaries still quite enlarged but reducing, which im happy about. so now i sit and wait. i dont have to be back to work until next wednesday, so yay 6 day weekend.
> 
> good luck to all of you and i hope that my drama will be no more after this point. even the secretary looked sad when i walked into the office today. :(
> 
> so, hopefully PUPO with twins at this point.

Excited for you...stay optimistic although it may be hard right now.
Praying for your BFP!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Well, it sounds like things took a turn for the better since the embryologist is sounding optimistic! And you sound much better too! I hope that you get your BFP from all this!

How the heck do you just empty a little bit out of your bladder? Especially when it is super full? I give you points for that one!


----------



## missangie

CanAmFam, I am thinking POSITIVE thoughts for you!!!!! How are you feeling after all of this?


----------



## RNmommy

Well ladies, I have some catching up to do but I just wanted to stop in real quick and tell you that i have been put on bedrest at 9wks 3days. I cant stop bleeding so i will probably be on bedrest until after the placenta attaches fully and takes over. 
Went to doc yesterday morning, saw a different one cause mine is out of town til next week. He did a scan and baby looks great, moving all around. My cervix is still closed, but I have a bad subchorionic bleed. So bedrest it is. He told me I probably should have already been on bedrest. I think I might switch to him. He said the continued bleeding is not being helped by my hyperemesis. 
Bt anyways....thats my update. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. I have some catching up to do.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls rnmommy rest rest rest hun x x x


----------



## LittleBird

RNmommy -- so sorry to hear about the bleeding and bed rest! I hope the placenta attaches and takes over soon! :hugs:


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> Well ladies, I have some catching up to do but I just wanted to stop in real quick and tell you that i have been put on bedrest at 9wks 3days. I cant stop bleeding so i will probably be on bedrest until after the placenta attaches fully and takes over.
> Went to doc yesterday morning, saw a different one cause mine is out of town til next week. He did a scan and baby looks great, moving all around. My cervix is still closed, but I have a bad subchorionic bleed. So bedrest it is. He told me I probably should have already been on bedrest. I think I might switch to him. He said the continued bleeding is not being helped by my hyperemesis.
> Bt anyways....thats my update.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. I have some catching up to do.

Hope everything goes ok for hun!! Fingers crossed for you
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttfb213.aspx


----------



## wanting2010

I hate to hear that RN! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## CanAmFam

RN sending you best wishes and hoping that things settle in for you soon. i can only imagine your mindset right now! good luck, you'll get through it.


----------



## missangie

Thinking of you RN! Hang in there!!


----------



## cheercrazy

well girls i'm freaking out again 2day. I have some more brown spotting. Had very mild cramps on and off but nothing to write home about. I see my doctor again on thursday so hopefully he will do an ultrasound and tell me all is well. I'm almost 8 weeks so i'm hoping its just some breakthrough bleeding cuz my period would be due if i wasnt preg. fingers crossed for me!! 
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttfb909.aspx


----------



## LittleBird

Cheercrazy, I hope everything turns out OK!


----------



## CanAmFam

cheercrazy said:


> well girls i'm freaking out again 2day.

 try to stay calm, as hard as that is. good luck thursday. hopefully since it is brown it is just old blood from earlier.

hang in there.


----------



## cheercrazy

CanAmFam said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> well girls i'm freaking out again 2day.
> 
> try to stay calm, as hard as that is. good luck thursday. hopefully since it is brown it is just old blood from earlier.
> 
> hang in there.Click to expand...

It could be a small bleed from the vaginal ultrasound bumping my cervix. Apparently thats common. Staying positive!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi all. Had another ultrasound 2day. I'm 8 weeks 2day. Bubby has doubled in size since last week and has a good heartbeat. Last year i lost a baby at 8 weeks so i'm very relieved after todays visit. Brown spotting has stopped. Doc said it would have been from vaginal ultrasound. Will update more after next weeks visit :)
Hope you are all well


----------



## LittleBird

Cheercrazy, I'm glad to hear that everything turned out well and the spotting is gone! What a relief!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck girls x x x


----------



## CanAmFam

i peed on an internet cheapie today and got a negative. i used a digital, it said positive. 

however, ive been bleeding since thursday so, this is either a miscarriage, chemical, or ectopic IMO. id couldnt be multiples since im on like day 14 or so and regular tests are still not picking it up. 


still crossing my fingers for good blood work today , but im not taking the results right now at face value. still have no pregnancy symptoms at all... ive been groping my boobs every 2 minutes for the last week. nada. i need some sunshine in my life right now with all of the death and suffering around me, and i really do hope this is a safe and healthy positive, but im still in a horribly negative state of mind. ugh. test in a few hours, and results in the afternoon


----------



## cheercrazy

CanAmFam said:


> i peed on an internet cheapie today and got a negative. i used a digital, it said positive.
> 
> however, ive been bleeding since thursday so, this is either a miscarriage, chemical, or ectopic IMO. id couldnt be multiples since im on like day 14 or so and regular tests are still not picking it up.
> 
> 
> still crossing my fingers for good blood work today , but im not taking the results right now at face value. still have no pregnancy symptoms at all... ive been groping my boobs every 2 minutes for the last week. nada. i need some sunshine in my life right now with all of the death and suffering around me, and i really do hope this is a safe and healthy positive, but im still in a horribly negative state of mind. ugh. test in a few hours, and results in the afternoon

Well one would think that a digital would be more reliable than an internet cheapie?? Have u tried a FRER?? Good luck i hope it is a :bfp: for u


----------



## CanAmFam

cheercrazy said:


> Well one would think that a digital would be more reliable than an internet cheapie?? Have u tried a FRER?? Good luck i hope it is a :bfp: for u

 that was why i ued the digital. havent bothered with FR since i was getting a blood test. 


i do have the pains where a tube would be, and ive been bleeding for way too long for implantation spotting, so i think im more terrified now than i was last night when i went to bed. 
ill post the blood test result soon


----------



## wanting2010

I hope all is well CanAmFam! Please keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck canamfam x x x


----------



## CanAmFam

my beta today was indeed positive, but very low. im crossing fingers that it doubles wednesday. i really dont want to have to go through this again. 

today's result was only 18.2, rounded to 19. ( higher than i thought it would be , even with the positive stick this morning. i was thinking it would be around 5-7)

the office has had a healthy baby born that had a first beta of 8. they have had many babies in the high teens, so im trying so hard to not write myself off. 

the spotting they have said they are still not worried about, and if my number does go up, they may just put me on more progesterone. that tends to be the issue. 

so not good news, but not a deal breaker-- yet. 

but at least i know why i had no symptoms at all. ugh more waiting.


----------



## cheercrazy

CanAmFam said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> Well one would think that a digital would be more reliable than an internet cheapie?? Have u tried a FRER?? Good luck i hope it is a :bfp: for u
> 
> that was why i ued the digital. havent bothered with FR since i was getting a blood test.
> 
> 
> i do have the pains where a tube would be, and ive been bleeding for way too long for implantation spotting, so i think im more terrified now than i was last night when i went to bed.
> ill post the blood test result soonClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## LittleBird

CanAmFam -- please keep us updated. I'm thinking about you and hoping the numbers double! :hugs:


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi all. Had another visit with doctor today. Got to see bubby move for the first time. It was so cool. And looked like a nice strong heartbeat. It was facing downwards though so not sure if thats normal...like it was laying on its tummy. Lol. Doctor said its head looks maybe a little bigger than normal at this stage but its probably just the angle of the ultrasound cuz i have a retroverted uterus. He is not worried so neither am I. 

How is everyone else doing??

https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/777777/000000/My%20pregnancy/02/01/2012.pngMake a pregnancy ticker


----------



## CanAmFam

well, so far, im not out of the race yet. 

my numbers did double, to 38 today, however im still bleeding. no pain, no AF cramps. im going in again for a third beta friday, hoping for another double. 

i know it is asking a lot since im already pushing the odds even still going now, but i really do hope things go ok. if not, i want to race on to the second attempt as soon as i can. 

ive been doing nothing but crying and being depressed the last 2 days, panicking among other things. i think i just hate the lingering. id like a solid yes or no answer so i can deal with the result and im still not getting it. ugh. more waiting.


----------



## cheercrazy

CanAmFam said:


> well, so far, im not out of the race yet.
> 
> my numbers did double, to 38 today, however im still bleeding. no pain, no AF cramps. im going in again for a third beta friday, hoping for another double.
> 
> i know it is asking a lot since im already pushing the odds even still going now, but i really do hope things go ok. if not, i want to race on to the second attempt as soon as i can.
> 
> ive been doing nothing but crying and being depressed the last 2 days, panicking among other things. i think i just hate the lingering. id like a solid yes or no answer so i can deal with the result and im still not getting it. ugh. more waiting.

Well a double is good. If u were losing ur numbers would be dropping. Maybe you just have a haemorrage or lots of implantation bleeding?


----------



## LittleBird

CanAmFam, sorry to hear that you're still bleeding, hopefully it's stopped by now. I agree with cheercrazy. If your numbers are doubling, that's definitely a good sign. Hopefully the next draw will show the numbers continuing to go up as expected. Don't give up hope just yet! :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

going in today for my last beta. im still spotting but it is less, mostly the right colour for implantation, but the scary colours come and go. hopefully today i get a definitive answer and can get off the maybe train. i just want a simple yes or no :(


----------



## missangie

THinking good thoughts for you canamfam! and sending you a big hug during this stressful time!!


----------



## wanting2010

Thinking of you CanAmFam!


----------



## CanAmFam

... didnt double but went up to 59. Ultrasound on 11th to try to confirm or deny. Sigh more waiting. I really wanted to get off the maybe train.10 more needles :( hoping for a good day on the 11th


----------



## cheercrazy

CanAmFam said:


> ... didnt double but went up to 59. Ultrasound on 11th to try to confirm or deny. Sigh more waiting. I really wanted to get off the maybe train.10 more needles :( hoping for a good day on the 11th

i wouldnt worry yet hunni. The numbers are going up not down so thats gotta be a good sign right?? Keep us posted :)

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5dbf.aspx


----------



## CanAmFam

unfortunately, only 15% of pregnancies go up in the pattern mine is. the more than likely cause is a tubal pregnancy or pending miscarriage. im trying to keep positive, but the world seems to be crumbling around our family. another loved one passed away just a few hours ago. im happy my husband got to be with her yesterday.

now im panicking over the funeral since my husband has to go (it is in Connecticut, not here) , but i need my shots. i have to stay home with our dogs :\. i really hope he can snag specific flights and not miss a day of shots. im 99% sure i cant give it to myself. 

thanks for the positive thoughts. they have been few and far between here in the last 3 weeks. we have pretty much hit rock bottom with things happening here, so i really do hope it can only improve from here.


----------



## cgav1424

Hi all! So, I've spent most of this crazy hot afternoon reading nearly 58 pages of your thread. I hope you all don't mind if I join in. I'm CD 8 today and just finished my last dose of 50 mg Clomid (actually Serophene - the generic) last night. I'll start my OPKs on Tuesday and go from there! 

I've lurked on a lot of boards and yours seems extremely positive and supportive. Congrats to all the lucky ladies with their BFPs and FXed for those still waiting. 

CanAmFam - I'm sorry you've been going through all these hardships. You're absolutely right that there's nowhere to go but up from here. Your passion and strength is inspiring and I will be praying that you get your definitive answer on the 11th. 

Thanks for reading everyone and I'm excited to be a part of this journey with you all!


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi all,congrats o all the BFP's and FX that the others get theirs soon,

AFM- I am on my my 3rd round of 100mg of clomid,did 3 of 50mg in 2010 but no sucess,in the 2ww not so wish me luck


----------



## cheercrazy

RNmommy said:


> Well ladies, I have some catching up to do but I just wanted to stop in real quick and tell you that i have been put on bedrest at 9wks 3days. I cant stop bleeding so i will probably be on bedrest until after the placenta attaches fully and takes over.
> Went to doc yesterday morning, saw a different one cause mine is out of town til next week. He did a scan and baby looks great, moving all around. My cervix is still closed, but I have a bad subchorionic bleed. So bedrest it is. He told me I probably should have already been on bedrest. I think I might switch to him. He said the continued bleeding is not being helped by my hyperemesis.
> Bt anyways....thats my update.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. I have some catching up to do.

Hi RN. Havent seen you on here for a while. How is everything going? 
Has the bleeding stopped? 
afm i'm 10 weeks today :)


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi all. So i am 10 weeks today. Yay. Going to obgyn 2morro and will get to see bubby again. Almost at the 12 week safety zone. YAyyy

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttef31b.aspx


----------



## CanAmFam

glad to see the updates and new folks. 

im trying my best to pick myself up but it has been horribly hard. just returned ( i ended up being able to go) from CT for a funeral for our grandmother which was not fun to go through at all. 
tomorrow we have our ultrasound to look for a sac, however im still bleeding and have been since the 23rd of june. yesterday i pretty much lost any real hope i had left when i was having quite a bit of new red blood. im still hoping deep down im just one of those weirdos ( im teasing) that bleeds through pregnancy, but it is so hard. im also struggling and hoping that the bleeding isnt because of ectopic. can they tell that from a sac scan?


i had a lot of abdominal pain last week which didnt encourage me much. still have no real pregnancy symptoms. the only change ive actually had is that i wont eat anything im nauseous and have no appetite at all. 

im glad to have been given the chance to hang on for hopes that junes transfer worked, but this 4 week wait has been torture. hard to believe that a month ago i triggered for egg collection.

i did take a test today (internet cheapy) and it instantly had the pregnancy line, the one i took a week ago was still faint but clearly positive, and took about a minute to even faintly appear. i still dont think it is as dark as it should be for 6 weeks in. im gonna try to take a picture of the sticks but i have no idea how to post pictures here . 

blood test was the 27th = 18.2 , 29th = 38 and 1st = 59. you can see the line barely changed. i took one on the 5th and it has very slightly gotten darker (i think it should have been very dark given the time between the 59hCG and the 5th). todays is obviously darker but im not sure if that means much since im at 6 weeks now. im not sure when these sticks cap out on hCG levels. 

im hoping they do a blood test tomorrow as well as the US just so ill know the hCG level, 
im ready to move on and prepare for a Popsicle round. i just hope there isnt a hold up that is too long.

ill update tomorrow when i know anything. and i better not hear "let's wait another week and look again"

wishing every one luck in the next few days especially testers. picture is attached below. 
https://i54.tinypic.com/35jf3io.jpg


----------



## wanting2010

CanAmFam- I think it's a great sign that your HPT is SO much darker. I mean there is a huge difference between the test on 7/1 and the test today. The uncertainty sucks but I really hope you get some good news tomorrow! Good luck hon.


----------



## CanAmFam

Well finally promising news. We found a sac today. it also included a yolk sac. The.doctor was.over the moon given our chances at this point . He said it was a bit small but looked good. He was thrilled to.see the yolk sac . I go back on the 20th for a heartbeat check . Hoping we hear something then. 

Sorry if this is sideways I'm posting from my phone (edit: fixed it when i got home) 
https://i52.tinypic.com/a9zes.jpg


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I am BEYOND happy for you CanAmFam!!!!!!! THANK GOD!!!! :)


----------



## CanAmFam

Tough to get excited just yet. Im still in a high miscarriage risk group but ill take it !


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CanAmFam said:


> Tough to get excited just yet. Im still in a high miscarriage risk group but ill take it !

Each day is a blessing ... I'm glad you'll take it !! :winkwink:

One day closer to baby!!!!


----------



## brooke28

Congrats CanAmFam!!! I am so happy you got some good news finally!!!


----------



## missangie

Canamfam, YAY for some good news! I know you arent ready to celebrate yet but I am so THRILLED you got good news and I will continue to think good, growing/healthy baby thoughts for you!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

So all i'm 11 weeks today. Another ultrasound 2morro and another hcg injection. My 2nd last one. yay.


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, just caught up here. CanAmFam, I'm very happy about your positive ultrasound and I hope that things continue to go well for you. I understand being cautious about it, I'm sure when it happens for me I'll be the same way, but you are doing really well, just trust your doctor -- if he's thrilled, that is a very good sign!

Cheercrazy -- happy 11 weeks, you'll be in the 2nd tri before you know it!


----------



## cheercrazy

brooke28 said:


> Congrats CanAmFam!!! I am so happy you got some good news finally!!!

Hey brooke. Have you found out what sex ur babies are yet???


----------



## CanAmFam

thanks, still trying to keep the hope.
still spotting everyday, and usually red everyday, some days there is clotting. it was like this before the ultrasound last week. the clotting has increased since the ultrasound. it ( the clots) have died down the last 6 days at least. 

we have ordered the last 2 bottles of progesterone for the shots. i cant believe ive been taking those shots already for 35 days. some days they stink, other days i dont even feel it. the one we did today it hint he needle was dull. i was stuck with it but it didnt go in... but i was bleeding. tried again, got it in with a lot of force, but it hurt. i guess it all just depends on the day. i take full doses until the 20th which will be my 40 days (i should be weened off by that point but i wont be) the extra bottles we ordered are for the tapering off if i do get a heart beat. 

so keep crossing everything. i know that even if i get a heart beat, im going to be worried for at least 6 more weeks, but at the very least ill be progressing. id be a lot more happy and confident if the bleeding would stop :\


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry to hear that you're spotting and feeling worried about this pregnancy. I know it is hard to keep hoping, but that's what you have to do -- I hope that you get the heartbeat and easily wean off the progesterone and everything is fine with your pregnancy. I have my fingers crossed so hard that everything works out for you!


----------



## CanAmFam

this wait has been excruciating... this time tomorrow ill have my answer. Crossing fingers for a heartbeat and not a blighted ovum. i cant believe im 8 weeks already and dont have an answer yet as to if this thing has a chance >< the 2ww looks easy as cake at this point! maybe it will put things into prospective next time around. 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

that is all. ( i really am going crazy)


----------



## LittleBird

I'll be praying you get the answer you want. That is so hard, waiting 8 weeks and not knowing whether everything is OK! Only 24 hours. You can do this.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I'm checking this thread all the time CanAmFam ... totally hoping you will see a twinkling light tomorrow!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

CanAmFam said:


> this wait has been excruciating... this time tomorrow ill have my answer. Crossing fingers for a heartbeat and not a blighted ovum. i cant believe im 8 weeks already and dont have an answer yet as to if this thing has a chance >< the 2ww looks easy as cake at this point! maybe it will put things into prospective next time around.
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> that is all. ( i really am going crazy)

Good luck hunni. I really do hope everything turns out well for you so you can be as happy as me to finally have a bundle of joy growing inside you after SO long and all the tortures and hurt. :cry:

By the way all.............12 weeks today. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2nd trimester here i come :happydance:

https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/777777/000000/My%20pregnancy/01/31/2012.pngMake a pregnancy ticker


----------



## cutedimples

Me- 31 DH 29
DS born 10/05/2006
married 06/03/10
ttc since 01/2010
Was on depo provera for just over 3 and a half years
1st round of Fertomid 50 mg (2-6) 05/2011, got menses (very faint) on the 27/05/2011
2nd round of Fertomid 50 mg x2 (3-7) 06/2011, Period was 4 days late took 2 pregnancy tests and both negative.
Had terrible side effects like tender breasts, mood swings, insomnia, swollen abdomen, cramps and nausea.
got menses on the 26/06/2011 bt it literally lasted 2 days
Decided to skip a month of taking pills.
Visited my O&G on Saturday...had a sonar done. No cysts all clear. Dr prescribed another 3rd of Fertomid. So waiting on my menses. Which is due on the 23/07/2011.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## CanAmFam

I'm ready to scream.

No clear heart found today but he isnt convinced enough to give up. The baby grew and developed , so he is letting it grow for two more days and checking Friday . He said Friday would be the last try and game over if they couldn't find the beat. So, two more days... 

Easily saw fetal pole etc and it was large , so he wasn't ready to throw in the towel yet. 
Ultrasound was noticeably different .
More waiting.... I can't believe this. All I can do is laugh .


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, I'm sorry that this is dragging on for you! I really hope Friday goes fine and you see the heartbeat and know that things are going well. All I can say is that you're at the point where you have to trust your doctor. If he's not ready to give up hope yet, just keep hoping! I want so much for this to be a strong and healthy pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

today was not a surprise to me. we finally got our result. the baby was not living. it hadnt developed at all since wednesday. it was identical in size-- i didnt bother pushing for another ultrasound next week. 


so now i wait some more, at least i can put my mind to rest. i hope next time if i do fall pregnant, i get nice average numbers and everything and get a better result. no more of this 2 month waiting. 

have good weekends folks. i wish all testers luck and hope all with babies in their bellies the best to keep them safe. 
im hoping we can get rolling before the end of september. i really wanted to avoid having a summer baby at all costs,but i ill take what i can get. stay cool. it is about 125'F outside right now here, and it is disgusting!


----------



## LittleBird

I'm so sorry! :cry:

I've been thinking about you and I will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## brooke28

I am so so sorry!!! My heart is breaking for you.
But it must be a relief to finally have some solid news, and no more waiting.

Keep positive hun, next time will be your time :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw so sorry hun big big :hugs: x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:af: got me x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

CanAmFam said:


> today was not a surprise to me. we finally got our result. the baby was not living. it hadnt developed at all since wednesday. it was identical in size-- i didnt bother pushing for another ultrasound next week.
> 
> 
> so now i wait some more, at least i can put my mind to rest. i hope next time if i do fall pregnant, i get nice average numbers and everything and get a better result. no more of this 2 month waiting.
> 
> have good weekends folks. i wish all testers luck and hope all with babies in their bellies the best to keep them safe.
> im hoping we can get rolling before the end of september. i really wanted to avoid having a summer baby at all costs,but i ill take what i can get. stay cool. it is about 125'F outside right now here, and it is disgusting!

I'm so sorry hun. I wish you the best of luck next try


----------



## CanAmFam

caz & bob said:


> :af: got me x x x



boo. hope this round works for you. 

and thank you everyone. i really am just happy that i can move on now. im irritated that im probably not going to get another try in until the end of september... blah. that is an eternity :\


----------



## LittleBird

caz & bob said:


> :af: got me x x x

Aw, sorry to hear that. I hope next cycle is the one for you! :hugs:


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning Ladies

My :af: visited me on saturday afternoon. :growlmad:

Started my 3rd round of fertomid (generic of clomid) last nyt. d2-6

baby dust for all the ladies :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cutedimples

CanAmFam said:


> today was not a surprise to me. we finally got our result. the baby was not living. it hadnt developed at all since wednesday. it was identical in size-- i didnt bother pushing for another ultrasound next week.
> 
> 
> so now i wait some more, at least i can put my mind to rest. i hope next time if i do fall pregnant, i get nice average numbers and everything and get a better result. no more of this 2 month waiting.
> 
> have good weekends folks. i wish all testers luck and hope all with babies in their bellies the best to keep them safe.
> im hoping we can get rolling before the end of september. i really wanted to avoid having a summer baby at all costs,but i ill take what i can get. stay cool. it is about 125'F outside right now here, and it is disgusting!

Sorry to hear hun!!!::sadangel:


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi all well i had my Nuchal Translucency test today which is an ultrasound that measures the thickness of the fluid at the back of the neck to test for down syndrome. Apparently i'm all clear :) I'm 12 weeks and 4 days and i'm starting to get a nice little bump. My next visit to my Obgyn is august 18th and i'll be 16 weeks so i'm hoping i'll be able to find out what sex we are having :)

Hope everyone else is well!!
 



Attached Files:







285038_10150323087806804_638236803_9595973_1364479_n.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5









278815_10150325406631804_638236803_9619013_5404499_o.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: st Helen's show was rubbish it was better last year well don't no what were up to today till in a bit just chill on the laptop for a bit yayyyyyy :af: has gone wooppp :sex: marathon begins today aw cheer how cute is your bump ha aww and love the scan hun i am guessing boy x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

caz & bob said:


> morning girls :hi: st Helen's show was rubbish it was better last year well don't no what were up to today till in a bit just chill on the laptop for a bit yayyyyyy :af: has gone wooppp :sex: marathon begins today aw cheer how cute is your bump ha aww and love the scan hun i am guessing boy x x x

Funny you say that. At my scan today we got the best shot possible....straight between its legs front on....and i'm SURE i saw little ding dong. Most people say its too early but i have heard of people finding out at 12-13 weeks. I'm not gunna get my hopes up but mum and i are sure there was a little dingly thing there!!! NOT 3 lines like my daughter when i was preg with her!!


----------



## caz & bob

haha x x x


----------



## missangie

cheercrazy, what a cuuute bump youve got! 

Ladies, I got my progesterone results today for my CD21 bloods, 20.8!!!! wooooohoo. It was .3 in May when I last had it tested haha.


----------



## cheercrazy

missangie said:


> cheercrazy, what a cuuute bump youve got!
> 
> Ladies, I got my progesterone results today for my CD21 bloods, 20.8!!!! wooooohoo. It was .3 in May when I last had it tested haha.

Yay congrats. Lets hope this is your month. Baby dust to you


----------



## CanAmFam

I hope you are all doing well. i know many folks test in a few days so good luck.


Well im up at this hour for bad news. im currently miscarrying. i woke up suddenly and rushed to the washroom, quite a bit was expelled. i was upstairs for about 20 minutes -- pretty shocked about the amount of fast blood loss. i also wasnt having any contractions or pain (i had read about)at that point-- perhaps that was what woke me up. i dont remember. i did have about 5 sharp intense pains earlier in the evening around dinner time, but nothing. 

i came downstairs about 10 minutes ago because contractions started. at the very least i now know what to look for and feel for bad news. i was actually getting worried earlier this week since i was having no spotting no nothing at all for the entire week. ill be calling my dr to let them know about this morning and hopefully he gets me a new appointment and i can start my blood tests and ultrasounds to start again.
im happy this is finally leaving me (exactly 1 month date wise from my initial betas) . i do hope this finishes tho and i dont have to deal at work with this in a few hours.

hope you all have a good day


----------



## cutedimples

CanAmFam said:


> I hope you are all doing well. i know many folks test in a few days so good luck.
> 
> 
> Well im up at this hour for bad news. im currently miscarrying. i woke up suddenly and rushed to the washroom, quite a bit was expelled. i was upstairs for about 20 minutes -- pretty shocked about the amount of fast blood loss. i also wasnt having any contractions or pain (i had read about)at that point-- perhaps that was what woke me up. i dont remember. i did have about 5 sharp intense pains earlier in the evening around dinner time, but nothing.
> 
> i came downstairs about 10 minutes ago because contractions started. at the very least i now know what to look for and feel for bad news. i was actually getting worried earlier this week since i was having no spotting no nothing at all for the entire week. ill be calling my dr to let them know about this morning and hopefully he gets me a new appointment and i can start my blood tests and ultrasounds to start again.
> im happy this is finally leaving me (exactly 1 month date wise from my initial betas) . i do hope this finishes tho and i dont have to deal at work with this in a few hours.
> 
> hope you all have a good day

:cry::cry::cry:I am soo sorry for ure loss. 

Good luck with the new app with the dr and the blood tests and ultrasounds.


----------



## CanAmFam

thanks. im probably going to start peeing on a stick friday to watch the line go back to nothing while i wait for my beta blood draws. it will pass the time i guess! cmonnnnn 0 hCG


----------



## cheercrazy

missangie said:


> cheercrazy, what a cuuute bump youve got!
> 
> Ladies, I got my progesterone results today for my CD21 bloods, 20.8!!!! wooooohoo. It was .3 in May when I last had it tested haha.

omg i just noticed your ticker!!! CONGRATS!!!! I'm almost 14 weeks now. I have my next scan at 16 weeks so i'm hoping i can find out what we are having!!! Everyone thinks Boy!!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8233f.aspx


----------



## missangie

cheercrazy said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> cheercrazy, what a cuuute bump youve got!
> 
> Ladies, I got my progesterone results today for my CD21 bloods, 20.8!!!! wooooohoo. It was .3 in May when I last had it tested haha.
> 
> omg i just noticed your ticker!!! CONGRATS!!!! I'm almost 14 weeks now. I have my next scan at 16 weeks so i'm hoping i can find out what we are having!!! Everyone thinks Boy!!
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8233f.aspxClick to expand...

Thank you! I will think boy thoughts for you!


----------



## cheercrazy

How is everyone going???

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf191a.aspx


----------



## cutedimples

Good afternoon ladies.

I am on CD20...took fertomid (generic of clomid) CD2-6, not sure if i ovulated coz last wk whole wk when i took the OPK's i had 1 bold line and 1 faint line. I have been having white pasty cm for the past 3 days so mayb i must still ovulate or hav already ovulated earlier than i suspected and my boobs feel very heavy and have been itching quite alot 2day. Are these good signs???

I am suppose to go to my O&G 2moro my CD21 for a sonar.

DH and i hav been :sex::sex:every other day. i so pray for a :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:2 all the ladies


----------



## CanAmFam

I had my follow up today with the specialist and signed our papers to thaw our 2 remaining blasts. Had my last hCG draw today and it should be >5. It was 9 last friday. It dropped very fast, so im happy. 

I should get a call tomorrow with a schedule (estimated) looking to be the very end of sept/ first week of october... the weekend of my brothers wedding >< my mother is not a happy camper. 

Ah well. I guess that is what he gets for not asking to have his only sibling in the wedding party. hah. 

Hope everyone here is trudging along, and crossing my fingers that my totscicles both survive thawing in about 6 weeks. If not, it will be full out IVF again in November/ december.


----------



## LittleBird

Good luck, CanAmFam! I hope this next time has better results. You definitely deserve it!


----------



## CanAmFam

Thanks, i got my protocol today and things are a bit ahead of schedule now. 
Family isnt too happy since i now have to miss my only sibling's wedding (9/30) but i gotta do what i gotta do i guess. Now more waiting and needle sticking.


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning Ladies

So today i am on CD27...normally a 28 day cycle, which means :af:is due 2moro. I have taken my 3rd round of 100 mg fertomid (generic for clomid) this month. My symptoms are big heavy boobs, frequently going to the loo, contant hunger (i literally wake up hungry). I so hope that this will b my month for getting a:bfp: . i also hav mild abdominal pain, usually get pain b4 :af: is due.

fx that the :witch: stays away.

if she does however come...i will have to go search other avenues. A question though...Do any of u think i should go for a womb scrape, coz i was on the depo shot for nearly 4 yrs? Would that increase my chances in falling pregnant? I will do anything.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## LittleBird

Good luck, cutedimples! I have my fingers crossed that you will get your BFP soon. Please let us know when you decide to test!


----------



## cutedimples

Will def test 2moro morning with FMU. 

i however hav a question...doesnt the clomid make ure cycle little longer?


----------



## LittleBird

I ovulated a day later on 50mg Clomid, but I think it's supposed to actually help you ovulate a little earlier, if you're taking the right dose.


----------



## cutedimples

So i am on CD28...hopefully:af: stays away. i hav mild abdominal pain this morning bt still no actual sign like spotting or discoloured cm. My cm is still white. If :witch: does not come, i will test in the morning

:dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies


----------



## LittleBird

Good luck!


----------



## cheercrazy

cutedimples said:


> So i am on CD28...hopefully:af: stays away. i hav mild abdominal pain this morning bt still no actual sign like spotting or discoloured cm. My cm is still white. If :witch: does not come, i will test in the morning
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies

So how did you go?

As for me i'm now 17 weeks 2 days pregnant. :happydance:
I have my big ultrasound on the 1st of september and i am crossing my fingers and toes that baby is in the right spot so we can find out if its a boy or a girl.

Good luck to all of you still ttc and also to those who have got their :bfp:


----------



## missangie

I cant believe you are 17 weeks! Cant wait to hear what you are having!


----------



## missangie

cutedimples, we never got an update??


----------



## cheercrazy

missangie said:


> I cant believe you are 17 weeks! Cant wait to hear what you are having!

I know right. Some times it seems like its gone fast but it also seems to be going slow. lol. I will post as soon as i find out what i;m having....thats if bubby plays nice and gets in the right spot


----------



## cutedimples

cheercrazy said:


> cutedimples said:
> 
> 
> So i am on CD28...hopefully:af: stays away. i hav mild abdominal pain this morning bt still no actual sign like spotting or discoloured cm. My cm is still white. If :witch: does not come, i will test in the morning
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies
> 
> So how did you go?
> 
> As for me i'm now 17 weeks 2 days pregnant. :happydance:
> I have my big ultrasound on the 1st of september and i am crossing my fingers and toes that baby is in the right spot so we can find out if its a boy or a girl.
> 
> Good luck to all of you still ttc and also to those who have got their :bfp:Click to expand...

So :witch: came yesterday morning, bright and breezy....so def not pregnant. I now have an app with my gynae on Friday to see what to do next.


----------



## cutedimples

missangie said:


> cutedimples, we never got an update??

Good morning missangie...:af: came yesterday morning bright and breezy and with a vengeance. :cry:


----------



## cheercrazy

cutedimples said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> cutedimples, we never got an update??
> 
> Good morning missangie...:af: came yesterday morning bright and breezy and with a vengeance. :cry:Click to expand...

sorry to hear. :cry: good luck this month


----------



## missangie

aw bummer :-( Big hugs to you and onto a new cycle!


----------



## LRussell

Hi i am new to this thread but want to get some hlp and advice from you all. i am 35yrs will be 36yrs on oct 22nd and i have a regular cd26- cd27 but i was told by my doctor that i have pcos in my right ovary and my left ovary is fine. i do have a 12 yrs old son had an unwanted pregnancy and now i want to have another child. my period started july 27th 2011 and i started taking clomid cd 3-7 i waited for my period to start on the 22-23 august 2011 and it never came until august 27 2011 which took it into 31days being late. i will like to know since i had a change in my cycle if i did in fact ovulated and which cd i might have ovulated and i am now on my second round of clomid cd 1-5 which i started taking on sat august 27 2011 i will like to know when should i expect to ovulate and when should i start taking opk to know when to start BD? thank you


----------



## cheercrazy

LRussell said:


> Hi i am new to this thread but want to get some hlp and advice from you all. i am 35yrs will be 36yrs on oct 22nd and i have a regular cd26- cd27 but i was told by my doctor that i have pcos in my right ovary and my left ovary is fine. i do have a 12 yrs old son had an unwanted pregnancy and now i want to have another child. my period started july 27th 2011 and i started taking clomid cd 3-7 i waited for my period to start on the 22-23 august 2011 and it never came until august 27 2011 which took it into 31days being late. i will like to know since i had a change in my cycle if i did in fact ovulated and which cd i might have ovulated and i am now on my second round of clomid cd 1-5 which i started taking on sat august 27 2011 i will like to know when should i expect to ovulate and when should i start taking opk to know when to start BD? thank you

Hi there and welcome to the thread. I also had PCOS and endometriosis as well and had been ttc for 6 years. I was put on clomid 100mg cd 2-6 which made me ovulate later and have a longer cycle. I usually had a 27-28 days cycle and on clomid i went to 30 day cycles. I highly recommend doing your basal body temperature each morning before you get out of bed as this is the most effective and only reliable way of pinpointing your day of ovulation. The first 2 months of doing my BBT i ovulated on day 16 so DH and i BD on cd 12, 14, 15 and 16 just to be sure. No luck the first 2 cycles but cycle 3 i finally got my :bfp: and i am now 18 weeks 5 days pregnant and should hopefully be finding out 2day what i am having.....that is if bubby decides to cooperate and not be shy. If you havent already i suggest signing up to www.fertilityfriend.com as it is very effective way of keeping track of your BBT and it helps you predict your most fertile time and the best time to BD. I wish you all the luck in the world. Sending you baby dust!!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

missangie said:


> aw bummer :-( Big hugs to you and onto a new cycle!

Hey hun. How is everything going with you? 
I'm now 18 weeks 5 days and i have my 18 week scan today at 1pm. Its not going quick enough. lol. I hope that baby decides to cooperate and not hide its bits and pieces 2day so we can find out what we are having. SOooooooo excited. I have been unable to contain my excitement for a week or more. lol


----------



## cheercrazy

ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

we have decided to call him Blake Ryder Woolnough.

We are all over the moon. Good luck to all you ladies
 



Attached Files:







I20110901140215187.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## missangie

cheercrazy said:


> ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> we have decided to call him Blake Ryder Woolnough.
> 
> We are all over the moon. Good luck to all you ladies

ahhh congrats! Blake is one of our top name choices for a boy  So exciting!

I am doing okay, really sick but have my appt tuesday, first one!


----------



## cheercrazy

missangie said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> we have decided to call him Blake Ryder Woolnough.
> 
> We are all over the moon. Good luck to all you ladies
> 
> ahhh congrats! Blake is one of our top name choices for a boy  So exciting!
> 
> I am doing okay, really sick but have my appt tuesday, first one!Click to expand...

Yeah blake is a great name. Good luck at your appointment. And dont worry....the sickness passes...then u just get fat and awkward. lol


----------



## LRussell

congrats cheercrazy on your baby boy i wish you all the best during pregnancy and birth.
i have a question to ask. im a police officer and i am on the 12midnight shift and i get off at 8am. when is the best time for me to take my temps? thank you


----------



## cheercrazy

LRussell said:


> congrats cheercrazy on your baby boy i wish you all the best during pregnancy and birth.
> i have a question to ask. im a police officer and i am on the 12midnight shift and i get off at 8am. when is the best time for me to take my temps? thank you

You have to be asleep for at least 4 hours before you can take it. So basically when you wake up if u sleep during the day :) You can take ur temp orally or vaginally....i did mine orally :)


----------



## LRussell

thank you much cheercrazy


----------



## CanAmFam

just popping in to say hello gain. im waiting for day 1 after down regging and ill start my estrace this coming friday. our bill arrived yesterday for the upcoming transfer, so it is definitely more real now! 

so hoping for a good thaw and transfer at the end of the month! congrats to those that are still pregnant, and good luck to those on fresh cycles. 

and congrats on your news of a boy, cheer!
we have decided if this Xfer is unsuccessful, we will go with one more complete round of IVF from the beginning,and then use all frozen embies from that on tries, and then call it a day. (ill just hope for more than 2 to freeze that time!)

we are hoping this time around that it is meant to be... our beta dates are on my young cousin's would be birthday -who passed away right after my first transfer in june from tongue cancer- and our potential due date is my husband's grandmother's would be birthday -- who passed away just after our BFP in July. we are hoping these are 'signs' that things will be ok and work. 

hope is all we have left at this point. 

have good weekends those of you still here, and to the lucky girls, keep those babies inside!


----------



## missangie

canamfam, I think those all sound like wonderful signs for you! I sure hope so


----------



## Belle79

HI everyone..I am new to this and just want to talk to some ladies that are going though the same thing as me.
I am 31 years old and have PCOS. My husband and I had been trying to concieve naturally for 6 months before going on Clomid 50mg.
I had a 28 day cycle last month and got my last period on the 21st August. I had a blood test on day 21 and it confirmed that I did ovulate. It is now day 30 and I do not have my period yet. I have had extrememly sore breasts the past 2 weeks and they are HUGE! I have had some lower ab cramps and yesterday when I went to the toilet I had a very small amount of light pinkish brown discharge. Today I had a little bit more with a really dark brown stringy bit in it. Sorry if that is a bit to much info but I am at a loss!
A few poepl that I know have said it is just my period coming and that clomid can delay it because it can delay ovulation and others have said it could be implantation bleeding!
Please help! Any feedback would be appreciated :)
B x


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Hi Ladies, :wave:

Congratulations on all of your BFP's!! This is a lucky thread!! :thumbup:

I'm just about to finish (tomorrow) my second round of clomid, so all of these stories give me hope!!

How is everyone doing?

I'm praying that I ovulate this month!! Wish me luck!

xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Hello everyone,

May I join?

I havent started clomid yet but I am currently taking Provera to start AF and then gonna start 50mg on cd3-7! So excited!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

BUMP

I wanted to join in here. There is a clomid thread out there but it is huge and I think people tend to get lost in it so hopefully I can get you gals back on this one.

today I took my second clomid pill of 50mg. I'm taking it CD 3-7. I was given this clomid back in Feb. my doctor told me to take 100mg but I didn't feel comfortable with that and only took 50mg. Because I ovulate on my own or at least I did when it was checked back in 2010. We were just hoping to delay my O day so that dh and I could TTC while he was on home for R&R. He is in the Army and had been deployed to Iraq. I'm taking the other dose of 50 this time in hopes it will delay the O again so we can TTC when he gets here in Oct. for a visit.


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Can i join too?
I am on cd-7 and second round of clomid 100mg(from cd 3-7). My first was 50 mg and did not work. FX hope it will work this time and i will get my long awaited bfp!


----------



## fluterby429

Hi BABYFLOWER! Glad you're here. I hope you get it this cycle too! 

As you can see I've had a tubal reversal done so things are a little more hairy I guess. Per my hsg that I had last Dec my tubes are wide open and as far as I know I ovulate. I use the opk's and I always get a positive and I have a good LP. I even had 21 day bloods done to chek it before and it all looked good. So I'm still holding out hope. Right now I'm just hoping this cloimd does the same trick for me this time as it did last. Did it delay O for you or make it sooner or did you even O at all since you said it didn't work at 50?


----------



## TryinFor1

fluterby429 said:


> Hi BABYFLOWER! Glad you're here. I hope you get it this cycle too!
> 
> As you can see I've had a tubal reversal done so things are a little more hairy I guess. Per my hsg that I had last Dec my tubes are wide open and as far as I know I ovulate. I use the opk's and I always get a positive and I have a good LP. I even had 21 day bloods done to chek it before and it all looked good. So I'm still holding out hope. Right now I'm just hoping this cloimd does the same trick for me this time as it did last. Did it delay O for you or make it sooner or did you even O at all since you said it didn't work at 50?

You said you take clomid to delay ovulation?


----------



## fluterby429

Yup it delays O for me or at least it did last time. I know several others that O on their own but were given clomid and it delayed for them as well. I know some woman that have LP defect use it to O earlier. I think it just depends on the person.


----------



## Roxybys

I am on my first clomid cycle (CD5-9) I can wait to see if I o this month!!! Good luck to you all ***Baby Dust***


----------



## fluterby429

Keep us posted Roxybys


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi and welcome to all you new ladies. I thought i'd check back and see how everyone is going. Great to see a lot of new ladies on here.
How is everybody going with their ttc journey??
AFM i am now 22 week 1 day pregnant, due on the 29th of January.
So far has been a fairly uneventful pregnancy.
No morning sickness....just mild nausea.
I have been feeling my little by kick now for about 3 weeks. He is starting to get alot stronger and has a habit of kicking me in the bladder when i'm trying to sleep.

Sending baby dust to you all and hope to hear about some :bfp: very soon :)
 



Attached Files:







330700_10150391486011804_638236803_10209669_1422801774_o.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









I20110901140357125.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## t_anderson

Hi Ladies, new here hoping to be sharing with you all who have similar problems.Iam taking 150 mg on cd5-9. Just wondering has that dosage been successful for any of you? I will be starting clomid on Monday!! :)


----------



## TryinFor1

IDK if I have already asked this but has anyone on here had to take Provera to start their period? If anyone has, how long did it take?

I took my last pill four days ago and thought I was spotting (brown discharge, sorry TMI!) last night but so far.. nothing else.


----------



## t_anderson

Tryinfor1-i had to take provera to get period started. The first time i took it i started 2 to 3 days after last pill. This time it took 11 days so i think it varies and depends on the person.


----------



## NoMoreStress

hey ladies!

i wanted to join you guys because im pretty sure i'm driving my DH and friends crazy with all this TTC-talk. haha.. i am 25 years old with PCOS. DH is 26 years old with severely low sperm count (1.6 million/ml).

we have been TTC naturally (with no luck since i don't ovulate on my own) since April. now that we got back from our honeymoon i was ready for clomid (prescribed by my ob/gyn). this was my first round of clomid 50mg on CD5-9. i decided to see a RE also, who told me that IVF was our best option, with my PCOS and his low count. needless to say i was devastated, esp because my insurance doesn't cover IVF. she told me to finish off the cycle of clomid though while i do all the necessary testing. DH has to do two more SA's in the next two weeks just to make sure the first test wasn't a fluke.

the first good news i've gotten in 6 months, i think i actually ovulated this past Friday night (CD17) on my first round of clomid. all the signs pointed to it: EWCM (which I've never experienced before in my life), positive LH OPK Friday and Saturday, and a spike in BBT. i even felt slight cramps for two days on my right side. i actually thought at one point i *felt* the actual ovulation, which is weird! needless to say we :sex: at 6pm Friday and then later again that night. haven't done it since though because DH has to save up for his SA.

so i'm trying to stay cautiously optimistic, since it only takes 1 :spermy: to make a baby. now i'm just waiting, fingers crossed, for the :bfp:. i figured since i would wait until at least 7 DPO (Oct 1) before i tested. waiting is killin me!! haha

wishing you all the best of luck, fingers crossed.

PS i took prometrium to get my period started


----------



## missangie

canamfam, are you still around here? just wondering how you were doing!

hello to the newbies and good luck to all of you!

cheercrazy, cuuute bump


----------



## fluterby429

Cheercrazy congrats! Love your bump!

AFM today was CD7 and my last clomid pill! DH is coming home one day sooner too!!! I'm soo hoping this our month


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Hi fluterby429,

Yes 50 mg did not work for me. I had an ultrasound on 12 th day and the results were undesirable (No big ovum). So i was asked to take provera to start a new cycle. 

I really hope 100mg will work for me. I have PCOS, so OPKs are not that reliable. But again i have an US this tuesday! FX for the success and the most awaited BFP!

My FX for you. Nothing is impossible in GOD. Hopefully this will be your/our month!! :Hug:


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Thanks for the updates cheercrazy. Cute bump!


----------



## cheercrazy

For all you newbies out there i thought i would fill you in on my success story. After my first child who is 8 next month...i was diagnosed with severe endometriosis and PCOS. after 5 surgeries and 6 months of hormone treatment i was told my endo was gone but my right ovary and left tube were severly scarred so i had 3/4 of my right ovary removed and my left tube was completely reconstructed. By the end of all this it had been 5 years of trying and nothing!!! April last year i discovered....to our shock.... that i was pregnant. Sadly it ended in miscarriage. I was told at 9 weeks 5 days that baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks and i had to have a curette to remove the dead foetus. 
2 months after the curette i got another positive pregnancy test however i had another very early miscarriage at the time my next period was due. 3 months later and i hadnt gotten pregnant again and when checked by my obgyn he discovered i was no longer ovulating on my own. So i was put on 100mg of clomid cycle days 2-6 and started tracking my BBT. the clomid extended my cycle to 30 day cycles but i was definately ovulation (proven by a definate spike in BBT on cd 16).
So after my 3rd cycle on clomid came to an end....imagine my delight...but scepticism when i finally got a very very faint positive on a HPT. I took another HPT the next day and it was a tad lighter. Again 2 days later and the test line was darker than the control line. YAY. and so here i am now 22 weeks and over the moon


----------



## fluterby429

Awww I just love here sweet success stories. It warms my heart and renews my hope. Thanks for sharring your story!


----------



## cheercrazy

fluterby429 said:


> Awww I just love here sweet success stories. It warms my heart and renews my hope. Thanks for sharring your story!

No worries. Good luck to you on your journey :)


----------



## TryinFor1

:happydance:


Got AF four days after stopping provera! On cd1 now and waitinf for cd3 to start my clomid! so excited!


----------



## cheercrazy

TryinFor1 said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Got AF four days after stopping provera! On cd1 now and waitinf for cd3 to start my clomid! so excited!

Good luck :)


----------



## fluterby429

Good Luck!


----------



## xkatiex

What ov predictors are you guys using. I bought some first response kind, but it was $24 for 7 tests. I wanna test everyday since I'm not regular! any suggestions??


----------



## cheercrazy

xkatiex said:


> What ov predictors are you guys using. I bought some first response kind, but it was $24 for 7 tests. I wanna test everyday since I'm not regular! any suggestions??

Ovulation predictor tests never worked for me. I always got negatives however i know i ovulated cuz of BBT rise......plus i'm pregnant!!! lol


----------



## fluterby429

I use the Wondfo strips to test. It is best for you to test twice a day and NOT with FMU. It's best to test about 2-3 in the afternoon and again between 7-9 in the evening. The reason for this is because you may only have a short LH surge and miss the BFP on the OPK.


----------



## xkatiex

I will research them! Its really hard to test at different times, because I'm in school at weird times from tues-sat. this is just turning into a big headache. But thank you for the tip!


----------



## Lovedust

Im on cd 16 opk driving me crazy lol but last month.i.ovulated hoping the.same for this mnth baby dust


----------



## fluterby429

xkatiex said:


> I will research them! Its really hard to test at different times, because I'm in school at weird times from tues-sat. this is just turning into a big headache. But thank you for the tip!

Don't stress yourself out over it hun. Just test when you can. I'd just recommend just not doing it first thing in the morning. Do it at night before bed if you want. I get the OPK's from ebay. I usually get 70 OPK's and 10 hpt's for $1.00 with $5.00 shipping. It takes about 10 days to get them in the mail.

Lovedust I hope you are O'ing really soon. 

AFM I haven't started using OPK's yet. I guess I should dip one just to see what it looks like. I'm scared I'll O too early and I will be so bummed if he misses it!:dohh:


----------



## fluterby429

My love got home on Sat afternoon and I got a + OPK on Sunday. I have another + again today! I'm so happy that we're able to try this cycle! I'm so thankful that the clomid held my O off like I wanted too!!!

Hope everyone is doing great! Can't wait to read all the BFP's!


----------



## TryinFor1

took my last clomid pill last night! Just waiting for ovulation now.


----------



## fluterby429

GL Tryin


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks doll! Glad to see clomid did for you what it was supposed to!


----------



## fluterby429

Well my OPK went negative tonight so I guess tomorrow will begin the 2ww


----------



## TryinFor1

Good luck!


----------



## t_anderson

Hey Ladies..I havent posted in awhile, but Iam about to drive myself insane! Finished my dose of clomid 150 mgs.Now its CD 15 and Iam O testing like crazy.I dont know what the deal is.Has anyone had any problems with taking 150 mgs and still not O-ing? Please help!!


----------



## CanAmFam

i was on 150MG for 6 months, also with a dumptruck of other helper drugs and only got 2 follicles to grow in the entire time. i at least had ultrasound confirmation that it wasnt working, i didnt have to just guess with opk's .

does your doctor track you with ultrasound? Clomid is a fantastic drug, but not a magical miracle for everyone ( unfortunately... >:\ )


----------



## t_anderson

Ive had 1 ultrasound before starting this process and that was it.I dont know what I should be asking the dr or what i should be expecting from him.All this is new and most of it seems like mumbo jumbo.I cant make heads or tales of it,and honestly I feel that my dr is giving me the run around about things. Wondering if I should be looking for a new OBGYN. I dont really feel like he has a plan for me of what to do next..this is my 5th cycle of clomid, obviously not working,and I think maybe I need to see a specialist. How do I bring that up to my dr? Do I need a referral from my OBGYN?


----------



## TryinFor1

IDK where you live but in most places, a fertility specialist is going to require a referral. It isnt that way where I live, and as long as the place accepts your insurance, you can get in so I am not 100% sure on this. Just based off what I read though (from different ladies around here) most other places health care systems make you see a obgyn first, and then if nothing happens in a year, they refer you to a fs. Sorry If this isnt the case for you. 

Just trying to help. Lol


----------



## t_anderson

I live in Missouri and Iam thinking I need a referral also. I just get so discouraged, because Iam a very detailed orientated person and I ALWAYS need a plan B.Ever since I was pre-teen and not having regular cycles I knew something wasnt right.. I just feel like after already being on clomid for 5 cycles now I want more testing to try and figure out if theres something else wrong.Sorry just venting..


----------



## TryinFor1

Well I live in Missouri and I dont need a referral. Lol so I guess I dont know what to tell you. Sorry! Where in missouri do you live?

And vent away honey. it is what we are here for. :hugs:


----------



## t_anderson

OoO hey we can be buddies! lol I live in Marshall you?


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol I live in Belton. You live right down I-70, less than two hours away! Lol funny.. such a small world. I barely meet anyone on here who lives in the US let alone Missouri!


----------



## t_anderson

I know right? Iam new to this whole thing so it is odd! lol


----------



## TryinFor1

How long have you been trying?


----------



## t_anderson

Well really just in the past yr. we have been together for 9 years. I was diagnosed with pcos at 15 and never had a period,was told by dr that I wouldnt be able to concieve. Being younger I thought that was great,AF never came and I didnt have to worry about becoming a teen mom. Now that Iam older and weve actively been trying and finding its very difficult its getting very discouraging.


----------



## TryinFor1

Aw I am sorry to hear that. When I went to my OBGYN and asked him for help, his exact words (after talking to me about clomid and everything else) were " We can get anyone pregnant" then he laughed and saw my expression and said "No, really." Stick to that. I bet that you will get your :bfp: hun. I know you will. :hugs:


----------



## t_anderson

Aw thanks! any encouragement is appreciated.How long have you been trying?


----------



## TryinFor1

I got off birth control in May and started trying in June. So far, I havent even ovulated. Lol. Hence the clomid. I hope it is my miracle drug!


----------



## t_anderson

Well i wish u all the baby dust!! :)


----------



## fluterby429

Ok Ladies anyone ever had ewcm after ovulation? I'm 4dpo today and I got some on the tp. I don't even get ewcm before ovulation! Just a weird thing I noticed. If anyone has any insight I'd love to hear it.


----------



## fluterby429

any BFP's to report? I'm anxious to see who :)


----------



## TryinFor1

Nope.. not yet. But I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday morning! CD15. I have had ovulation pains the last couple days and ewcm. I guess come Monday they will be able to tell me if I ovulated for sure or not and then testing the 22!


----------



## fluterby429

In the 2ww now Tryin. It's the worst I think. I'll be testing the 16th I think. AF due the 17th. My ticker is 2 dpo ahead cause the omid had me ovulate2 days later. I hope you caught the egg


----------



## canntinny

It keeps me from driving hubby crazy with all my baby talk and cycle tracking


----------



## TryinFor1

2po. 

:)


Cant wait for my cd22 test to check my progesterone levels! AHH!!


----------



## ttcreed

Hi Ladies, 
My name is Anna, my husband and I got married July 2, 2011 but have been TTC for over a year. I was put on Clomid 50 from day 5-9 and this is our second cycle with it. I have noticed a few changes from cycle one to cycle two. I am 4 dpo by the way. I have had a lot of cramping and nausea since 2 dpo and also use OPK's. I have had a spike for 5 days, (my clear blue easy opk has lines from 1 to 3 been on 2 (middle) for 5 days and no number 3 spike yet). I never have had cramping and nausea in the middle of a cycle in all the years i have had an af. Anyone ever get this, I have been getting dizzy too. Would love to be in this club and track everyone elses progress! Any advice would be great. Anna


----------



## cheercrazy

missangie said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> we have decided to call him Blake Ryder Woolnough.
> 
> We are all over the moon. Good luck to all you ladies
> 
> ahhh congrats! Blake is one of our top name choices for a boy  So exciting!
> 
> I am doing okay, really sick but have my appt tuesday, first one!Click to expand...

OMG i have a been away so long.....YAY ur pregnant and having a boy??? So are u going to call him Blake like u said??? I'm now almost 32 weeks. Getting there. Cant wait to meet my lil man!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi all. How is everyone going. Its been Soooooooooo long since i've been on here so i thought i would update you all. I'm now almost 32 weeks preg with bub number 2. Our lil boy...we are naming him Blake Mitchell. 
Not long to go now. I'm getting so big and awkward now which makes it hard to sleep....and touch my toes. So have there been any more :bfp: recently???

I've added some pics of my 30 weeks belly and an ultrasound of bubbys foot. 

Hope to hear some more success stories soon. Baby dust to you all!!!
 



Attached Files:







340166_10150472644176804_638236803_10670263_644268028_o.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1









309758_10150483548041804_638236803_10708142_351867749_n.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brooke28

Just stopped in to let you all know I gave birth the my twins!!!
They were born at 35 weeks on 11/11/11.
We named them Emmy & Elijah.

Hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

TryinFor1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> May I join?
> 
> I havent started clomid yet but I am currently taking Provera to start AF and then gonna start 50mg on cd3-7! So excited!!!!

Congrats on your BFP :) there has been so much luck on this thread :)
I have 35 days left til my due date. Cant wait to meet my lil man. Good luck with your pregnancy. Hope its an easy, healthy one for u


----------



## cheercrazy

brooke28 said:


> Just stopped in to let you all know I gave birth the my twins!!!
> They were born at 35 weeks on 11/11/11.
> We named them Emmy & Elijah.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!!

Your twins are gorgeous. Congrats :) I have 34 days til my due date :) SO excited to meet my lil man!!!
 



Attached Files:







381639_10150539672891804_638236803_10888748_203661580_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0457.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## brooke28

cheercrazy so excited for you to meet your little guy...they are amazing. Mine is definitely a mommy's boy.


----------



## ttcreed

Hey ladies, 
Sorry i havent been on here for a while, my life has been kinda crazy. So after being 4 days late on last AF it finally started. It was the weirdest cycle i have ever had. I bled more than I ever have, had to put towels under me and stay in bed for the first two days (Tmi i know) started third round of clomid, 50 mg days 5-9 and didnt get the usual symptoms, have been using the cbefm (clear blue easy fertility monitor) for two cycles but have never gotten a peak always just a high, no peak this month either, im on day 15 of my cycle right now so its bd time lol i bought a bbt but havent used it I forget in the mornings. How has everyone been doing? I havent had time to catch up lately, talk later on ladies and good luck to everyone. Anna


----------



## fluterby429

Aww look at those babies Brooke. So precious!

Cheer...not long now!

Love the bfps!

Afm...I've been seeing an RE. I will be having a lap and chromotubasion done on 1/27. If everything looks good after, then I'll be back on meds with trigger. he is wanting me to do IUI but not sure I'm going to jump into that just yet.


----------



## fluterby429

Hang in there ttcreed! It's such a frustrating journey (well at least it is for me lol)


----------



## cheercrazy

fluterby429 said:


> Aww look at those babies Brooke. So precious!
> 
> Cheer...not long now!
> 
> Love the bfps!
> 
> Afm...I've been seeing an RE. I will be having a lap and chromotubasion done on 1/27. If everything looks good after, then I'll be back on meds with trigger. he is wanting me to do IUI but not sure I'm going to jump into that just yet.

yep not long now. Cant wait to hold the lil guy.
Good luck to you on ur journey. Wish u all the best!!


----------



## Afamilygal

AW man! I love this thread and all the sweet ladies on it!! (big stalker here) and this thread is sort of old now, Im hoping to revive it! how are all the ladies who still have their bumps?? 
are there any new clomid users in the house? I started this month at 50mg and I just tested today for the first time at 11 dpo- BFN. :cry:

Im sad, I was hopeful that this was it for us, but looks like we'll get another shot at it now. I'm going to ask my RE if we can couple it with IUI this month since it affected my cm so negatively.

anyone else? taking clomid? waiting to O? waiting to test? 

:hugs:


----------



## missangie

it has been awhile since anyones posted on here! I see that ttcreed is now pregnant! (from clomid??? Either way, congrats) Ill be popping out my clomid baby very soon and I cant wait!

Wishing everyone on here luck if you are still waiting for your BFP!


----------



## Afamilygal

how exciting- congrats!


----------



## brooke28

Afamilygal said:


> AW man! I love this thread and all the sweet ladies on it!! (big stalker here) and this thread is sort of old now, Im hoping to revive it! how are all the ladies who still have their bumps??
> are there any new clomid users in the house? I started this month at 50mg and I just tested today for the first time at 11 dpo- BFN. :cry:
> 
> Im sad, I was hopeful that this was it for us, but looks like we'll get another shot at it now. I'm going to ask my RE if we can couple it with IUI this month since it affected my cm so negatively.
> 
> anyone else? taking clomid? waiting to O? waiting to test?
> 
> :hugs:

I just wanted to tell you that clomid affected my cm too...I used Pre-seed with it, and became pregnant right away with my twins!

Good luck Hun!


----------



## Afamilygal

thanks! they are too cute! how old are they now? what is it like having twins?


----------



## brooke28

Thank you! They are 3 months old now. 
It was a little challenging at first, but once I got used to it, it is a breeze!
They are such little blessings!


----------



## LittleBird

I took Clomid two cycles and then changed to Femara. Clomid gave me hostile CM, so IUI was necessary. And the side effects were rough for me. Femara was a little easier, only headaches, really.

Just reached the 24-week milestone so feeling good about that!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on all the babies!

I just finished my last pill last night. I'm anxious for this cycle!


----------



## ttcreed

missangie said:


> it has been awhile since anyones posted on here! I see that ttcreed is now pregnant! (from clomid??? Either way, congrats) Ill be popping out my clomid baby very soon and I cant wait!
> 
> Wishing everyone on here luck if you are still waiting for your BFP!

I am pregnant from clomid! lol I am soooo excited. I will be 12 weeks on wednesday. Good luck! I forgot to post on here that I was expecting, found out when i was 4 weeks! Its been a long journey already....


----------



## missangie

ttcreed said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> it has been awhile since anyones posted on here! I see that ttcreed is now pregnant! (from clomid??? Either way, congrats) Ill be popping out my clomid baby very soon and I cant wait!
> 
> Wishing everyone on here luck if you are still waiting for your BFP!
> 
> I am pregnant from clomid! lol I am soooo excited. I will be 12 weeks on wednesday. Good luck! I forgot to post on here that I was expecting, found out when i was 4 weeks! Its been a long journey already....Click to expand...

CONGRATS! :happydance: That is amazing news and I hope you have a great pregnancy!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats ttcreed!!!

I'm still just waiting for O to get here...I'm ready to get this show on the road!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Good luck, fluterby!


----------



## fluterby429

had my + OPK yesterday. We dtd and I put in a soft cup filled with Preseed. We'll do it again tonight and probably tomorrow for good measure! Thurs I have to start using the prometrium twice a day.


----------



## Afamilygal

Good luck flutterby!


----------



## Afamilygal

ttcreed said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> it has been awhile since anyones posted on here! I see that ttcreed is now pregnant! (from clomid??? Either way, congrats) Ill be popping out my clomid baby very soon and I cant wait!
> 
> Wishing everyone on here luck if you are still waiting for your BFP!
> 
> I am pregnant from clomid! lol I am soooo excited. I will be 12 weeks on wednesday. Good luck! I forgot to post on here that I was expecting, found out when i was 4 weeks! Its been a long journey already....Click to expand...

YAY! congratulations!!! Goooo Clomid babies!!!


----------

